# 😐Dress in revealing clothes, you deserve what you get😐



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Do you feel Pax/Drivers who dress in revealing clothes are the reason for an assult? They only have themselves to blame?

You'd be surprised how often victims are blammed. Growing up I've learned if a indian woman was raped she better keep quiet or she will be considered used up and blammed for putting herself in that situation. This is the reality of the world we live in.


----------



## Yrock7 (Oct 31, 2019)

no. There's nothing more to say.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Why's this in this subforum?
🤦‍♂️


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Do you feel Pax/Drivers who dress in revealing clothes are setting themselves up for trouble? They deserve what they get?


I once heard *"Don't hang the meat in the window if it's not for sale"*


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Strangers never know what other strangers have been doing or are going to do. Who is anyone to judge anyone else, without knowing what's going on in that person's life?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberMeansSuper said:


> Why's this in this subforum?
> &#129318;‍♂


Step aside sir.



WNYuber said:


> I once heard "don't hang the meat in the window if it's not for sale"


And what do you think about that


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Step aside sir.


Lol take that stuff to the Random. I'm here to get advice on how to pretend this gig economy is still worth it.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Yrock7 said:


> no. There's nothing more to say.


I was on a thread where there was a lot of opinions about this. You'd be surprised how many lean in the opposite direction.

2 out 13 blame the victim of assault.










UberMeansSuper said:


> Lol take that stuff to the Random. I'm here to get advice on how to pretend this gig economy is still worth it.


Ignore me and you wont see this thread. Problem solved.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Step aside sir.
> 
> 
> And what do you think about that


You walk a fine line and post about very controversial topics &#128528;


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Do you feel Pax/Drivers who dress in revealing clothes are setting themselves up for trouble? They deserve what they get?


Those appear to be two separate questions:

Setting themselves up for trouble, yes.

Deserve what they get, no.

Kind of like saying, if a person walks around a bad neighbourhood holding wads of cash in their hand, they are asking for trouble. But morally speaking, they don't deserve to be robbed.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Everyone should have the restraint to not "go there" regardless of what someone is or isn't wearing. I just think it's a good idea to not tempt the dregs of society if you can help it.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

I am disappointed in women if they're good looking but don't wear revealing clothes. 

The only person to blame for assault is the person doing the assaulting.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> You walk a fine line and post about very controversial topics &#128528;


That's how I roll &#128526;


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> Those appear to be two separate questions:
> 
> Setting themselves up for trouble, yes.
> 
> ...


Agreed. We live in a society of mostly decent people, and some shitty people. You gotta do what you gotta do to protect yourself. I'm not a gun advocate so you don't need to carry a howitzer in your cleavage, and I really do like looking at cleavage. I was going somewhere with this....

Anyways make sure you're not the victim. I suppose that's where I was going.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Youve gotta work really hard to dress revealing for rideshare i think. They can only see the top half of you any way and at night even harder to see unless you turn the lights on or they flashlight you.


How comes theres no stories of topless male Uber drivers getting assaulted yet?


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I voted no.

_However_.....the world is what it is. And although a thief shouldn't break into my car to steal an iPad sitting on the front seat, the chance of him doing so is much higher when it's there.

I'm not saying attractive women shouldn't dress themselves up. What I'm saying is that they may want to realize that doing so may result in some scumbag being more likely to assault her. It's a decision they have to make. If I were an attractive woman, it's a chance I'd take because I don't like the concept of some scumbag dictating what I do in life. But if I knew I was going to be in a dodgy part of town that night or some rowdy lawless rave concert, I might be a bit more conservative.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Gtown Driver said:


> Youve gotta work really hard to dress revealing for rideshare i think. They can only see the top half of you any way and at night even harder to see unless you turn the lights on or they flashlight you.
> 
> How comes theres no stories of topless male Uber drivers getting assaulted yet?


Shoulder hair isn't a turn on for anyone.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Do you feel Pax/Drivers who dress in revealing clothes are setting themselves up for trouble? They deserve what they get?


What a complicated question. Are they setting themselves up for trouble? Yes, unfortunately the may so many people thing yes they are. Do they deserve what they get? I would say no, no one deserves being assaulted regardless of how they dress. Again unfortunately it most likely will happen eventually.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Do you feel Pax/Drivers who dress in revealing clothes are setting themselves up for trouble? They deserve what they get?


Cant complain about flies getting in if you leave the screen door open . . .


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I don't blame the victim ever. That's not to say our choices do not correlate with the likelihood of being assaulted in various ways.

It's never your fault if you get robbed, and you never deserve to get robbed. But if you wear gold chains in plain sight, you're more likely to get robbed than if you wear clothes that are falling apart.

Merely being an Uber driver greatly increases the chances of being the victim of a criminal assault or fatal car accident. If safety is your number one goal, being an Uber driver is not the best career choice. The more you drive for Uber, the more money you make, but the more likely you are to be a victim.

Being an attractive female driver probably increases your chances of being the victim of sexual assault. But on the flipside, it probably increases your chances of tips. So probably it has a similar relationship. The more attractive you make yourself, the more money you make, but the more likely you are to be a victim.

On the other hand, plan on how to retaliate against an attempted sexual assault, and you can mitigate the harm such an attacker might be likely to cause.


----------



## sadboy (Jul 15, 2016)

NEVER the victims fault. But if you insist on showing your parts, I'm going to look. I'm only human at the end of the day.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

A woman should be able to walk down the street (or drive) completely naked without being assaulted. That doesn't mean there aren't some idiots who wouldn't see that as a license to harass them. And yes, I would certainly be enjoying the scenery!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Drivers aren’t on a date or a potential date. They’re hired to drive all pax from Point A to Point B safely.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Do you feel Pax/Drivers who dress in revealing clothes are the reason for an assult? They only have themselves to blame?


I had a girl take her shirt off with no bra and ask me to help her put it back on.

Hard pass. Pun intended.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Blame parents who let their children behave poorly. Welcome to planet disfunction.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

So why do we continue to have victims hide away? We need to give out harsher punishments for these crimes.


Gtown Driver said:


> Youve gotta work really hard to dress revealing for rideshare i think.


Not true. When you have big breast almost anything you wear appears naughty in comparison to smaller chest.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Do you feel Pax/Drivers who dress in revealing clothes are the reason for an assult? They only have themselves to blame?


No, the victim is not to blame.

But there's more to it than blame. Common sense comes into it. For example, I _should_ be able to leave my car in the ghetto with the keys on the roof and have the car still be there when I return. However, doing so would be very imprudent - I would be taking a large risk in doing so even though it would not be my fault the car got stolen. It would be the car thief's fault, because (s)he stole it.

Transferring this to the subject of a female driving rideshare in skimpy/revealing clothes, while she _should_ be able to do so without harassment or assault, it would be equally imprudent on her part. This is obvious; she will be inviting into her car complete strangers who could be convicted sex offenders/rapists, drunk, high etc etc.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> So why do we continue to have victims hide away? We need to give out harsher punishments for these crimes.
> 
> Not true. When you have big breast almost anything you wear appears naughty in comparison to smaller chest.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Some women will be desired in almost anything, unless they wear a potato sack. Maybe she was born that way.

So would she have to make the smarter decision and wear one?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

You should not be allowed near a computer for that! Too funny!!


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Everyone knows what I voted.

Does anyone have any research to share about revealing clothes enticing sexual assaulters? This is often stated as if it’s intuitively true, but why is this premise so self-evident? Do men who attack women harm them at a higher rate based on what they are wearing?

I’m skeptical and I don’t really care to look for good research that may not be there. Maybe someone else wants to support their claim that “women shouldn’t dress like that” is actually backed by any kind of empirical evidence? I think the burden of proof may be on anyone who makes this sort of claim in this case since it suggests that half the population needs to adjust their behavior to ensure their safety.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Some women will be desired in almost anything, unless they wear a potato sack. Maybe she was born that way.
> 
> So would she have to make the smarter decision and wear one?


It appears it's been done.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Everyone knows what I voted.
> 
> Does anyone have any research to share about revealing clothes enticing sexual assaulters? This is often stated as if it's intuitively true, but why is this premise so self-evident? Do men who attack women harm them at a higher rate based on what they are wearing?
> 
> I'm skeptical and I don't really care to look for good research that may not be there. Maybe someone else wants to support their claim that "women shouldn't dress like that" is actually backed by any kind of empirical evidence? I think the burden of proof may be on anyone who makes this sort of claim in this case since it suggests that half the population needs to adjust their behavior to ensure their safety.


Fantastic point!


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

My mother always told me "dont complain about getting what you ask for" and "dont come crying to me if you dont remember to read whats around you." So basically, dont put yourself in compromising situations and dont forget to understand whats around you and where. I still live my life by that.
I know its a shame to some to think this way, and maybe its because I was taught survival instincts my whole life. But in some situations, I do believe that the victim holds some blame. Wtf gets into a strangers car without verification of identity? Who wears revealing clothes to scenarios involving alcohol and then drinks themselves so stupid that they lose the ability to think properly and analyze the area and people around them. 
Its not even the concept of revealing clothes that makes the victim. Its the lack of situational awareness. So I can't blame clothes. Just the over trust in humanity that people seem to have nowadays. Its kinda like we're breeding instincts out more with every new generation.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> Drivers aren't on a date or a potential date. They're hired to drive all pax from Point A to Point B safely.


While this is true, some male pax don't comprehend this.

To answer your question Kang, no I don't blame the victims. It's on the perpetrators.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

merryon2nd said:


> My mother always told me "dont complain about getting what you ask for" and "dont come crying to me if you dont remember to read whats around you." So basically, dont put yourself in compromising situations and dont forget to understand whats around you and where. I still live my life by that.
> I know its a shame to some to think this way, and maybe its because I was taught survival instincts my whole life. But in some situations, I do believe that the victim holds some blame. Wtf gets into a strangers car without verification of identity? Who wears revealing clothes to scenarios involving alcohol and then drinks themselves so stupid that they lose the ability to think properly and analyze the area and people around them.
> Its not even the concept of revealing clothes that makes the victim. Its the lack of situational awareness. So I can't blame clothes. Just the over trust in humanity that people seem to have nowadays. Its kinda like we're breeding instincts out more with every new generation.


Nothing will ever make me blame the victim.

I think some of what you said is right on but there is a line. If a young woman goes out and is attacked after drinking a little too much, she is not to blame. What if someone secretly spiked her drink?


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Do you feel Pax/Drivers who dress in revealing clothes are the reason for an assult? They only have themselves to blame?
> 
> You'd be surprised how often victims are blammed. Growing up I've learned if a indian woman was raped she better keep quiet or she will be considered used up and blammed for putting herself in that situation. This is the reality of the world we live in.


Girls can dress anyway they like, as a guy I'll definitely look and say DAYUMMM! but raping never ever crosses my mind! Anyone that rapes should be executed or should get a life sentence.

Girls can walk naked outside and that doesnt mean they asked for it.

Anyone that says they asked for it should be jailed aswell, 30 days in jail!

This is my opinion, sorry if I offended anyone.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

merryon2nd said:


> My mother always told me "dont complain about getting what you ask for" and "dont come crying to me if you dont remember to read whats around you." So basically, dont put yourself in compromising situations and dont forget to understand whats around you and where. I still live my life by that.
> I know its a shame to some to think this way, and maybe its because I was taught survival instincts my whole life. But in some situations, I do believe that the victim holds some blame. Wtf gets into a strangers car without verification of identity? Who wears revealing clothes to scenarios involving alcohol and then drinks themselves so stupid that they lose the ability to think properly and analyze the area and people around them.
> Its not even the concept of revealing clothes that makes the victim. Its the lack of situational awareness. So I can't blame clothes. Just the over trust in humanity that people seem to have nowadays. Its kinda like we're breeding instincts out more with every new generation.


Case in point, my bachelor party. I think there was 8 of us at the local bar. I was good and sloshed and asked a girl to dance. We danced and talked a bit. Then she went to her friends and I went back to mine.

When the bar closed everyone came back to my place. I'm in the kitchen mixing drinks and when I come out to the living room, there's the girl. Her friends left the bar, she was feeling no pain, so she hopped into one of the cabs with a couple of the guys and came back to my place.

Needless to say when my future wife came downstairs she went from mad at me for bringing the party back home, to who the **** is that?


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Nothing will ever make me blame the victim.
> 
> I think some of what you said is right on but there is a line. If a young woman goes out and is attacked after drinking a little too much, she is not to blame. What if someone secretly spiked her drink?


Why and who leaves a drink on the bar unattended?You want the bartender, who's waiting on hundreds of people, if not thousands during the course of a busy shift, to watch it for you? Or expect friends, who likewise may need to use the bathroom, or see friends on the otherside of the bar, or likewise enjoy their time out, to stand there and babysit it? While they're probably as drunk or drunker than you are? Again. Situational awareness. You're literally asking for trouble leaving a drink unattended and then drinking from it after.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Not true. When you have big breast almost anything you wear appears naughty in comparison to smaller chest.


True. This is just human nature where man by nature is supposed to be aroused by the sight of a female figure. If you have big breasts or a thick lower body you appear more gratuitous even though youre wearing the same thing a skinny girl is.

You cant change your figure so if they're making eye and verbal love to you just because of your figure then theres nothing you can do to change that. I was thinking more along the lines of a girl wearing a shoulder cut dress shirt with cleavage, but yeah if youre big boobed or thicc then no skin is still "revealing". For a man they just need to see shape to know they're seeing what they like.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

VanGuy said:


> It appears it's been done.


got her " In the Sack" huh ?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> got her " In the Sack" huh ?


If I got Marilyn Monroe in the sack there would be a serious case of Zombieland going on.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

VanGuy said:


> If I got Marilyn Monroe in the sack there would be a serious case of Zombieland going on. :smiles:


I ate squid brainz once....does that make me a zombie???:smiles:


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

VanGuy said:


> Case in point, my bachelor party. I think there was 8 of us at the local bar. I was good and sloshed and asked a girl to dance. We danced and talked a bit. Then she went to her friends and I went back to mine.
> 
> When the bar closed everyone came back to my place. I'm in the kitchen mixing drinks and when I come out to the living room, there's the girl. Her friends left the bar, she was feeling no pain, so she hopped into one of the cabs with a couple of the guys and came back to my place.
> 
> Needless to say when my future wife came downstairs she went from mad at me for bringing the party back home, to who the @@@@ is that?


LMAO, exactly my point! Not your fault. You didn't tell her to hop in that car. She just did. Because drunk. Because no thought process. No idea or care what might have happened in the process.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

merryon2nd said:


> Why and who leaves a drink on the bar unattended?You want the bartender, who's waiting on hundreds of people, if not thousands during the course of a busy shift, to watch it for you? Or expect friends, who likewise may need to use the bathroom, or see friends on the otherside of the bar, or likewise enjoy their time out, to stand there and babysit it? While they're probably as drunk or drunker than you are? Again. Situational awareness. You're literally asking for trouble leaving a drink unattended and then drinking from it after.


You cant explain away EVERY scenerio, every situation. Yes everyone should have situational awareness but will that prevent all attacks? How do you pick and choose when a victim is to blame?

If there was a attack. Its NEVER the victims fault. This along with defense techniques is something we should be teaching our kids or what we'll have is them blaming themselves and loosing self respect.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

merryon2nd said:


> LMAO, exactly my point! Not your fault. You didn't tell her to hop in that car. She just did. Because drunk. Because no thought process. No idea or care what might have happened in the process.


Yup, so my wife to be laid down the law and stuck to her like glue until all the other wives to be came and picked up their drunks and one of them took her home.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> That's how I roll &#128526;


You stole my line.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> You cant explain away EVERY scenerio, every situation. Yes everyone should have situational awareness but will that prevent all attacks? How do you pick and choose when a victim is to blame?
> 
> If there was a attack. Its NEVER the victims fault. This along with defense techniques is something we should be teaching our kids or what we'll have is them blaming themselves and loosing self respect.


To the same effect you could argue that teaching children that they aren't to blame when their stupid gets them into trouble, that its okay to repeat the same actions. And not learn a lesson from the consequences. Because its never their fault. So the results will always be the same. 
Of course, doing the same thing over and over with the expectations of a different result is the definition of insanity. 
Again, if you leave yourself open to bad things. You pay the consequences for those actions. Whether your mind interprets you as the victim or not, you are not guiltless because in SOME WAY, these things happened due to a series of events that you made possible by lack of attention.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Do you feel Pax/Drivers who dress in revealing clothes are the reason for an assult? They only have themselves to blame?
> 
> You'd be surprised how often victims are blammed. Growing up I've learned if a indian woman was raped she better keep quiet or she will be considered used up and blammed for putting herself in that situation. This is the reality of the world we live in.


People are using very twisted logic when they state that if someone doesn't dress appropriately then it's their fault, in an assault case.

The criminal/coward, who committed the crime, is just as guilty no matter how the person is dressed. Would not be a mitigating factor, for the person charged, whatsoever.

Simply, lame excuses.



WNYuber said:


> You walk a fine line and post about very controversial topics &#128528;


I happen to like her posts very much. They're a cut above.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

merryon2nd said:


> To the same effect you could argue that teaching children that they aren't to blame when their stupid gets them into trouble, that its okay to repeat the same actions. And not learn a lesson from the consequences. Because its never their fault. So the results will always be the same.
> Of course, doing the same thing over and over with the expectations of a different result is the definition of insanity.
> Again, if you leave yourself open to bad things. You pay the consequences for those actions. Whether your mind interprets you as the victim or not, you are not guiltless because in SOME WAY, these things happened due to a series of events that you made possible by lack of attention.


When people blame victims you think they'll want to come out and say anything? You think they will want to trust adults in their life?

I will never make my daughter scared to tell me anything. I will not be the one to break her down even more. No parent should. Especially about something so life damaging.

There is a way to teach and show you care.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> When people blame victims you think they'll want to come out and say anything? You think they will want to trust adults in their life?
> 
> I will never make my daughter scared to tell me anything. I will not be the one the break her down even more. No parent should. Especially about something so life damaging.
> 
> There is a way to teach and show you care.


What I think is that we should be teaching the younger generation a little thing that no one understands anymore. You may have heard of it once upon a time. Its called ACCOUNTABILITY.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

merryon2nd said:


> What I think is that we should be teaching the younger generation a little thing that no one understands anymore. You may have heard of it once upon a time. Its called ACCOUNTABILITY.


Accountability as in "be perfect all the time, in every situation and if you get hurt, dont come crying to me?" NO &#128528;

Teach them to be great humans, so they wouldnt want to hurt someone, give them self worth, when they do something wrong explain the right way, give them responsibility at a young age, etc.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Accountability as is "be perfect all the time, in every situation and if you get hurt, dont come crying to me?"
> 
> Teach them to be great humans, so they wouldnt want to hurt someone, give them self worth. when they do something wrong explain the right way, give them responsibility at a young age.


Your definition of accountability is askewed. Accountability is teaching that while something bad happened, and you're not completely at fault, something you did may have put you in a compromised position, and you may not be completely guiltless. It makes people think about what could have happened differently that could have avoided the situation so it may not happen again. It is a character builder, not a guilt layer.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Just no. If somebody can't control themselves when they are in public, well maybe being in jail is a better option for them.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

merryon2nd said:


> What I think is that we should be teaching the younger generation a little thing that no one understands anymore. You may have heard of it once upon a time. Its called ACCOUNTABILITY.
> 
> Your definition of accountability is askewed. Accountability is teaching that while something bad happened, and you're not completely at fault, something you did may have put you in a compromised position, and you may not be completely guiltless. It makes people think about what could have happened differently that could have avoided the situation so it may not happen again. It is a character builder, not a guilt layer.


I think the only skill that is in short supply is critical thinking and it's never been common in people. Accountability isn't a skill, but rather it's an orientation towards a matter where someone owes something and recognizes that debt. What does that have to do with sexual assault?

People have been talking down to "the younger generation" as long as human history has existed. In every generation, there is a subset of parents and grandparents who have written off the entire generation after them. No generation can meet the standard and no generation ever has. I'm not sure what that has to do with victimhood. What does this have to do with young people?

Are you justifying blaming victims because they are "not guiltless" (your words) when bad things happen to them or do I have you all wrong? Are we supposed to critique sexual assault victims after they are attacked to build their character? Are we supposed to look at how people are dressed after a sexual assault and draw the conclusion that the perpetrators have less share of the blame in their crime because of the circumstances? How can we be sure that the perpetrators would not have committed their crime no matter what someone did?

Feel free to start your argument over if I've misread anything.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

merryon2nd said:


> Your definition of accountability is askewed. Accountability is teaching that while something bad happened, and you're not completely at fault, something you did may have put you in a compromised position, and you may not be completely guiltless. It makes people think about what could have happened differently that could have avoided the situation so it may not happen again. It is a character builder, not a guilt layer.





merryon2nd said:


> My mother always told me "dont complain about getting what you ask for" and "dont come crying to me if you dont remember to read whats around you." So basically, dont put yourself in compromising situations and dont forget to understand whats around you and where. I still live my life by that.


I based the definition off of your first post.

I still think there is a better approach. Teaching without blaming. Teach them to make good decisions. Give them some credit, shoving down their throat that they should feel some guilt for being raped is NEVER OKAY.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Hell no!!!

Thats what the poll choices here should have been. No and Hell no! 

Wether its smart or safe enough due to the fact that humanity is nothing but a bunch of hairless monkeys ****ing and killing each other is another question entirely.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

sadboy said:


> NEVER the victims fault. But if you insist on showing your parts, I'm going to look. I'm only human at the end of the day.


I spend a lot of time in the wilderness camping. For various reasons, I will often opt to shower out in the open, hanging a solar shower over a tree branch, or using the outside shower on my camper. While I try to be as discreet as possible, I know that people will look. I don't care. I'd rather you not look, and it doesn't mean I'm looking to hook up, but if you have to, whatever.

Before you get too excited, note two things - 1. _wilderness. As in often not very many spectators _and 2. Euuuuuuuuuuuw!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TMI alert


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

merryon2nd said:


> Your definition of accountability is askewed. Accountability is teaching that while something bad happened, and you're not completely at fault, something you did may have put you in a compromised position, and you may not be completely guiltless. It makes people think about what could have happened differently that could have avoided the situation so it may not happen again. It is a character builder, not a guilt layer.


In the case of a criminal assault, 100% of the guilt lies with the person charged. Period.

Whether the victim could have done something different to prevent the situation is an entirely DIFFERENT matter. Has absolutely ZERO to do with the guilt of the accused.

And if both parties are charged with assault, or a criminal offense, then that's yet another situation.

And you'll find very few judges and prosecutors, if any, disagreeing with this. It's the law.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Whether the victim could have done something different to prevent the situation is an entirely DIFFERENT matter. Has absolutely ZERO to do with the guilt of the accused.


This is a really good point.

There is also a possibility that we can't know the answer to that question.


----------



## rondog2400 (Jul 28, 2019)

I voted No, Nobody should attempt to assult anybody no matter what.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

I think people are forgetting that the only thing seperating people from animals is their ability to speak words, stand upright and hold a weapon.
They act, despite their attempts at civilization, upon raw, base instinct and trigger.
The problem with society is that parents are churning out man-bun wearing, princess acting hippies that get participation trophies and are told their whole life that they can do no wrong.
And then they end up dead, or traumatized. Because they were never taught any better.
Yes. Chances are, their behaviors probably pulled some hidden trigger in someone to do something like that. People need to be brought up to understand that, like I said, words and actions, regardless of intent, have consequences. 
And they are not.
And everyone around them suffers for their carelessness.
But, like you say I suppose, they're completely innocent, right?
Then maybe we should turn the blame on the creampuffs raising them.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

merryon2nd said:


> man-bun wearing, princess acting hippies


This culture war stuff doesn't belong in a serious conversation about morality.

By the way, some rapists wear man-buns too. Some rapists were raised by perfectly decent people. Some victims had terrible home environments before someone chose them as a target.

Come back with some good faith arguments and cut the generalizations.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

I don't wear reveling or sexy clothes but in summer I do wear nice dresses that show my curves and my bosom. I never had any problems. In almost 4 years I must say that men are very respectful. And no whatever you wear you should not be harassed.



merryon2nd said:


> I think people are forgetting that the only thing seperating people from animals is their ability to speak words, stand upright and hold a weapon.
> They act, despite their attempts at civilization, upon raw, base instinct and trigger.
> The problem with society is that parents are churning out man-bun wearing, princess acting hippies that get participation trophies and are told their whole life that they can do no wrong.
> And then they end up dead, or traumatized. Because they were never taught any better.
> ...


Sometimes animals behave better than humans .


----------



## LAscreenwriter (Sep 19, 2019)

I believe mKang to be a disciple of Roosh V.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

LAscreenwriter said:


> I believe mKang to be a disciple of Roosh V.


You are way off the mark.

Context for anyone who doesn't get the reference: Roosh V is a men's rights activist who hates women and occasionally advocates sexual assault.


----------



## LAscreenwriter (Sep 19, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> You are way off the mark.
> 
> Context for anyone who doesn't get the reference: Roosh V is a men's rights activist who hates women and occasionally advocates sexual assault.


Yeah because she was 'asking for it', right? Those skimpy clothing - I mean my hands kinda just slipped down her skirt , drawn like a magnet, right ?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

LAscreenwriter said:


> Yeah because she was 'asking for it', right? Those skimpy clothing - I mean my hands kinda just slipped down her skirt , drawn like a magnet, right ?


Mkang has the opposite perspective on sexual assault and women from what you are interpreting from her post, I promise you.


----------



## LAscreenwriter (Sep 19, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Mkang has the opposite perspective on sexual assault and women from what you are interpreting from her post, I promise you.


That may be so, and she was taking the approach of devils advocate and/or playing it As a British reporter, but I didn't quite feel that in the post with the poll thing in all.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Do you feel Pax/Drivers who dress in revealing clothes are the reason for an assult? They only have themselves to blame?


Devinatly not. They are actual victims. The criminal using anything as an excuse, is invalid.


Mkang14 said:


> You'd be surprised how often victims are blammed. Growing up I've learned if a indian woman was raped she better keep quiet or she will be considered used up and blammed for putting herself in that situation. This is the reality of the world we live in.


Friends or family may provide excuses for the criminal. I have heard this in real life myself.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

LAscreenwriter said:


> Yeah because she was 'asking for it', right? Those skimpy clothing - I mean my hands kinda just slipped down her skirt , drawn like a magnet, right ?


Your line of reasoning is SICK.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Do you feel Pax/Drivers who dress in revealing clothes are the reason for an assult? They only have themselves to blame?
> 
> You'd be surprised how often victims are blammed. Growing up I've learned if a indian woman was raped she better keep quiet or she will be considered used up and blammed for putting herself in that situation. This is the reality of the world we live in.


Someone was cursing loudly in the street and then later, he got punched by a stranger. Who won't blame that person that calling for it? Who will blame the one who went punch that cursing person?

Most of the sexual assaults caused by someone who was triggered by somebody revealing their sexy behaviors to that person in prior. Then that person (that was triggered in prior) did sexual assault to somebody (not the person who triggered) when there is an opportunity comes. Like when there was no one around, to those who was physically weak or poor family background. If you learn that most of the sexual assaults are happened on young weak girl. They didn't trigger the guys who assaulted but someone at somewhere triggered that guy to do it.

So.. my answer is YES.. Wearing the revealing cloths could change a man to commit sexual assault. ( It won't happen to the girl who dressed that cloths, but she could trigger men somehow to commit sexual assault to some poor girls when he find his opportunity to do so. )


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Do you feel Pax/Drivers who dress in revealing clothes are the reason for an assult? They only have themselves to blame?
> 
> You'd be surprised how often victims are blammed. Growing up I've learned if a indian woman was raped she better keep quiet or she will be considered used up and blammed for putting herself in that situation. This is the reality of the world we live in.


I think this is a really tough topic to talk about reasonably bc if u say the wrong thing ppl wanna kill you.

but **** no, it's not it's their fault for what they're wearing - it's obviously the ****ing piece of shit rapists fault.

*however, wanting your daughter or someone to be as smart as possible and avoid potential situations like this, also gets called victim blaming and that's bullshit to me, it's called being realistic.

I get women should be able to go anywhere whenever and not get raped but in reality the world is ****ed so you need to smart and pragmatic that's all *

its one of these super emotional topics that's the problem talking about it



Wildgoose said:


> Someone was cursing loudly in the street and then later, he got punched by a stranger. Who won't blame that person that calling for it? Who will blame the one who went punch that cursing person?
> 
> Most of the sexual assaults caused by someone who was triggered by somebody revealing their sexy behaviors to that person in prior. Then that person (that was triggered in prior) did sexual assault to somebody (not the person who triggered) when there is an opportunity comes. Like when there was no one around, to those who was physically weak or poor family background. If you learn that most of the sexual assaults are happened on young weak girl. They didn't trigger the guys who assaulted but someone at somewhere triggered that guy to do it.
> 
> So.. my answer is YES.. Wearing the revealing cloths could change a man to commit sexual assault. ( It won't happen to the girl who dressed that cloths, but she could trigger men somehow to commit sexual assault to some poor girls when he find his opportunity to do so. )


Are you ****ing serious? It could trigger someone to do it ? How about control yourself



waldowainthrop said:


> You are way off the mark.
> 
> Context for anyone who doesn't get the reference: Roosh V is a men's rights activist who hates women and occasionally advocates sexual assault.


Most ****ed comments ever seen in this thread



The Gift of Fish said:


> No, the victim is not to blame.
> 
> But there's more to it than blame. Common sense comes into it. For example, I _should_ be able to leave my car in the ghetto with the keys on the roof and have the car still be there when I return. However, doing so would be very imprudent - I would be taking a large risk in doing so even though it would not be my fault the car got stolen. It would be the car thief's fault, because (s)he stole it.
> 
> Transferring this to the subject of a female driving rideshare in skimpy/revealing clothes, while she _should_ be able to do so without harassment or assault, it would be equally imprudent on her part. This is obvious; she will be inviting into her car complete strangers who could be convicted sex offenders/rapists, drunk, high etc etc.


exactly &#128079;&#128079;


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Are you @@@@ing serious? It could trigger someone to do it ? How about control yourself


Most of the guys can control themselves. I was talking about some guys who are out of control themselves. 
Psychology of Men are not simply understandable. Some guys are serial killers and some are serial rapists. Something has triggered them. You and I won't understand.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

LAscreenwriter said:


> I believe mKang to be a disciple of Roosh V.


Wtf?



Wildgoose said:


> Most of the guys can control themselves. I was talking about some guys who are out of control themselves.
> Psychology of Men are not simply understandable. Some guys are serial killers and some are serial rapists. Something has triggered them. You and I won't understand.


i fully understand what you're saying. But I don't think you should rationalize that behavior in any way


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Like someone cursing out loud in the street in one neighbors, a lot of people sit and watched the one who cursing. Just someone went to him and punched the cursing person. Why not everyone? Why only few? What triggered him to go give a punch?


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> Like someone cursing out loud in the street in one neighbors, a lot of people sit and watched the one who watching. Just someone went to him and punched the cursing person. Why not everyone? Why only few? What triggered him to go get a punch?


Jesus Christ. If someone's trigger can be pulled that causes them to rape -- ya I don't wanna rationalize that


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Jesus Christ. If someone's trigger can be pulled that causes them to rape -- ya I don't wanna rationalize that


same thing. it is called Psychology ..


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

*This says it all...*


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> *This says it all...*


Not everyone's rational

We live in a world with sick ****s


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

This topic reminds me of a lesson I once taught my mother. She is a lady of hard work and having immigrated to this country she always put a lot of trust in the law and order of this nation.

my mother owned a small business. On the glass counters she would leave around ~15K worth of gold on display over night. I would tell her not to do that because she was tempting would be criminals around the neighborhood. She insisted a camera and alarm system would be enough to deter robbers. I told her that people, despite ones moral judgement, will be tempted to do the crime. Many don’t give into temptation, but others easily succumb. It’s better to take preventive measures I warned her. Like taking out the gold and not tempting others. Long story short, My mother’s business was robbed and the criminals never caught. The law couldn’t do much as little evidence remained at the scene of the crime.

My pride didn’t have enough courage to tell my mother “I told you so.” Her devastation and disappointment of law and order in this country quickly evaporated and I didn’t need to add insult to injury. Ultimately, it’s better if women would take preventive measures against would be perverts. Even if we taught morality to 99.99999% of the population, you only need that .000001% to commit the crime and destroy another life. It’s not a perfect world, and that is reality. To accept that fact and being cautious should also be instilled in everyone.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Castaneda7189 said:


> This topic reminds me of a lesson I once taught my mother. She is a lady of hard work and having immigrated to this country she always put a lot of trust in the law and order of this nation.
> 
> my mother owned a small business. On the glass counters she would leave around ~15K worth of gold on display over night. I would tell her not to do that because she was tempting would be criminals around the neighborhood. She insisted a camera and alarm system would be enough to deter robbers. I told her that people, despite ones moral judgement, will be tempted to do the crime. Many don't give into temptation, but others easily succumb. It's better to take preventive measures I warned her. Like taking out the gold and not tempting others. Long story short, My mother's business was robbed and the criminals never caught. The law couldn't do much as little evidence remained at the scene of the crime.
> 
> My pride didn't have enough courage to tell my mother "I told you so." Her devastation and disappointment of law and order in this country quickly evaporated and I didn't need to add insult to injury. Ultimately, it's better if women would take preventive measures against would be perverts. Even if we taught morality to 99.99999% of the population, you only need that .000001% to commit the crime and destroy another life. It's not a perfect world, and that is reality. To accept that fact and being cautious should also be instilled in everyone.


exactly


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Fozzie said:


> *This says it all...*


To be fair, most domestic animals are bred subservient. Most more animalisticly behaved people are genuinely alpha personalities. Comparing them to dogs is insulting to the dog.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

LAscreenwriter said:


> I believe mKang to be a disciple of Roosh V.





LAscreenwriter said:


> Yeah because she was 'asking for it', right? Those skimpy clothing - I mean my hands kinda just slipped down her skirt , drawn like a magnet, right ?





LAscreenwriter said:


> That may be so, and she was taking the approach of devils advocate and/or playing it As a British reporter, but I didn't quite feel that in the post with the poll thing in all.


I've never even heard of Roosh V so there goes your theory.

The idea of "she was asking for it sickens me". I don't understand how people still have that mindset. Which unfortunately is still around, especially for older indians.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I've never even heard of Roosh V so there goes your theory.
> I am against sexual assualt.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

merryon2nd said:


> To be fair, most domestic animals are bred subservient. Most more animalisticly behaved people are genuinely alpha personalities. Comparing them to dogs is insulting to the dog.


Dogs are pretty rapey.

I love dogs but I can't give them the benefit of the doubt on this one.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

No one is pro sexual assault. Just some of us see it on a more realistic base than others.

First, that humans are animals with base instincts and triggers, and second that not all victims are blameless.
I could just imagine how the parent-teacher conferences of some of these people would go... "How dare you call me here from work with such lies! We both know that my little poopsie would never do ANYTHING wrong!!"



waldowainthrop said:


> Dogs are pretty rapey.
> 
> I love dogs but I can't give them the benefit of the doubt on this one.


Maybe. But at least dogs can be trained to heel. Makes them better thsn some of the human race.


----------



## LAscreenwriter (Sep 19, 2019)

You don’t have to hear of Roosh-V to espouse completely sexist views.

you don’t have to hear about the protocols of Zion to be a raging antisemite.

If you literally missed what I was insinuating in both posts, You don’t quite get it.

btw, with the poll thing and all, I cannot takE your premises in earnest either because

1) they’re badly motivated
2) you’re trolling.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Do you feel Pax/Drivers who dress in revealing clothes are the reason for an assult? They only have themselves to blame?
> 
> You'd be surprised how often victims are blammed. Growing up I've learned if a indian woman was raped she better keep quiet or she will be considered used up and blammed for putting herself in that situation. This is the reality of the world we live in.


I wonder what Honky wears when she's Ubering &#129300;


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> I once heard *"Don't hang the meat in the window if it's not for sale"*


Tasteless, small thoughts from small minds.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

LAscreenwriter said:


> You don't have to hear of Roosh-V to espouse completely sexist views.
> 
> you don't have to hear about the protocols of Zion to be a raging antisemite.
> 
> ...


Just stop. You make no sense. If you want to know the backstory of why I wrote this topic, you can just ask. Why throw out weird conspiracies&#128125;.

There was a post previously about a uber driver that touched a passenger. Based on her picture and the outfit she was wearing we had a bunch of people saying she set herself up for it. I stepped in to defend her and state my opinion.

With 2 recent posts about what drivers wear (1 mine and another the queens) it reminded me of that older article. Which is why I posted this topic.

&#128165;


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I asked a cop once ... "Is it true that you guys like to write tickets to red cars?"
He thought about it for a sec and said, "People drive red cars because they want to be seen. So .. I see em."

If you don't want me to stare at your teets, don't show me your nipples.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> A woman should be able to walk down the street (or drive) completely naked without being assaulted. That doesn't mean there aren't some idiots who wouldn't see that as a license to harass them. And yes, I would certainly be enjoying the scenery!


Careful what you wish for .. you think 9a and 10s are going to walk naked? Hell no, it'll be mostly the women that look like Ogres &#129326;


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> If you want to know the backstory of why I wrote this topic, you can just ask.


What's the backstory?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> What's the backstory?


I already wrote it in that post &#129335;‍♀....


Mkang14 said:


> There was a post previously about a uber driver that touched a passenger. Based on her picture and the outfit she was wearing we had a bunch of people saying she set herself up for it. I stepped in to defend her and state my opinion.
> 
> With 2 recent posts about what drivers wear (1 mine and another the queens) it reminded me of that older article. Which is why I posted this topic.
> 
> &#128165;


--------
Disturbing...


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> You'd be surprised how often victims are blammed. Growing up I've learned if a indian woman was raped she better keep quiet or she will be considered used up and blammed for putting herself in that situation. This is the reality of the world we live in.





Mkang14 said:


> I already wrote it in that post &#129335;‍♀....


It's a messed-up world indeed.
Rape is unfair and unjust, and any slime-ball assailant deserves castration and life in prison.
I would never consider any woman to be _"considered used up" _for having suffered such a heart wrenching major consequential illegal immoral event that she wanted no part of; one ***** and it's the same vagina.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> In the case of a criminal assault, 100% of the guilt lies with the person charged. Period.


Not even close, just ask Jesse Smollett.



MiamiKid said:


> And you'll find very few judges and prosecutors, if any, disagreeing with this. It's the law.


Charged doesn't mean guilty, all judges disagree with your statement. They couldn't pass the bar if they believed that.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Bbonez said:


> Not even close, just ask Jesse Smollett.
> 
> Charged doesn't mean guilty, all judges disagree with your statement. They couldn't pass the bar if they believed that.


Dead wrong. 100% of judges agree. Period.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Of course they don't deserve it just don't get mad when I ask how much instead of how you're doing if you wear the uniform





Thin line between flirting and assualt & that starts when she says she's not interested or you touch her without permission


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

troothequalstroll said:


> View attachment 400074
> 
> 
> Of course they don't deserve it just don't get mad when I ask how much instead of how you're doing if you wear the uniform
> ...


Nope, not a thin line at all. And anyone disagreeing, on that point, has a very flawed sense of logic.

Or possibly, mentally challenged. 
&#128526;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> It's a messed-up world indeed.
> Rape is unfair and unjust, and any slime-ball assailant deserves castration and life in prison.
> I would never consider any woman to be _"considered used up" _for having suffered such a heart wrenching major consequential illegal immoral event that she wanted no part of; one Mr Clean and it's the same vagina.


When the fear of your parents finding out is stronger then the feelings of being attacked, we have a problem.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Do you feel Pax/Drivers who dress in revealing clothes are the reason for an assult? They only have themselves to blame?
> 
> You'd be surprised how often victims are blammed. Growing up I've learned if a indian woman was raped she better keep quiet or she will be considered used up and blammed for putting herself in that situation. This is the reality of the world we live in.


You can't blame a person who feels comfortable enough in their own skin for somebody else's barbaric lack of self control.

I will tell you that the internet pornography industry has not helped said barbaric individuals and if anything is what makes them think this is normal and gives them ideas.

I will also say that I am just ask creeped out by gay dudes and women when working out or at the beach; my attire has nothing to do with it. I can be wearing no shirt or a hoodie and said creeps still stare at my junk.

creeps will be creeps

in today's society if you are attractive it's in your best interest to take self defense classes or arm yourself; learn to read people to avoid the situations all together.


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

I think the supreme spiritual leader Sheik Hilali covered the subject amply with his famous 'uncovered meat' speech given once, and never forgotten, at lakemba mosque..

"If you take out uncovered meat and place it outside ... without cover, and the cats come to eat it ... whose fault is it, the cats' or the uncovered meat's? The uncovered meat is the problem. If she was in her room, in her home, in her hijab, no problem would have occurred."

yes he said this; https://www.theaustralian.com.au/ne...h/news-story/1af5a6587c32a12c36e969b0ec91bb2e


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Do you feel Pax/Drivers who dress in revealing clothes are the reason for an assult? They only have themselves to blame?
> 
> You'd be surprised how often victims are blammed. Growing up I've learned if a indian woman was raped she better keep quiet or she will be considered used up and blammed for putting herself in that situation. This is the reality of the world we live in.


The only real thing is that rape and assault are crimes. People shouldn't be made to base their wardrobe choice on the fact that some knuckle dragging neanderthal isn't going to respect their right to not be harassed.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> Of course they don't deserve it just don't get mad when I ask how much instead of how you're doing if you wear the uniform


Assuming that people are sex workers because of how they dress is fine _until you comment on it to them_. Just because you think something doesn't mean you have to say it out loud, particularly if it's potentially insulting to people.

It's interesting that a conversation about whether women should be blamed for being victimized becomes a conversation about how any woman should be treated verbally by the public because of how they dress. Your comment also illustrates the fundamental disrespect that people have towards sex workers.


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

yogi bear said:


> I think the supreme spiritual leader Sheik Hilali covered the subject amply with his famous 'uncovered meat' speech given once, and never forgotten, at lakemba mosque..
> 
> "If you take out uncovered meat and place it outside ... without cover, and the cats come to eat it ... whose fault is it, the cats' or the uncovered meat's? The uncovered meat is the problem. If she was in her room, in her home, in her hijab, no problem would have occurred."
> 
> yes he said this; https://www.theaustralian.com.au/ne...h/news-story/1af5a6587c32a12c36e969b0ec91bb2e


sorry the link maybe behind a paywall, here's a C&P of it..

like seriously, this was, Sheik Hilali supreme spiritual leader in australia saying this to the most crowded mosque in australia in response to a gang rape problem that was going on in sydney at the time.

_"Those atheists, people of the book (Christians and Jews), where will they end up? In Surfers Paradise? On the Gold Coast?
"Where will they end up? In hell. And not part-time. For eternity. They are the worst in God's creation.

"Who commits the crimes of theft? The man or the woman? The man. That's why the man was mentioned before the woman when it comes to theft because his responsibility is providing.

"But when it comes to adultery, it's 90 per cent the women's responsibility. Why? Because a woman possesses the weapon of seduction. It is she who takes off her clothes, shortens them, flirts, puts on make-up and powder and takes to the streets, God protect us, dallying. It's she who shortens, raises and lowers. Then it's a look, then a smile, then a conversation, a greeting, then a conversation, then a date, then a meeting, then a crime, then Long Bay jail. (laughs).

"Then you get a judge, who has no mercy, and he gives you 65 years.

"But when it comes to this disaster, who started it? In his literature, scholar al-Rafihi says: 'If I came across a rape crime - kidnap and violation of honour - I would discipline the man and order that the woman be arrested and jailed for life.' Why would you do this, Rafihi? He says because if she had not left the meat uncovered, the cat wouldn't have snatched it."

"If you take a kilo of meat, and you don't put it in the fridge or in the pot or in the kitchen but you leave it on a plate in the backyard, and then you have a fight with the neighbour because his cats eat the meat, you're crazy. Isn't this true?

"If you take uncovered meat and put it on the street, on the pavement, in a garden, in a park or in the backyard, without a cover and the cats eat it, is it the fault of the cat or the uncovered meat? The uncovered meat is the problem.

"If the meat was covered, the cats wouldn't roam around it. If the meat is inside the fridge, they won't get it.

"If the meat was in the fridge and it (the cat) smelled it, it can bang its head as much as it wants, but it's no use.

"If the woman is in her boudoir, in her house and if she's wearing the veil and if she shows modesty, disasters don't happen.

"That's why he said she owns the weapon of seduction.

"Satan sees women as half his soldiers. You're my messenger to achieve my needs. Satan tells women you're my weapon to bring down any stubborn man. There are men that I fail with. But you're the best of my weapons.

"The woman was behind Satan playing a role when she disobeyed God and went out all dolled up and unveiled and made of herself palatable food that rakes and perverts would race for. She was the reason behind this sin taking place._

I think he maketh a good and reasonable point
*end sarcasm quotes*


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

yogi bear said:


> sorry the link maybe behind a paywall, here's a C&P of it..
> 
> like seriously, this was, Sheik Hilali supreme spiritual leader in australia saying this to the most crowded mosque in australia in response to a gang rape problem that was going on in sydney at the time.
> 
> ...


He blames the woman for man's lack of self control. Convenient.


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

yes, very..


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

"I didn't want to rob the bank. It was their fault for having all that cash."

Still doesn't fly.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Sheik Hilali sounds like he’s got a distinct taste for women dallying and getting dolled up.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I don't wear reveling or sexy clothes but in summer I do wear nice dresses that show my curves and my bosom. I never had any problems. In almost 4 years I must say that men are very respectful. And no whatever you wear you should not be harassed.
> 
> 
> Sometimes animals behave better than humans .


You're fortunate. I don't wear revealing clothes or wear makeup and I've had some pax say some sexually explicit things to me. I just put my hair in a ponytail or bun.

Yes, animals behave better than some humans.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

No, I don’t blame the victim for their attire.
But people who dress like that shouldn’t get mad when people look at the goods that they have on display. 
Either way, no one has a right to touch someone without permission.
I just wish I never meet my celebrity crush, it would be so hard for me to not launch myself across the room at them.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

AvisDeene said:


> No, I don't blame the victim for their attire.
> But people who dress like that shouldn't get mad when people look at the goods that they have on display.
> Either way, no one has a right to touch someone without permission.
> I just wish I never meet my celebrity crush, it would be so hard for me to not launch myself across the room at them.


I haven't read the whole thread, but the basic takeaway is nobody should ever be touched without his/her permission.

And yes, it's perfectly acceptable to think a girl looks like a skankapotamus if she's wearing nothing. I'm sorry if something bad happened to her and wearing a bra out in public gives her confidence. Dressing ****ty is dressing ****ty (EDIT: apparently slu tty is a bad word and got bleeped out)


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Blamm


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

yogi bear said:


> sorry the link maybe behind a paywall, here's a C&P of it..
> 
> like seriously, this was, Sheik Hilali supreme spiritual leader in australia saying this to the most crowded mosque in australia in response to a gang rape problem that was going on in sydney at the time.
> 
> ...


Your quote is flawed

My Russian blue Miranda used to be able to open a fridge if she smelled strawberries or wet food; no meat is safe in the fridge, not even fruit is safe in a fridge and in the situation I don't even know what fruit would symbolize!

Sheik Hilali was either very weak in the pus-see department or he was surrounded by weak pus-sees
&#128526;&#128514;&#129315;&#128557;
Picture for reference


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> He blames the woman for man's lack of self control. Convenient.


Will society ever get past caveman thinking?


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

I once picked up an off duty cop. He whipped out his schlong and said "you should be honored I want you to suck it. I'm a cop. I'm a hero!" He evenn flashed his badge.
I told him he's a $#*!head and to get the @^$* out of my car. He made to grab, and I stuck an exacto pen through his hand. He, of course, then retreated quite quickly from my area. He read me as alpha.
I was dressed in loose fitting jeans and a flannel that hid my figure significantly. 
This was about two years ago. 
I did not ask for it, obviously. But I also did not allow myself to become a victim. He was drunk. And stupid. And my instinct and ability to read my surroundings thanks to my upbringing kept me safe.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

merryon2nd said:


> I once picked up an off duty cop. He whipped out his schlong and said "you should be honored I want you to suck it. I'm a cop. I'm a hero!" He evenn flashed his badge.
> I told him he's a $#*!head and to get the @^$* out of my car. He made to grab, and I stuck an exacto pen through his hand. He, of course, then retreated quite quickly from my area. He read me as alpha.
> I was dressed in loose fitting jeans and a flannel that hid my figure significantly.
> This was about two years ago.
> I did not ask for it, obviously. But I also did not allow myself to become a victim. He was drunk. And stupid. And my instinct and ability to read my surroundings thanks to my upbringing kept me safe.


That's frightening and someone who needs to be in jail! Thankfully you were physically unharmed.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Do you feel Pax/Drivers who dress in revealing clothes are the reason for an assult? They only have themselves to blame?
> 
> You'd be surprised how often victims are blammed. Growing up I've learned if a indian woman was raped she better keep quiet or she will be considered used up and blammed for putting herself in that situation. This is the reality of the world we live in.


If you want to use your body and looks to make money, better off being a topless dancer or Hooter's girl server, than being a rideshare driver. I guarantee the former will give you way more tips!!!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> If you want to use your body and looks to make money, better off being a topless dancer or Hooter's girl server, than being a rideshare driver. I guarantee the former will give you way more tips!!!


Whoa! This comment is out of line and has nothing to do with the thread topic.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> If you want to use your body and looks to make money, better off being a topless dancer or Hooter's girl server, than being a rideshare driver. I guarantee the former will give you way more tips!!!


I've never been motivated to sell/show myself for money.

I like to dress in things that make me feel sexy and confident. Who doesn't want to feel their best? That doesn't make one a **** or deserve abuse over someone fully covered.


----------



## Sammy Harrington (Dec 14, 2019)

I usually drive ARound in bathing suit n t-shirt. We are IC so my way is laid back.


----------



## MUGATS (Aug 14, 2016)

Rapists don’t care about attire. It’s not about the sexuality of the victim. It’s about the power the rapist feels they gain by the assault. 

I mean you hear of 80 year old women being raped all the time. Doubt those are about sex


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

MUGATS said:


> Rapists don't care about attire. It's not about the sexuality of the victim. It's about the power the rapist feels they gain by the assault.
> 
> I mean you hear of 80 year old women being raped all the time. Doubt those are about sex


And it's about humiliation for some rapists. A 101 year old woman was raped here by a 20 year old who smiled in the courtroom.

https://abc7news.com/news/man-accused-of-raping-101-year-old-smiles-in-courtroom/402598/


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

I wouldn't say I blame them, it certainly doesn't justify sexual assault. However, dressing provocatively can't be helpful in avoiding unwanted attention. Is it really unwanted attention though (referring to attention only, not rape)? I'm low key so I don't dress that way. Dallas is well on it's way to the clear micro mini dress when it warms back up. There's not much room to raise or lower the bar depending on your views other than to wear see through clothes. I suppose women just want to look good or look like their friends, not necessarily attract men but hell if I know. It's quite a spectacle!


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Funky Monkey said:


> I wouldn't say I blame them, it certainly doesn't justify sexual assault. However, dressing provocatively can't be helpful in avoiding unwanted attention. Is it really unwanted attention though (referring to attention only, not rape)? I'm low key so I don't dress that way. Dallas is well on it's way to the clear micro mini dress when it warms back up. There's not much room to raise or lower the bar depending on your views other than to wear see through clothes. I suppose women just want to look good or look like their friends, not necessarily attract men but hell if I know. It's quite a spectacle!


I've said this before in this thread but maybe it bears repeating: what is the harm in people dressing how they want if in many (most? nearly all?) cases, people who sexually assault people don't do it because of how people dress? If we take seriously the hypothesis there is no significant correlation between what people wear and what crimes are committed against them, isn't it more harmful to criticize what people wear than to just let them do as they please?

We do know that women who dress provocatively get more comments from men, many of them unwanted comments. I do agree that women who dress in a more revealing way get bad attention but does this frequently escalate to sexual assault? How do we determine that dress has anything to do with provoking men to commit sexual assault? I look forward to data-based arguments on the matter since that perspective (the "yes" vote on this thread and some "maybes") is one that advocates for a change in behavior from women.

I know this sounds like a funny or unintuitive question but I am a man who is attracted to women and doesn't want to sexually assault or harass them under any circumstances no matter how naked they are. I assume this is broadly true based on many men that I have talked to. Are rapists wired differently so that they judge what kind of target they will pursue based on dress alone? And since most rapists aren't stranger rapists, we have to rule them out of the equation completely since they chose their targets on proximity and knowing their victims. Do stranger rapists pick their targets this way at all?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Couple of years ago I saw a large breasted young attractive lady standing in line at a fast food restaurant. She had on a half shirt that was cut just below her breast. Printed on the front of the shirt was Please squeeze me!

Do you? Is it wrong if you did? I just shook my head and walked away.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Couple of years ago I saw a large breasted young attractive lady standing in line at a fast food restaurant. She had on a half shirt that was cut just below her breast. Printed on the front of the shirt was Please squeeze me!
> 
> Do you? Is it wrong if you did? I just shook my head and walked away.


I saw this guy with a shirt that said "I'm with stupid &#128073;&#127996;" and there was no one there. Sometimes a t-shirt is just a t-shirt.

I'm not defending the shirt as it not a particularly good shirt for anyone to wear, but if anyone squeezed her breast without her consent, they would be in the wrong and she would not have any responsibility.

Let's use a more extreme hypothetical. A woman is wearing a shirt that makes light of sexual assault and is then assaulted by someone. Did she have it coming? No, it's just a statement on a piece of clothing. She is a victim and is not at fault for what someone did to her.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

well im sure most people said what i say no excuse to assault anyone for any reason. thats the difference between civilized and animal.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> I've said this before in this thread but maybe it bears repeating: what is the harm in people dressing how they want if in many (most? nearly all?) cases, people who sexually assault people don't do it because of how people dress? If we take seriously the hypothesis there is no significant correlation between what people wear and what crimes are committed against them, isn't it more harmful to criticize what people wear than to just let them do as they please?
> 
> We do know that women who dress provocatively get more comments from men, many of them unwanted comments. I do agree that women who dress in a more revealing way get bad attention but does this frequently escalate to sexual assault? How do we determine that dress has anything to do with provoking men to commit sexual assault? I look forward to data-based arguments on the matter since that perspective (the "yes" vote on this thread and some "maybes") is one that advocates for a change in behavior from women.
> 
> I know this sounds like a funny or unintuitive question but I am a man who is attracted to women and doesn't want to sexually assault or harass them under any circumstances no matter how naked they are. I assume this is broadly true based on many men that I have talked to. Are rapists wired differently so that they judge what kind of target they will pursue based on dress alone? And since most rapists aren't stranger rapists, we have to rule them out of the equation completely since they chose their targets on proximity and knowing their victims. Do stranger rapists pick their targets this way at all?


I'm all for it if they enjoy it. It's a free country. However, I'm sure there's also a ton of pressure to conform. Always has been, always will be. Especially where I live.

Rapists aren't wired normally that's for sure: you might have the football jock rapist who preys on drunk girls at college parties, another rapist who's equal opportunity/everyone's fair game (whoever lets their guard down and is in the wrong place at the wrong time), and then you've got your child predators. Can't speculate on what's going on between their ears.

Look, if you're ass rear end is hanging out, you're drunk, AND you're surrounded by aggressive men it's a potent mix. You've potentially put yourself in harm's way and shown a lack of common sense/situational awareness as well. Sorry, but it's true. Based on a few movies I've seen lately, must be true!, some young women are being abducted by sex traffickers in these type situations.

Do you deserve to be raped? Hell no. Would you be safer wearing overalls, sipping water, and avoiding places with hyper aggressive DBs? Why yes, you would be


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Funky Monkey said:


> Would you be safer wearing overalls, sipping water, and avoiding places with hyper aggressive DBs?


I am certainly in agreement on the latter - being around the wrong people is a huge risk factor. I don't know about the clothing thing. I still want some data if it exists.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I like to dress in things that make me feel sexy and confident. Who doesn't want to feel their best? That doesn't make one a @@@@ or deserve abuse over someone fully covered.


Please take this no offense. How would women think when a man is wearing Superman's Pant revealing his best? How would they say? How would they feel (which will be disgusting. right?) Wearing appropriate dress (at right place & right time) is what I recommend.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> Please take this no offense. How would women think when a man is wearing Superman's Pant revealing his best? How would they say? How would they feel (which will be disgusting. right?) Wearing appropriate dress (at right place & right time) is what I recommend.


most woman would probably think...hmmmm..looks like a penis only smaller lol


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> Please take this no offense. How would women think when a man is wearing Superman's Pant revealing his best? How would they say? How would they feel (which will be disgusting. right?) Wearing appropriate dress (at right place & right time) is what I recommend.


Appropriate clothing isn't about bodily autonomy. "Appropriate" is in a personal and cultural context as well, so you can't exactly make broad enough recommendations on it and it still doesn't have to do with safety. Someone is always going to be offended or disgusted by how someone else presents. That is kind of their problem.

Oh I have an example! I wear spandex when cycling because it's comfortable and aerodynamic. If you look closely you can see the outline of my body (same with men and women cyclists). Some people hate that I dress this way. I don't really care. It's appropriate for cycling and other exercise and yet it's "revealing" in public. Anyone who disagrees will not get me to change what I'm wearing and I don't care if they think I should wear baggy clothing. And it has caused women to cat call me. It's annoying (or flattering) but I dress for me and not for her.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Appropriate clothing isn't about bodily autonomy. "Appropriate" is in a personal and cultural context as well, so you can't exactly make broad enough recommendations on it and it still doesn't have to do with safety. Someone is always going to be offended or disgusted by how someone else presents. That is kind of their problem.


in the past i have tried this..... bring along my pet rooster and ask them if they would like to stroke my cock....


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> Please take this no offense. How would women think when a man is wearing Superman's Pant revealing his best? How would they say? How would they feel (which will be disgusting. right?) Wearing appropriate dress (at right place & right time) is what I recommend.


*If you got it flaunt it.* I used to stuff a rolled up tube sock down my trousers when I went out dancing on a Saturday night.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> Please take this no offense. How would women think when a man is wearing Superman's Pant revealing his best? How would they say? How would they feel (which will be disgusting. right?) Wearing appropriate dress (at right place & right time) is what I recommend.


Unless hes flashing, I dont care. Even if he was flashing, I dont have any desire or want to touch his goods.

Another issue is if I buy an outfit I like, because I'm not flat chested it's always going to look different on me. So it becomes very limiting to satisfy the need of those that prefer women wear a potato sac.

I personally am not going to wear stilettos and a tiny skirt grocery shopping but if someone wanted too, why does anyone care? Buy your groceries and let them be.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> *If you got it flaunt it.* I used to stuff a rolled up tube sock down my trousers when I went out dancing on a Saturday night.


only problem with that is when it comes to the showdown...lol...SNAUSAGES



Mkang14 said:


> Unless hes flashing, I dont care. Even if he was flashing, I dont have any desire or want to touch his goods.
> 
> Another issue is if I buy an outfit I like, because I'm not flat chested it's always going to look different on me. So it becomes very limiting to satisfy the need of those that prefer women wear a potato sac.
> 
> I personally am not going to wear stilettos and a tiny skirt grocery shopping but if someone wanted too, why does anyone care? Buy your groceries and let them be.


Hi Mkang ill be your driver tonight....MEOW !


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> only problem with that is when it comes to the showdown...lol...SNAUSAGES
> 
> 
> Hi Mkang ill be your driver tonight....MEOW !


Why u steal my baby yoda? &#129300;


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> Why u steal my baby yoda? &#129300;


its my baby yoda...so there...lol


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Unless hes flashing, I dont care. Even if he was flashing, I dont have any desire or want to touch his goods.


I am not saying women wanted to touch or to stare at it. What I meant as that it would make your thought like " Oh.. Disgusting" . "Oh.. it is not appropriate here." Some women may feel a little bit of anger by disgusting. A guy wearing what he likes changed its surrounding. This is what I meant.



waldowainthrop said:


> Appropriate clothing isn't about bodily autonomy. "Appropriate" is in a personal and cultural context as well, so you can't exactly make broad enough recommendations on it and it still doesn't have to do with safety. Someone is always going to be offended or disgusted by how someone else presents. That is kind of their problem.
> 
> Oh I have an example! I wear spandex when cycling because it's comfortable and aerodynamic. If you look closely you can see the outline of my body (same with men and women cyclists). Some people hate that I dress this way. I don't really care. It's appropriate for cycling and other exercise and yet it's "revealing" in public. Anyone who disagrees will not get me to change what I'm wearing and I don't care if they think I should wear baggy clothing. And it has caused women to cat call me. It's annoying (or flattering) but I dress for me and not for her.


A swimmer should swim in a swimming pant. But wearing swimming pant in shopping mall is wrong place. Girls showing their best at party is appropriate. Wearing a suit in naked beach is not appropriate either and also offended. Sport suits wearing while sporting is appropriate. But do shopping in the mall while sporting because mall is on your way, you may want to reconsider. What I want to say is not only women but also men should wear accordingly.
If a pretty young girl revealing her bests and walking at night where is hooker's play ground, she will get assaulted for sure verbally or physically. I don't doubt about that.



Mkang14 said:


> I personally am not going to wear stilettos and a tiny skirt grocery shopping but if someone wanted too, why does anyone care? Buy your groceries and let them be.


When there are people around, wearing anything is not inviting sexual assaults. But girls wearing revealing things in wrong place and wrong time will be inviting sexual assaults. Is that not what we are discussing about?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UberMeansSuper said:


> Why's this in this subforum?
> &#129318;‍♂


Why not?



Wildgoose said:


> I am not saying women wanted to touch or to stare at it. What I meant as that it would make your thought like " Oh.. Disgusting" . "Oh.. it is not appropriate here." Some women may feel a little bit of anger by disgusting. A guy wearing what he likes changed its surrounding. This is what I meant.
> 
> 
> A swimmer should swim in a swimming pant. But wearing swimming pant in shopping mall is wrong place. Girls showing their best at party is appropriate. Wearing a suit in naked beach is not appropriate either and also offended. Sport suits wearing while sporting is appropriate. But do shopping in the mall while sporting because mall is on your way, you may want to reconsider. What I want to say is not only women but also men should wear accordingly.
> ...


Reading your post confirms why "Sex Offender" status can be severe and last a lifetime. Deserved, and necessary, for many folks.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> I am not saying women wanted to touch or to stare at it. What I meant as that it would make your thought like " Oh.. Disgusting" . "Oh.. it is not appropriate here." Some women may feel a little bit of anger by disgusting. A guy wearing what he likes changed its surrounding. This is what I meant.
> 
> 
> A swimmer should swim in a swimming pant. But wearing swimming pant in shopping mall is wrong place. Girls showing their best at party is appropriate. Wearing a suit in naked beach is not appropriate either and also offended. Sport suits wearing while sporting is appropriate. But do shopping in the mall while sporting because mall is on your way, you may want to reconsider. What I want to say is not only women but also men should wear accordingly.
> ...


I think people put too much emphasis on what someone is wearing when attacked. What happens is that becomes the focus. I see no positive result from this mindset.

You then have victims blaming themselves, taking some of the blame off of predators. You know because "boys will be boys". People even though they dont want to come out and say it here think, "well why was she in that place at that time, wearing that". If it wasn't her then it could have been someone else at a different place, being hunted.

Victims hear this. They use these beliefs to beat themselves up.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Why not?
> 
> 
> Reading your post confirms why "Sex Offender" status can be severe and last a lifetime. Deserved, and necessary, for many folks.


Yes. They were sick and can't control themselves. They proved it already.



Mkang14 said:


> I think people put too much emphasis on what someone is wearing when attacked. What happens is that becomes the focus. I see no positive result from this mindset.
> 
> You then have victims blaming themselves, taking some of the blame off of predators. You know because "boys will be boys". People even though they dont want to come out and say it think "well why was she in that place at that time". If it wasn't her then it could have been someone else at a different place, being hunted.
> 
> Victims hear this. They use these beliefs to beat themselves up.


All of victims should not be blamed. Keep in mind that. As I mentioned before, some girls revealing her parts could trigger a sick man and that sick man could do sexual assault to some girl when he found his opportunity. ( Remember that he couldn't do assault on this revealing her parts girl because he didn't have an opportunity to do so when he saw her, he likely to commit his assault crimes later time that day or other day somewhere on some girl. (family member or his neighborhood)) That's why I am against to the title of "Women should wear how they like". In order to save some girl/woman (real victims) in someplace, I want to tell women that please don't wear how you like in generally.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Some women will be desired in almost anything, unless they wear a potato sack. Maybe she was born that way.
> So would she have to make the smarter decision and wear one?


In any assault, the BLAME is on the assaulter. People who will commit sexual assault, in general are always dangerous to their potential victims, normally women. Women have nothing to fear from the vast majority of men, because _*they would not normally assault any woman*_. But alcohol / drugs can lower inhibitions so normally non-dangerous folks are motivated to do criminal acts.

The issue of provocative clothing is only relevant in attracting attention, thus increasing the likelihood that a dangerous person notices them and begins to look for opportunity to assault them. But dangerous people (those who would assault a woman) have to be present, have opportunity and then look for a higher chance they will not be noticed committing the crime. So "steps" to lower the risk are more about giving dangerous people less opportunity to commit an assault and less likely to get away with it, so they don't assault. Provocative clothing is pretty irrelevant.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

RaleighUber said:


> In any assault, the BLAME is on the assaulter. People who will commit sexual assault, in general are always dangerous to their potential victims, normally women. Women have nothing to fear from the vast majority of men, because _*they would not normally assault any woman*_. But alcohol / drugs can lower inhibitions so normally non-dangerous folks are motivated to do criminal acts.
> 
> The issue of provocative clothing is only relevant in attracting attention, thus increasing the likelihood that a dangerous person notices them and begins to look for opportunity to assault them. But dangerous people (those who would assault a woman) have to be present, have opportunity and then look for a higher chance they will not be noticed committing the crime. So "steps" to lower the risk are more about giving dangerous people less opportunity to commit an assault and less likely to get away with it, so they don't assault. Provocative clothing is pretty irrelevant.


Well said. Thank you.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> Appropriate clothing isn't about bodily autonomy. "Appropriate" is in a personal and cultural context as well, so you can't exactly make broad enough recommendations on it and it still doesn't have to do with safety. Someone is always going to be offended or disgusted by how someone else presents. That is kind of their problem.
> 
> Oh I have an example! I wear spandex when cycling because it's comfortable and aerodynamic. If you look closely you can see the outline of my body (same with men and women cyclists). Some people hate that I dress this way. I don't really care. It's appropriate for cycling and other exercise and yet it's "revealing" in public. Anyone who disagrees will not get me to change what I'm wearing and I don't care if they think I should wear baggy clothing. And it has caused women to cat call me. It's annoying (or flattering) but I dress for me and not for her.


I never got used to men in spandex at the grocery store. As long as they don't brush against me while I'm sitting down enjoying coffee I suppose it's alright. I lived in a ski resort and some of the skinny ski guys would duck into the store from time to time.

I believe they keep track of alcohol and cell phone use in car crashes. On the other hand, sexual assault is an intimate matter so I can't imagine there will be studies pending. That's probably the reason why there are none.

"Self" magazine could conduct a poll but I'm sure the definition of suggestive attire runs the gamut. Probably no way to get a representative sample either. It could be that all of the women who participated in the poll were wearing overalls.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Depends on the age. If you are 90, and you wear a bikini, nobody will be concerned about you. Then again, if you are in NY, you might get assaulted
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-sexual-assault-murder-92-year-old-woman.html


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I think I have to preface the following with a disclaimer that I am not accusing anyone here of defending sexual assault or being complicit in a culture of repressing women. However, we do live in a society where victims of sexual crimes (not just women) are not believed and are shamed for their dress and other presentation.

A lot of people would be shocked at how often shaming language is used to excuse sexual assaulters and silence victims (particularly women and minorities, but men too). Lots of rapists are defended by people casting their victims as sl*ts or wh*res. A lot of people in our society are fundamentally skeptical of victims and this is why shaming behavior is so successful in limiting the ability of victims to be taken seriously or get some kind of justice. Dress is one way that victims are shamed and the crimes against them are minimized.

There is a huge leap from doubting victims and questioning what they could have done differently to become victims. But the idea that women are highly responsible for their own safety and victimhood, rather than the entire society being responsible for collective safety is a pernicious idea that has been with us for millennia and is only just starting to be reconsidered.

I bring this up as a challenging idea and *not* as a way of criticizing people and *not* putting reasonable people in the same category as rape apologists. If it's frustrating to read, I am trying to challenge the status quo, so it will be frustrating to a lot of people.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

merryon2nd said:


> I once picked up an off duty cop. He whipped out his schlong and said "you should be honored I want you to suck it. I'm a cop. I'm a hero!" He evenn flashed his badge.
> I told him he's a $#*!head and to get the @^$* out of my car. He made to grab, and I stuck an exacto pen through his hand. He, of course, then retreated quite quickly from my area. He read me as alpha.
> I was dressed in loose fitting jeans and a flannel that hid my figure significantly.
> This was about two years ago.
> I did not ask for it, obviously. But I also did not allow myself to become a victim. He was drunk. And stupid. And my instinct and ability to read my surroundings thanks to my upbringing kept me safe.


I hope you reported him.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

so after 10k rides and 4+ years here is my advise...DO NOT DRIVE AT NIGHT...do not pu at bars....frankly its an unsafe at any time of the day but daytime is much more sober and people just going about their business. i would never let my woman do this job....i dont even want to do this job. with that said there are plenty of women drivers here in vegas...they havent been killed yet so there is that. it also depends on your demeanor. are you assertive ? do you give off a sense of confidence? night work is not for wusses...anyways gl


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

3,000 views and only 100 people voted, does that mean something? 🤔


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> 3,000 views and only 100 people voted, does that mean something? &#129300;


***controversial*** and only logged in people vote. Some logged in people don't vote and get out the popcorn. &#127871; (Just like real elections. &#128499


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

5☆OG said:


> so after 10k rides and 4+ years here is my advise...DO NOT DRIVE AT NIGHT...do not pu at bars....frankly its an unsafe at any time of the day but daytime is much more sober and people just going about their business. i would never let my woman do this job....i dont even want to do this job. with that said there are plenty of women drivers here in vegas...they havent been killed yet so there is that. it also depends on your demeanor. are you assertive ? do you give off a sense of confidence? night work is not for wusses...anyways gl :smiles:


I think you meant that for this thread?
https://uberpeople.net/threads/driving-u-l-until-midnight-as-a-woman.372248/


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> 3,000 views and only 100 people voted, does that mean something? &#129300;


Lot of Tulsi Gabbards voting "Present."


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> ***controversial*** and only logged in people vote. Some logged in people don't vote and get out the popcorn. &#127871; (Just like real elections. &#128499


Like when Trump stunned the nation in 2016?
#thesilentmajority


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> I think you meant that for this thread?
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/driving-u-l-until-midnight-as-a-woman.372248/


yes will you move it for me lol


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> Like when Trump stunned the nation in 2016?
> #thesilentmajority


They weren't _that_ silent after the primaries. &#128517;

New York Times model was caught by surprise but 538 wasn't and neither were other indicators.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

5☆OG said:


> yes will you move it for me lol


Ok I will use my magic mod powers


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> yes will you move it for me lol


i was burning my mouth on a pizza and was distracted


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> yes will you move it for me lol





5☆OG said:


> so after 10k rides and 4+ years here is my advise...DO NOT DRIVE AT NIGHT...do not pu at bars....frankly its an unsafe at any time of the day but daytime is much more sober and people just going about their business. i would never let my woman do this job....i dont even want to do this job. with that said there are plenty of women drivers here in vegas...they havent been killed yet so there is that. it also depends on your demeanor. are you assertive ? do you give off a sense of confidence? night work is not for wusses...anyways gl :smiles:


I don't like that your Baby Yoda is giving the finger and my Baby Yoda is beautiful and brings joy to all who adore it ❤


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

5☆OG said:


> i was burning my mouth on a pizza and was distracted


Sure you were. :winking:

Copy your post, go to other thread, paste.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> i was burning my mouth on a pizza and was distracted


How can I misconstrue this sentence as oppressing women? I'm sure I'll think of something.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> I don't like that your Baby Yoda is giving the finger and my Baby Yoda is beautiful and brings joy to all who adore it ❤


It's so dam cute &#128514;


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> I don't like that your Baby Yoda is giving the finger and my Baby Yoda is beautiful and brings joy to all who adore it ❤


mine is the anti yoda lol


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> I am certainly in agreement on the latter - being around the wrong people is a huge risk factor. I don't know about the clothing thing. I still want some data if it exists.


I can't find any research on it. But I found this.

http://www.consented.ca/myths/provocative-clothing-is-a-risk-factor/


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

166 replies thus far. This one's a winner MKang!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> 166 replies thus far. This one's a winner MKang!
> 
> View attachment 400368


That reminds me. I wanted to post the 100th vote.

*Verdict*: *14%* should not reproduce. &#128105;‍⚖


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Do you feel Pax/Drivers who dress in revealing clothes are the reason for an assult? They only have themselves to blame?
> 
> You'd be surprised how often victims are blammed. Growing up I've learned if a indian woman was raped she better keep quiet or she will be considered used up and blammed for putting herself in that situation. This is the reality of the world we live in.


While the one in revealing clothes might very well have triggered the perpetrator's actions, it is the perpetrator who is to blame for any and all unwelcome actions/comments/etc. Having said that, I'll also add that modesty is an important (yet, seemingly dying) virtue.


----------



## 5070bolo (Jul 3, 2015)

You are like on Stage 1 of being a Sex Assaulter , u just don't know it yet.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Assuming that people are sex workers because of how they dress is fine _until you comment on it to them_. Just because you think something doesn't mean you have to say it out loud, particularly if it's potentially insulting to people.
> 
> It's interesting that a conversation about whether women should be blamed for being victimized becomes a conversation about how any woman should be treated verbally by the public because of how they dress. Your comment also illustrates the fundamental disrespect that people have towards sex workers.


If you dress like a ***** im going to ask how much because I like *****s I respect *****s I'm not going to touch you or rape you lol you can either get mad, say sorry you have me confused or not wear a *****s uniform

Like the comedy skit if you're dressed like a nurse or police officer I'll ask how you're doing or for directions, if dressed like a ***** its how much because real sex workers don't waste time & aren't ashamed they're wearing the uniform so men will approach them & do business like having an Uber sticker in your windshield it tells all the people on the street you're open for business

They're called come **** me pumps for a reason don't be mad people look at you when you dress up to be seen, touch, assult yeah of course, being rude or trying to flirt with a woman dressed to impress is the reason you dressing to impress, every man isn't going to be Clooney or Denzel but if they're straight they're going to shoot their shot

Least the *****s that make real money

I honestly don't respect broke women who **** for free, I do respect sex workers thats why I ask em their fee & inform them of mine lol not asking is rude & touching would be assualt


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> I once heard *"Don't hang the meat in the window if it's not for sale"*


Sale and theft are two different concepts.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

UberBeemer said:


> "I didn't want to rob the bank. It was their fault for having all that cash."
> 
> Still doesn't fly.


Doesn't fly at all but if the bank leaves the doors & vaults unlocked all night more bank robbers will take notice which means more likely the bank will get robbed

Geez

I tuck my jewels, ready the gun, or keys ready to strike when alone at certain places & times it doesn't mean I want to get robbed it's just being aware I'm not alone on fantasy land, you wanna walk around dark alleys at 2am bucked naked there's a greater chance bad things will happen then if you're wearing a trench coat

Men women are hard wired to ef each other period all touching requires consent but words are words learn to say no or become clever for different situations while flirting cuz if no one was trying you'd complain about not getting attention

Hold door open, I can do it myself well ok ef off not holding doors open anymore lol

You know women used to just give creepy guys or guys they weren't interested in a fake number & were flattered you attempted, just to cool em off or could just be an adult and say no thank you I have a man or not interested, have y'all deevolved where it's just he's not my type time to call the cops lol


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

5070bolo said:


> You are like on Stage 1 of being a Sex Assaulter , u just don't know it yet.


Who are you talking about?



Mash Ghasem said:


> While the one in revealing clothes might very well have triggered the perpetrator's actions, it is the perpetrator who is to blame for any and all unwelcome actions/comments/etc. Having said that, I'll also add that modesty is an important (yet, seemingly dying) virtue. :smiles:


I don't think a persons clothing triggers an assault. I think people who are less likely to commit one/judgmental of those that choose to dress a certain way may think this.

Sorry if this offends but at times people seem to use "modest" as an excuse, when they dont take the time or effort to be at their best potential. Anyone can throw their hair up, put on jeans and head off to the store &#129335;‍♀. Which happens often. So I guess they were modest at that time.



troothequalstroll said:


> Doesn't fly at all but if the bank leaves the doors & vaults unlocked all night more bank robbers will take notice which means more likely the bank will get robbed
> 
> Geez
> 
> ...


&#129318;‍♀


----------



## shirleyujest (Jul 19, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Cant complain about flies getting in if you leave the screen door open . . .


"Cant complain about flies getting in if you leave the screen door open . . . " Oh, please, men are pigs. A couple of days ago I drove a young (black) man, who told me that his baby mama was about to give birth to their second kid, and he kept suggesting that we should go out. I'M 67 YEARS OLD!!!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Blame parents who let their children behave poorly. Welcome to planet disfunction.


It's spelled dysfunction.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

If a nun gets raped in full garb on her way walking to church on a bright Sunday morning & a woman gets raped in some daisey dukes ass cheeks Poppin out & I can read the I love Daddy tattoo around her nipples at 1am on the same street neither of em deserved it & I don't blame neither of them, I am more likely to donate to the nuns GoFundMe though does that make me da bad guy?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> If a nun gets raped in full garb on her way walking to church on a bright Sunday morning & a woman gets raped in some daisey dukes ass cheeks Poppin out & I can read the I love Daddy tattoo around her nipples at 1am on the same street neither of em deserved it & I don't blame neither of them, I am more likely to donate to the nuns GoFundMe though does that make me da bad guy?


Why? All based on clothes? Because daddy tattoos girl is less of a human? &#128580;

What if her car broke down after she came back from a club?

Judgements. So many judgements.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Why? All based on clothes? Because daddy tattoos girl is less of a human? &#128580;
> 
> What if her car broke down after she came back from a club?
> 
> Judgements. So many judgements.


How would some of these people feel if it were their daughter or mother


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Some women will be desired in almost anything, unless they wear a potato sack. Maybe she was born that way.
> 
> So would she have to make the smarter decision and wear one?



Problem ain't women's decisions what to wear
Problem is Neanderthal thinking men unable to control themselves.
The good news: if u can't control yourself, Society will with Extreme Prejudice
Enter:
Law Enforcement
The Courts
Department of Corrections
The Prison system
and Registered Sex offender status

All that entered the aforementioned system are presented to
the General Public as an Example of Your fate if you chose to act
outside Acceptable behavior outlined by legal statutes
https://www.fbi.gov/scams-and-safety/sex-offender-registry


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Problem ain't women's decisions what to wear
> Problem is Neanderthal thinking men unable to control themselves.
> The good news: if u can't control yourself, Society will.
> 
> ...


I dont understand shaming victims. If they meant to do it intentionally or not.

14% of people voting said the VICTIM is to blame for the assult based on what she was wearing &#129327;. I dont get it &#129318;‍♀.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Found some research on the topic.

https://scholarship.law.duke.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1109&context=djglp
SEXY DRESSING REVISITED: DOES TARGET DRESS PLAY A PART IN SEXUAL HARASSMENT CASES?
THERESA M. BEINER
DUKE JOURNAL OF GENDER LAW & POLICY Volume 14:125 2007

I am not going to dig deep into it here because it's not empirical data and I haven't read the entire paper, but to sum it up, this is legal research on how dress affects targets in sexual harassment cases. It deals with attitudes about dress related to sexual assault as well.



> While people perceive dress to have an impact on who is assaulted, studies of rapists suggest that victim attire is not a significant factor. Instead, rapists look for signs of passiveness and submissiveness, which, studies suggest, are more likely to coincide with more body-concealing clothing.
> &#8230;
> This seems at odds with studies concerning provocative dress, although no studies have looked directly at provocative dress and submissiveness.





> No studies were readily available that explained how sexual harassers
> target their victims. However, there is information about who is more likely to be targeted for sexual harassment. Interestingly, it parallels what is known about rape victims: "Young and single women tend to be the targets of sexual harassment." However, sexual harassment can happen to any women, and, studies show, once other factors are considered (such as workplace characteristics and the form the sexual harassment takes), the impact of age and marital status on who is harassed lessens considerably.
> &#8230;
> As one researcher observed, "[d]ifferences in age, marital status, and education reinforce gender differences in power and status in society." Thus, because sexual harassment is about power, differences in these power-related statuses are likely to correlate with who is sexually harassed.


Ah, too bad. I was right in thinking there may not be direct research on the matter.

Preempting an objection: the article doesn't conflate sexual assault and sexual harassment and nor do I. The nuance is that a lot of attitudes about sexual harassment _do_ conflate the two, which is why we have to talk about both. I am definitely quoting this article and linking it to everyone here because it strongly supports the claims in the thread about how attitudes towards women's dress may not be helpful for women's safety, and gets into why people are harassed and assaulted.

This isn't proof of one side being right, but it's good to have an academic perspective on these matters.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I dont understand shaming victims. If they meant to do it intentionally or not.
> 
> 14% of people voting said the VICTIM is to blame for the assult based on what she was wearing &#129327;. I dont get it &#129318;‍♀.


In these increasingly troubled times, you will find many weird, radical, and extremist views on everything. There are plenty of mentally disturbed and borderline people who do not conform to the same mainstream views that you see as normal. We live among reactionary white supremacists, religious fanatics, anti-environmentalists, and anti-feminists who have constructed their own realities, often supported by online communities of like-minded broken souls.

For more info on the subculture of men (mostly all men) who are likely to blame women for being victims of sexual assault, read up on the incel movement. 
https://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Manosphere


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> 14% of people voting said the VICTIM is to blame for the assult based on what she was wearing &#129327;. I dont get it &#129318;‍♀.


Courts work hard to protect victim identities.
Those 14% are walking a thin line and probably over 50YO
thinking life is a 1960s Tony Curtis sex romp movie &#127871;
"_The big comedy of Nineteen Sexty Sex" &#128580;_


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Found some research on the topic.
> 
> https://scholarship.law.duke.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1109&context=djglp
> SEXY DRESSING REVISITED: DOES TARGET DRESS PLAY A PART IN SEXUAL HARASSMENT CASES?
> ...


"Instead, rapists look for signs of passiveness and submissiveness, which, studies suggest, are more likely to coincide with more body-concealing clothing."

This aligns 100% with what I feel. They target and advance on the passive and submissive. That's why it's important to try and take charge when you have to and be prepared. It may not always work. When it doesn't we need to help and be there, not blame.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> This is the reality of the world we live in


Wow and this coming from a woman???? Go Away


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Poopy54 said:


> Wow and this coming from a woman???? Go Away


If you cared about the argument you would make a point and you wouldn't care who was making the argument.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Why? All based on clothes? Because daddy tattoos girl is less of a human? &#128580;
> 
> What if her car broke down after she came back from a club?
> 
> Judgements. So many judgements.


Just less empathy I'm an adult man if my ass was hanging out some booty shorts & I had my t short tied so my belly button was showing walking the street at night id say I was looking for a good time or was engaging in very risky behavior so I better stay frothy

All people pre judge it's what they do, girls with tattoos on they neck usually don't have gag reflexes is it scientific nope purely anecdotal but my sample size is 300+, looks don't matter much to me I recognize deportment ; )

If her car broke down sadly these days I'd have to let her be,back in the day I would of done a good deed, maybe made a friend & she would of rewarded me with a home cooked meal or riding my pony for an hour or few once or hundred times, cuz that's how women got down in ancient history.

Pepsi generation has an app for that so I think it's a set up lol and most can't cook or ride pony without losing attention in 2mins 11 seconds or however long a snap tweet lasts ; )


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Poopy54 said:


> Wow and this coming from a woman???? Go Away


&#129318;‍♀

I'm NOT stating it as my opinion.

If you want my opinion read the rest of the thread. Let me make easy for you, read the post right above yours. &#128529;



troothequalstroll said:


> Just less empathy I'm an adult man if my ass was hanging out some booty shorts & I had my t short tied so my belly button was showing walking the street at night id say I was looking for a good time or was engaging in very risky behavior so I better stay frothy
> 
> All people pre judge it's what they do, girls with tattoos on they neck usually don't have gag reflexes is it scientific nope purely anecdotal but my sample size is 300+, looks don't matter much to me I recognize deportment ; )
> 
> ...


&#129318;‍♀


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> I don't think a persons clothing triggers an assault. I think people who are less likely to commit one/judgmental of those that choose to dress a certain way may think this.


Of course a person's clothing triggers "something" -- be it a stare, an unwelcome comment, or a criminal action such as physical assault. If some guy, most particularly some guy with emotional issues and/or with a history of transgressions, is in a confined space (using rideshare as an example) with a woman in revealing attire, of course her attire can trigger something in him that can escalate into assault.

Applying the original question of the thread, an assault arising from the situation I mentioned above would not be her fault. It would be his fault, and that of his conditioning and unhealthy mentality. Would she have dressed more modestly, it is _possible _that the likelihood of an assault _would_ be less, but it would still his fault.



Mkang14 said:


> Sorry if this offends but at times people seem to use "modest" as an excuse, when they dont take the time or effort to be at their best potential. Anyone can throw their hair up, put on jeans and head off to the store &#129335;‍♀. Which happens often. So I guess they were modest at that time.


Being modest has nothing to do with being at one's best-- far too many people these days mistake the two and dress outrageously.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> "Instead, rapists look for signs of passiveness and submissiveness, which, studies suggest, are more likely to coincide with more body-concealing clothing."
> 
> This aligns 100% with what I feel. They target and advance on the passive and submissive. That's why it's important to try and take charge when you have to and be prepared. It may not always work. When it doesn't we need to help and be there, not blame.


On tv years ago, they interviewed rapists to find out if they went for a particular victim. The perps said women they chose victims wore ponytails because it was easier to grab them from behind by their hair. They also said women who seemed distracted, like ear buds in, and the woman walking alone.

I think it was on Dateline. I don't recall that they mentioned what she they said about clothing, but this article states clothing does matter. I'm not judging, just pointing it out. But some rapists carry scissors because it's easier to cut the clothing off.

Here's a link, not to what I saw, but of the same thing.

http://geniusbeauty.com/news/how-rapists-choose-victims/


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

No.
I wouldn't blame the victim BUT:

There are reasonable attires for specific places.

Lets put it this way:
Timmy goes to the middle of a park with his brand new Apple computer in a dangerous area at 11pm. His computer gets stolen.
Would you blame Timmy? No. But he did something completely stupid. You really have to try hard not to blame him. But he didn't do anything wrong. Is not illegal to bring you brand new computer to a park at 11pm, is it?

So: no. I wouldn't blame the victim. But sometimes the victims aren't very smart and they kind of put themselves in an _assaultable_ situation.

The world is that park at 11pm. I wish it wasn't, but it is.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Chorch said:


> No.
> I wouldn't blame the victim BUT:
> 
> There are reasonable attires for specific places.
> ...


If I hear "But" one more time....









&#129318;‍♀


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Butt?


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

Gtown Driver said:


> How comes theres no stories of topless male Uber drivers getting assaulted yet?


Cause they don't go topless? The only assaults I've seen on male drivers was when they were fully closed, unless they weren't wearing pants.  



Disgusted Driver said:


> A woman should be able to walk down the street (or drive) completely naked without being assaulted. That doesn't mean there aren't some idiots who wouldn't see that as a license to harass them. And yes, I would certainly be enjoying the scenery!


Would being arrested by a police officer for indecent exposure be portrayed as assault?


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

For me there's no such thing as too revealing...most chicks That's considered too revealing have on far more than a cheerleader or swim wear...so do cheerleaders or girls at the pool deserve to be raped....of course not...even if a girl is butt naked...to me that's not a invitation to rape...every other animal walk around naked do they deserve to be raped...bottom line no one deserve to have anything taken from them by force...


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> For me there's no such thing as too revealing...most chicks That's considered too revealing have on far more than a cheerleader or swim wear...so do cheerleaders or girls at the pool deserve to be raped....of course not...even if a girl is butt naked...to me that's not a invitation to rape...every other animal walk around naked do they deserve to be raped...bottom line no one deserve to have anything taken from them by force...


I have seen women harassing men in my time. It goes both ways y'all .


----------



## 5070bolo (Jul 3, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Who are you talking about?
> 
> To anyone who thinks or blames the pax for dressing revealing


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I have seen women harassing men in my time. It goes both ways y'all .


It does go both ways. And what I've uttered above goes both ways too.
I've had male pax in overly revealing and immodest (frankly, tasteless) attire.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Do you feel Pax/Drivers who dress in revealing clothes are the reason for an assult? They only have themselves to blame?
> 
> You'd be surprised how often victims are blammed. Growing up I've learned if a indian woman was raped she better keep quiet or she will be considered used up and blammed for putting herself in that situation. This is the reality of the world we live in.


No. Never. The blame is always on the attacker.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Actually how I see on the question of this thread is men are to blame for can't control themselves. May be I am wrong.
Let me ask in this way.
Suppose a sl#t had liked a married handsome guy so much and tried flirting to sleep with her by touching him, flirting him so hard (suppose) everyday. And finally, she got what she wanted. That guy's wife found out her husband had slept with a girl and the marriage started broken. Alright then, In this case, who is to blame?
This is relevant if you consider this sl#f as a rapist (guy) and the married handsome guy (as a victim) who revealing his face to that sl#t.
But the answer will be Over 80 % of people would blame the man. Why? Because he is a man and he needed to control himself. People see that way. That's why.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Wildgoose said:


> Alright then, In this case, who is to blame?


In that case, they are both to blame: her fault for reaching out to a married man, and his fault for allowing her to reach. BUT... that's neither here nor there, it has nothing to do with the original topic -- which involves criminal physical transgression.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> In that case, they are both to blame: her fault for reaching out to a married man, and his fault for allowing her to reach. BUT... that's neither here no there, it has nothing to do with the original topic -- which involves criminal physical transgression.


Thank you. You just answer the question of the original topic.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

For the record, anything... I do repeat ANYTHING can be a trigger to more instinct based humans!

It could be a behavioral quirk (submission, domination, a fearful look, nerves, etc), to a way of being dressed, to a hairstyle, to a hair color, to a certain shade of lipstick, to a body build. 

When you leave the house, you subconsciously make a decision as to how you act and what you look like.

Sometimes, people dress in triggering ways. Consciously. For attention.

And sometimes those people that do so get just that: attention.

NOTE: This does not only stand for men. There are female predators out there as well. Being triggered by the SAME things.

When I was attacked, I was relaxed (also read as confident), held a dominant position over my car (told him what I expected in a firm, controlled voice). Though you can't really tell from looking at me, I get part of confidence from being classically trained in martial arts. I had my quick access weapon (my exacto-knife *also known as an exacto-pen, since some people, though the post had been deleted, apparently don't know what one is, despite the tough talk) hidden in my door pocket within range. I had my wrecker bar poised in the door jam, waiting just in case. I had a mag-lite under my seat, which I've used as a club before. I was dressed conservatively. This is my standard behavior, and my standard set-up every day and night I drive. Yet STILL, this man decided to try his hand. 

Luckily, a very sharp exacto-knife through the hand was enough to chase him off. I took his profile and my dash cam footage to the police station to report him (as the station was only a block up from where we'd been). They confirmed that, while he WAS an officer there, he was no longer, pending an investigation. Charges were pressed. And, AFTER that was taken care of, I reported to Uber, since I couldn't trust them to cooperate with me, or LE.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

merryon2nd said:


> For the record, anything... I do repeat ANYTHING can be a trigger to more instinct based humans!
> 
> It could be a behavioral quirk (submission, domination, a fearful look, nerves, etc), to a way of being dressed, to a hairstyle, to a hair color, to a certain shade of lipstick, to a body build.
> 
> ...


Glad to see that nothing happened to you. .


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Wildgoose said:


> Thank you. You just answer the question of the original topic.


No, that was my specific answer to your specific question in post #202.

My answer to the original topic is separate, and different: the victim of a sexual assault does not set out their day asking to be assaulted.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> No, that was my specific answer to your specific question in post #202.
> 
> My answer to the original topic is separate, and different: the victim of a sexual assault does not set out their day asking to be assaulted.


It is relevant That guy in my example was not asking to be flirted either. Please think deeply. There are psychologically related except out of crime related.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> Actually how I see on the question of this thread is men are to blame for can't control themselves. May be I am wrong.
> Let me ask in this way.
> Suppose a sl#t had liked a married handsome guy so much and tried flirting to sleep with her by touching him, flirting him so hard (suppose) everyday. And finally, she got what she wanted. That guy's wife found out her husband had slept with a girl and the marriage started broken. Alright then, In this case, who is to blame?
> This is relevant if you consider this sl#f as a rapist (guy) and the married handsome guy (as a victim) who revealing his face to that sl#t.
> But the answer will be Over 80 % of people would blame the man. Why? Because he is a man and he needed to control himself. People see that way. That's why.


Your entire premise is based on sexist ideas. I don't want to stop you from using the word sl*t if you think it is expressive, but it's really sexist. Are you talking about consent? Anyone is equally responsible for consenting sex, otherwise they didn't really consent. We can talk about coercion, force, extortion in cases of sexual assault but seduction has nothing to do with any of those things.

If you want us to acknowledge that people think of men and women through a _very_ different ethical lens, I agree. This thread is an example of that.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Wildgoose said:


> It is relevant That guy in my example was not asking to be flirted either. Please think deeply. There are psychologically related except out of crime related.


Nope. The guy in your example made the conscious decision to 1) allow the girl to continue flirting, and 2) he started and carried on an elicit physical affair with her.

On the other hand, the victim of a sexual assault is generally trapped inside the situation. She (or he) does not go out asking for the assault, nor does she (or he) want the assailant to carry on the assault.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

she was asking for it &#128540;


----------



## goliver28 (Feb 7, 2019)

No the victim is not at fault. People just don't know how to act.


----------



## raider877 (Oct 12, 2019)

When a doctor gives the lady attention = YES. MORE.

When a rideshare driver gives the lady attention = Sexual Assault.

Society says we should treat women as equals. OK. Actions have consequences and women understand this.

Of course, is it strictly the fault of the female. No. But if a female is seeking attention she ought to know she might get unwanted attention.

Of course, if you course the line into rape that is another issue.

If you go out on a date, and it goes longer than 10 minutes, you know what is on the mind of a man. It should not surprise you or seen as rape when he makes a move.

Men are not just the bringers of food and drinks. Your actions have consequences.

Men are the stupid ones thinking that if you talk with them for 10 minutes that you want them.

It's not right for anyone to be taken advantage of whether it is a man seeking sex or a woman looking for a free meal.

But that's assuming men and women are equals on an intellectual level.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The only time I blame the victim is when someone is shot in self defense.

“That Ahole shouldn’t have pulled a knife on that cabbie, it’s his own fault he got shot”


----------



## Leo. (Dec 27, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Do you feel Pax/Drivers who dress in revealing clothes are the reason for an assult? They only have themselves to blame?
> 
> You'd be surprised how often victims are blammed. Growing up I've learned if a indian woman was raped she better keep quiet or she will be considered used up and blammed for putting herself in that situation. *This is the reality of the world we live in.*


No this is not the reality of the West. This is not India nor is this a sharia run nation where women get blamed for being raped. Raping, under any circumstance, reason is 100% unacceptable, nothing more to say. However, it should be noted that women in the West can claim rape without evidence (weeks, months, years after the supposed incident) and the male is deemed guilty until he's proven innocent. Women can have a one night stand and if they regret it the next morning they can claim rape. We live under totally different cultures when it comes to rape, so please don't victimize yourself for what's happening in India, Africa and the Middle East when it comes to rape to say here in the West is the same and this is the reality we live in, we don't.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Gtown Driver said:


> Youve gotta work really hard to dress revealing for rideshare i think. They can only see the top half of you any way and at night even harder to see unless you turn the lights on or they flashlight you.
> 
> How comes theres no stories of topless male Uber drivers getting assaulted yet?


Nobody was gonna believe me anyway


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Leo. said:


> No this is not the reality of the West. This is not India nor is this a sharia run nation where women get blamed for being raped. Raping, under any circumstance, reason is 100% unacceptable, nothing more to say. However, it should be noted that women in the West can claim rape without evidence (weeks, months, years after the supposed incident) and the male is deemed guilty until he's proven innocent. Women can have a one night stand and if they regret it the next morning they can claim rape. We live under totally different cultures when it comes to rape, so please don't victimize yourself for what's happening in India, Africa and the Middle East when it comes to rape to say here in the West is the same and this is the reality we live in, we don't.


I dont even know where to start with you.

I spoke of Indian culture and expectations from my experience growing up. I was born and raised in America. But had those beliefs shoved down my throat (like MANY), from otherwise loving humans. What it's done is made me realize the impact of this type of upbringing and make sure my kids never fear me to the point they hide such a horrible life altering event.

If you think this victim blaming is rare in the WEST then you need a reality check. When someone is raped they listen to all the horrible voices that tell them, "why did you dress like that, why did you hang out with them,why were you there, why did you drink." They hide away instead of face the issue. Which is why I firmly believe we should NEVER blame the victim directly OR indirectly.



raider877 said:


> When a doctor gives the lady attention = YES. MORE.
> 
> When a rideshare driver gives the lady attention = Sexual Assault.
> 
> ...


&#129318;‍♀


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> I dont even know where to start with you.
> 
> I spoke of Indian culture and expectations from my experience growing up. I was born and raised in America. But had those beliefs shoved down my throat, from otherwise loving humans. What it's done is made me realize the impact of this type of upbringing and make sure my kids never fear me to the point they hide such a horrible life altering event.
> 
> If you think this victim blaming is rare in the WEST then you need a reality check. When someone is raped they listen to all the horrible voices that tell them, "why did you dress like that, why did you hang out with them,why were you there, why did you drink." They hide away instead of face the issue. Which is why I firmly believe we should NEVER blame the victim directly AND indirectly.


Those voices you're referring to. They're actually what should have been warning voices. But instead are post incident 'I gone done stupid and now I'm paying the consequences' voices.
For instance, where you're asking 'why?', some of our minds, who grew up fast and smart, look at s situation that is starting, and our voices say 'this is bad, these people feel wrong, I shouldn't drink this now, the air is tense' giving us a chance to avoid the confrontation, or to prepare ourselves for a fight if time has run out for a retreat.
There are two ways to think on this. Yours, where the victim is the victim because they had no way out. And mine, where I understand that there is always some way out of a predicament if you're sharp enough and fast enough.
While I can see that people may share your point of view, I also see that that way of thinking can also breed those that believe that think being a victim is natural. And that people that think this way can, indeed, exist without the knowledge of how to avoid becoming the victim.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

merryon2nd said:


> Those voices you're referring to. They're actually what should have been warning voices. But instead are post incident 'I gone done stupid and now I'm paying the consequences' voices.
> For instance, where you're asking 'why?', some of our minds, who grew up fast and smart, look at s situation that is starting, and our voices say 'this is bad, these people feel wrong, I shouldn't drink this now, the air is tense' giving us a chance to avoid the confrontation, or to prepare ourselves for a fight if time has run out for a retreat.
> There are two ways to think on this. Yours, where the victim is the victim because they had no way out. And mine, where I understand that there is always some way out of a predicament if you're sharp enough and fast enough.
> While I can see that people may share your point of view, I also see that that way of thinking can also breed those that believe that think being a victim is natural. And that people that think this way can, indeed, exist without the knowledge of how to avoid becoming the victim.


"There are two ways to think on this. Yours, where the victim is the victim because they had no way out. And mine, where I understand that there is always some way out of a predicament if you're sharp enough and fast enough."

You really are painting this perfect narrative. Let's get something straight. Sometimes things happen beyond someone's control. It doesn't mean they aren't sharp enough or fast enough. It means they were taken advantage of and need support. Not a beat down.

Is a 100 lb female stupid for being overpowered by a 200 lb man? What if she did everything in her power but it failed? Are these scenerios absolutely outrageous for judging eyes.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> What if she did everything in her power but it failed


Then she did make an attempt. Then she is neither stupid nor non-observant.
BUT, for the most part, your stance has been mostly reliant on people that are the exact opposite of this example. Hence the need to bring up the line between victim (those who attempted and failed) and the damsel in distress (those who do stupid things without thinking of consequences till the deed is done and the only thing left to think on is the morbid aftermath). Not all times can a fight be avoided.
Then comes into play the concept of, if a fight can't be avoided, but you chose to drink yourself stupid to the point where the fight non-viable, or you're incapable of letting your discomfort known to those around you that can help you, how is it NOT your fault that the bad thing happened, when you left the door wide open without a lock in a ghetto?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

merryon2nd said:


> BUT, for the most part, your stance has been mostly reliant on people that are the exact opposite of this example. Hence the need to bring up the line between victim (those who attempted and failed) and the damsel in distress (those who do stupid things without thinking of consequences till the deed is done and the only thing left to think on is the morbid aftermath). Not all times can a fight be avoided.


Is this is a joke? Seems this is the narrative you made up. One of my first responses was that we should learn defense techniques. I dont think you are taking this seriously. Assualt is not a game.


merryon2nd said:


> Then comes into play the concept of, if a fight can't be avoided, but you chose to drink yourself stupid to the point where the fight non-viable, or you're incapable of letting your discomfort known to those around you that can help you, how is it NOT your fault that the bad thing happened, when you left the door wide open without a lock in a ghetto?


Your examples are so incredibly one sided and against the victim. Which makes me worried of anyone that approaches you for help. If someone is raped, they are a victim, no if ands or buts.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

My sister in law was sexually assaulted. As a child. When me and my husband just met. I was the only mother figure in her life at the time, and was the one who had to talk her through things, stop her self harming, and make sure she kept breathing. Then I taught her how to fight back and be more vigilant of her surroundings. I sparred with her, taught her how to use objects around her as weapons, how to effectively use mase and curve blades. I taught her how to own herself and her area. She's never been a victim since. Because she was taught how not to be. She went from a quiet, withdrawn, scared girl, to an alpha personality who can hold her own. Because she was taught confidence and how to use her instincts. Like my mother did for me.
I've been attacked myself.
The last person who needs a lecture on how serious a topic this is, is me. 
I've seen both sides of this argument. I've been affected by both sides of this argument. My opinion still stands.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

merryon2nd said:


> My sister in law was sexually assaulted. As a child. When me and my husband just met. I was the only mother figure in her life at the time, and was the one who had to talk her through things, stop her self harming, and make sure she kept breathing. Then I taught her how to fight back and be more vigilant of her surroundings. I sparred with her, taught her how to use objects around her as weapons, how to effectively use mase and curve blades. I taught her how to own herself and her area. She's never been a victim since. Because she was taught how not to be. She went from a quiet, withdrawn, scared girl, to an alpha personality who can hold her own. Because she was taught confidence and how to use her instincts. Like my mother did for me.
> I've been attacked myself.
> The last person who needs a lecture on how serious a topic this is, is me.
> I've seen both sides of this argument. I've been affected by both sides of this argument. My opinion still stands.


Either you are purposefully misinterpreting what I am saying or you're a bit dense.

Again! When someone has been assaulted they need SUPPORT to rebuild. This is the right way to approach a victim. She is a victim because of the event she went through. NO ONE is encouraging victim mentality, but discouraging victim blaming. Offering a way to help someone in need when they need it the most.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Either you are purposefully misinterpreting what I am saying or you're a bit dense.
> 
> Again! When someone has been assaulted they need SUPPORT to rebuild. This is the right way to approach a victim. She is a victim because of the event she went through. NO ONE is encouraging victim mentality, but discouraging victim blaming. Offering a way to help someone in need when they need it the most.


No one is blaming victims gladly. They might want to blame victim's stupid choice was at fault somehow. This is the main point. No one is saying at victim that you deserved that. People might say you shouldn't dress like that which pointing out the reason why assault came to her. Anyway, by learning their lessons, they (and around her) would care next time. This is the main point people are trying to pin.
Well, now you are in the side of women should wear whatever they like. But I wonder how you would teach to your family member in order to avoid getting sexual assault.
If my family member got sexual assault, I would be angry. I would be mad at the one who did that to my family member. And i would also get angry at my family member on her stupid choice of whatever she made (if there was any.)


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

And, AGAIN, how can they learn differently if they are not taught as to how things went wrong to begin with because 'they didnt do anything wrong and are guiltless'. The first step of rebuilding is to understand what to do differently from before.

IE: If someone gets date raped because they went to dance while leaving their drink on the bar and someone drugged it, and its not explained to them before or after that its bad to do and why, they'll do it again.
Meanwhile, if this happens, and then the person is explained why its bad, the chances that the activity is repeated is slim. They're built up through understanding, and made stronger through knowledge.

By not helping them to understand what went wrong, you're leaving them open to the same fate again.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> No one is blaming victims gladly.
> 
> If my family member got sexual assault, I would be angry. I would be mad at the one who did that to my family member. And i would also get angry at my family member on her stupid choice of whatever she made (if there was any.)


Look at your response highlighted red. If you cant see the issue then I dont know how to help you.

Yes, I will discourage certain clothes as a mom, but AGAIN it will not be used in any way, shape or form to further beat/blame if something happens.



merryon2nd said:


> And, AGAIN, how can they learn differently if they are not taught as to how things went wrong to begin with because 'they didnt do anything wrong and are guiltless'. The first step of rebuilding is to understand what to do differently from before.
> 
> IE: If someone gets date raped because they went to dance while leaving their drink on the bar and someone drugged it, and its not explained to them before or after that its bad to do and why, they'll do it again.
> Meanwhile, if this happens, and then the person is explained why its bad, the chances that the activity is repeated is slim. They're built up through understanding, and made stronger through knowledge.
> ...


Again rolling backwards and redoing some of your previous statements.

Everything you say now I completely agree with. Defense and teaching. But there is a difference between teaching and what your momma said, the words to which you live your life.....

"dont complain about getting what you ask for" and "dont come crying to me if you dont remember to read whats around you."


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I was the 'victim' of a really bad auto accident once.
I had severe injuries, that required a long time and a lot of support from people who loved me.

I was at a stop sign, and the cross traffic had right of way. I just didn't see him. I pulled RIGHT out in front - there was no way he could have missed me. Didn't even have time to touch the brake.

But, I am the victim, right? Because I was the one that was injured (the other driver wasn't), then I am the victim. It doesn't matter if it was my fault; if I caused it, if I could have avoided it by paying attention ... I am the victim. The other guy should be imprisoned for a term of months, or years. Right?

*****

Women have been getting caught under the wrong guy and jumping up screaming rape while the villagers go get a rope for centuries.
So, now, a few of us are skeptical.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Look at your response highlighted red. If you cant see the issue then I dont know how to help you.
> 
> Yes, I will discourage certain clothes as a mom, but AGAIN it will not be used in any way, shape or form to further beat/blame if something happens.
> 
> ...


To be fair, life isn't nice. Its not fair. Its full of bad things and worse people. Its full of PTSD and nightmares, and cruelty. 
Because, as I've said, people are animals that walk on two legs, speak works and have the capability to hold weapons.

Some parents prefer to keep their children in the dark and deal with the consequences after the bad things happen.

I personally appreciate the fact that my mother was smart enough to let me know what this world was before I had to learn the hard way.
I liked the fact that my mother knew what I was capable and automatically said 'what did she do this time?' when she was called by the school. Instead of the 'how dare you blame this on my little poopsie! She'd never do anything wrong!' Because she knew i had defended myself when the school would not.

Not teaching children the scary parts of this world is setting them up to become the victim. Again, there more people know what to look for, and how to react, the less victims there are. Again, actions and behaviors have consequences. 
Maybe I've just seen too much of the bad side of humanity to understand how you wouldn't say to your child 'if you hadn't done (insert random shouldn't have been doing that thing here), this probably wouldn't have happened'.
Because it did happen. And bad things happened BECAUSE that thing happened. And no lesson is being learned.
Or 'you wore that, and that gent liked it a bit too much, so that happened'. Because they'd just wear that again.

People are animals of habit. They do what they're not told not to do. They do what they know they can get away with. They do what their not corrected about.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> I was the 'victim' of a really bad auto accident once.
> I had severe injuries, that required a long time and a lot of support from people who loved me.
> 
> I was at a stop sign, and the cross traffic had right of way. I just didn't see him. I pulled RIGHT out in front - there was no way he could have missed me. Didn't even have time to touch the brake.
> ...


Here we go &#129318;‍♀. I'm tired. Let's assume you are wrong about everything and call it a day. Deal?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> No one is blaming victims gladly.
> &#8230;
> And i would also get angry at my family member on her stupid choice of whatever she made (if there was any.)


How can you reconcile these two ideas? Getting "angry at someone for their stupid choices" is not blaming, how?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> How can you reconcile these two ideas? Getting "angry at someone for their stupid choices" is not blaming, how?





Mkang14 said:


> Look at your response highlighted red. If you cant see the issue then I dont know how to help you.


Didn't you guys see the word "Gladly". Parent get angry all the times of their kid's stupid choice. No parent will say " Honey, You were right. " 
Will you? Blaming is "You were totally wrong in 100%". Will Being angry on stupid choice be partly blaming but it is right to be angry for stupid choice.


----------



## MuchoMiles (Sep 16, 2019)

If a woman takes her clothes off & throws herself at me, is that sexual assault?

Or if I’m hard & she starts rubbing it. Assault?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

MuchoMiles said:


> If a woman takes her clothes off & throws herself at me, is that sexual assault?


Absent any other conditions, no. If you don't consent and she overpowers you, yeah it is. If she's intoxicated it could be, better not to follow through.

Kinda off topic unless you have another point to make about dress and consent?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

My daughter is autistic. She has a hard time asking for help (or anything really) but we have an exceptionally strong bond, i sense when something is wrong.

Some people are very lucky their kids can voice to them when their having difficulty. They should make themselves a source of trust, allowing kids to feel that freedom. Making kids scared to open up to you does nothing. This can align with teaching them confidence, self defense and all the skills required to survive (doesn't have to be one or the other).

Shes my angel, my little monkey that hangs on me the moment she sees me. Just like she holds me, I will comfort her whenever she needs.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Here we go &#129318;‍♀. I'm tired. Let's assume you are wrong about everything and call it a day. Deal?


Love you, ya know?
(oh dayam, don't tell Ms. UB. holey crap!)


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Love you, ya know?
> (oh dayam, don't tell Ms. UB. holey crap!)


Mrs. UB is my homegirl. I cant make any promise &#129335;‍♀


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Mrs. UB is my homegirl. I cant make any promise &#129335;‍♀


You girlz _always_ stick together ... dontcha?


----------



## scatman (May 3, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Do you feel Pax/Drivers who dress in revealing clothes are the reason for an assult? They only have themselves to blame?


Those who think so are morons and live in the stone age.
When girls go out to a club, do you want them to dress like this?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

scatman said:


> Those who think so are morons and live in the stone age.
> When girls go out to a club, do you want them to dress like this?
> View attachment 401398


The one on the right .. yea, that one, that's showing her ankles .. she mine. Ok?
OK?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Do you feel Pax/Drivers who dress in revealing clothes are the reason for an assult? They only have themselves to blame?
> 
> You'd be surprised how often victims are blammed. Growing up I've learned if a indian woman was raped she better keep quiet or she will be considered used up and blammed for putting herself in that situation. This is the reality of the world we live in.


Why do you think Middle Eastern women dress like they do .



Yrock7 said:


> no. There's nothing more to say.


13 pages. :roflmao:

There all lying n e way. Cause if they voted the other way, there would be nothing to look at.



WNYuber said:


> You walk a fine line and post about very controversial topics &#128528;


Always testing to see what were make of.


----------



## scatman (May 3, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> The one on the right .. yea, that one, that's showing her ankles .. she mine. Ok?
> OK?


She's all yours my friend.
In fact, you can have all three of them.
They're all yours.
Enjoy.


----------



## Gill002 (Jan 19, 2016)

Its probably the fobs and immigrants from back home voting that it's the person's fault, 

Good news you morons, you cant get away with the shit u did back home

Try it here and then tell the cop/judge that she was wearing clothes which justified your act 

I love seeing people arrested for stupid shit like that because they probably thought no big deal


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

merryon2nd said:


> To be fair, life isn't nice. Its not fair. Its full of bad things and worse people. Its full of PTSD and nightmares, and cruelty.
> Because, as I've said, people are animals that walk on two legs, speak works and have the capability to hold weapons.
> 
> Some parents prefer to keep their children in the dark and deal with the consequences after the bad things happen.
> ...


People are just animals


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Do you feel Pax/Drivers who dress in revealing clothes are the reason for an assult? They only have themselves to blame?
> 
> You'd be surprised how often victims are blammed. Growing up I've learned if a indian woman was raped she better keep quiet or she will be considered used up and blammed for putting herself in that situation. This is the reality of the world we live in.


Trump would vote yes.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> girls wearing revealing things in wrong place and wrong time will be inviting sexual assaults


Here's the thing. They are not inviting anything at all. Nothing. They are just going about their lives. The problem is not that there is an invitation. The problem is that guys can't get it through their heads that it is them, not the woman, making inappropriate and incorrect assumptions.

Dressing to the nines is a matter of looking and feeling good about yourself. Not a set of landing lights.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Yes that last sentence is very true. ^^^ Accept the landing lights. What do you think they are trying to do ?
The problem becomes , guys have a very hard time dealing with rejection and sometimes they act out in very bad ways.
I took it upon myself years ago to learn what takes to be attractive to a women. Now I'm no expert but what I learned has been very rewarding to me from the girls I see.

Most guys do not have a clue and what they think they know to be true, is all wrong. Hollywood has done a major dis-service to guys having think that what they are to do to attract a woman is all wrong., I see it all the time and even hear it in the back seat from time to time. Sometimes I want to butt in, but silence keeps the rating up.

To me, if your going to dress like a s.lut, expect s.luty things to happen.

This usually happens to girls in there 20's cause they think it's cute and are just having fun, not knowing the consequences to there actions could be deadly. At least the girls I see are smart enough to know the difference. But then even they have a problem guy from time to time.

To add, that Love Bug can be a Mo.Fo once bitten, and it takes a lot of experience to deal with it correctly.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

This crosses the line


Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> To me, if your going to dress like a @@@@, expect @@@@y things to happen.
> ...
> To add, that Love Bug can be a @@@@ once bitten, and it takes a lot of experience to deal with it correctly.


Or jail time?


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> This crosses the line
> 
> Or jail time?


It's too easy to just say if they dress like that, they need to expect mistreatment. It pushes the blame to the recipient of the inappropriate attention rather than keeping it squarely on the head of the guy who is objectifying and demoralizing the girl.

Unfortunately, since our society isnt fully woke on this yet, women face real danger for exercising self expression.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Gill002 said:


> Its probably the fobs and immigrants from back home voting that it's the person's fault,
> 
> Good news you morons, you cant get away with the shit u did back home


This immigrant does not like the tone of your first sentence, nor your offensive second sentence.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> This immigrant does not like the tone of your first sentence, nor your offensive second sentence.


Judgement. How does it feel?


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Judgment. How does it feel?


-o:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> -o:


Judgement. Was it because of the spelling 

You can still answer the question.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Judgement. Was it because of the spelling
> 
> You can still answer the question.


I didn't notice the spelling.

I had already clearly explained further above where I stand with respect to your original post's scenario. My -o: face was because it was unnecessary to turn things around like that and dump on me, asking how it feels, right after someone blasts an offensive blanket statement followed by an insult. I don't need some (seemingly) MAGA-brain spewing his anti-immigrant crap-- I've already spent decades enduring various forms of discrimination in real life because of where I was born.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Cant complain about flies getting in if you leave the screen door open . . .


Well I'm happy you consider men who think revealing (and what is revealing, anyway? Less than a burqa?) clothes to be an invitation to be treated like a piece of meat are on the level of flies.



UberBastid said:


> I was the 'victim' of a really bad auto accident once.
> I had severe injuries, that required a long time and a lot of support from people who loved me.
> 
> I was at a stop sign, and the cross traffic had right of way. I just didn't see him. I pulled RIGHT out in front - there was no way he could have missed me. Didn't even have time to touch the brake.
> ...


If women weren't considered ****s/property for centuries then they wouldn't feel it necessary to resort to lying when getting caught under the wrong (could be ANY if Dad hasn't married them off yet) guy.

If men were shamed and kicked out and beaten or had acid thrown on them for having sex with the "wrong" woman they'd lie too.

99% of the time it's a problem MEN created. Don't rape and don't hold women to a different sexual standard and you won't have to worry about false accusations.

If rape didn't exist false accusations wouldn't either. Although most are NOT false.

In your traffic example the other driver did not hit you ON PURPOSE. The comparison doesn't even make sense. If I walk outside naked and am raped it's not as if the guy did it by ACCIDENT.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> I didn't notice the spelling.
> 
> I had already clearly explained further above where I stand with respect to your original post's scenario. My -o: face was because it was unnecessary to turn things around like that and dump on me, asking how it feels, right after someone blasts an offensive blanket statement followed by an insult. I don't need some (seemingly) MAGA-brain spewing his anti-immigrant crap-- I've already spent decades enduring various forms of discrimination in real life because of where I was born.


I took it different. His username is Gill. That's a Indian last name. He used the word "Fob" which I've really noticed Asians (Indian, Chinese, etc) using.

So I read it as him talking about his own people &#129335;‍♀. Which I'm sure still isn't politically correct but personally didn't feel offended.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> If I walk outside naked and am raped it's not as if the guy did it by ACCIDENT.


What if... it was icy and the guy slipped and fell on your nakedness in just the right configuration so as to complete the act?

Oh wait... never mind... ice = cold weather = SHRINKAGE! 



Mkang14 said:


> I took it different. His username is Gill. That's a Indian last name. He used the word "Fob" which I've really noticed Asians (Indian, Chinese, etc) using.
> 
> So I read it as him talking about his own people &#129335;‍♀. Which I'm sure still isn't politically correct but personally didn't feel offended.


I'm not sure how else to take it. I do, however, now see he's from Toronto so the MAGA part is probably not applicable.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> I'm not sure how else to take it. I do, however, now see he's from Toronto so the MAGA part is probably not applicable.


I am guessing he can get away with it. If he were a white son of an immigrant like me, you could call him out on it for sure. I think his point was basically about illiberal patriarchal attitudes about women which he stated in a really blunt way.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Yeah cuz I spend my time reading a web site full of people who actually drive for .60 a miles "rules"

Dis da internet learn to ignore & get laid or something it's not that cereal as millions people actually getting paid $3-4 gross 2+ million times per day to deliver 100-500 pounds 1-10 miles like it's 1971



Fuzzyelvis said:


> Well I'm happy you consider men who think revealing (and what is revealing, anyway? Less than a burqa?) clothes to be an invitation to be treated like a piece of meat are on the level of flies.
> 
> 
> If women weren't considered @@@@s/property for centuries then they wouldn't feel it necessary to resort to lying when getting caught under the wrong (could be ANY if Dad hasn't married them off yet) guy.
> ...


If rape didn't exist lmao pretty sure every species rapes that's not ever going away

Fantasy land alert centuries of human nature doesn't give a woman the right to lie about being raped just like it doesn't give the man the right to rape her, both acts are equally disgusting

Most are not false any empiracle evidence on this or just anecdotal? Lol


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

troothequalstroll said:


> If rape didn't exist lmao


It's an _alternative rendez vous_! Yea, that's it!


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

UberBeemer said:


> Here's the thing. They are not inviting anything at all. Nothing. They are just going about their lives. The problem is not that there is an invitation. The problem is that guys can't get it through their heads that it is them, not the woman, making inappropriate and incorrect assumptions.
> 
> Dressing to the nines is a matter of looking and feeling good about yourself. Not a set of landing lights.


When I dress to the nines I'm hoping people look at me spent thousands on this outfit mo fos better notice me lol aren't they called come ef me pumps, stents Spanx and bra sets designed for SEX appeal to excenuate and draw attention to a woman's curves? So can't look can't speak can't touch what can I do just play mute deaf blind until a woman says I can bless her with a hello? I hope im & noticed & hopefully approached when I dress up, I don't get mad when they do, I act like an adult & depending their deportment it influences my deportment, if they happen to touch my shoulder or brush up against me I don't feel I was assaulted, if I was butt ass naked aside from basically my boxers & a tank top I'd expect more eyes upon me as I frolic around in public with my ass hole visible when I drop it like it's hot

It wouldn't be my fault if a finger found its way up there or worse but I wouldn't be surprised if one did & as I was getting stiched up in the er would kinda think to myself what was I thinking going out in public with my ass hole showing? Still wouldn't be my fault but I would ponder

Silly me I hang with adults that can handle saying no thanks no interested or I got a man or a million other rude or non rude ways adults flirt & exchange in silly banter

If I don't want to be noticed I dont go outside butt naked, it doesn't seem prudent and as an adult I'm going to shoot my shot and trust me I don't mind no I accept it the first time cuz the creator made almost 4 billion more of you, lots of options I stick to the ones that don't get mad or insulted when I ask for head, they say is it big whip it out let's see lol


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

troothequalstroll said:


> When I dress to the nines...


You must be shopping here https://shopthenines.com


----------



## Gill002 (Jan 19, 2016)

Mash Ghasem said:


> This immigrant does not like the tone of your first sentence, nor your offensive second sentence.


Lucky you, I'm also an immigrant foo


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Gill002 said:


> Lucky you, I'm also an immigrant foo


I still don't like the tone of that first sentence, nor either of your insults. -o:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Gill002 said:


> Lucky you, I'm also an immigrant foo


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> New York Times model was caught by surprise but 538 wasn't and neither were other indicators.


538 had Trump's percentage of winning in the 20s. I think that qualifies as being caught by surprise.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Bbonez said:


> 538 had Trump's percentage of winning in the 20s. I think that qualifies as being caught by surprise.
> 
> View attachment 402333
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if you know how election models and probability work, or if you are being disingenuous. It was closer to 33% on the eve of the election. Election models change over time and you are screenshotting an example from months before the election. If I project that there is a 1 in 3 chance of you responding to this post with an ad hominem response and then you do it, my model could be pretty predictive. You can argue with the 538 model on its methodology but not on the outcome. They thought the result that happened was possible and reasonably likely to happen. Other sources projected it as extremely unlikely which is why many were caught by surprise. Please bring better arguments.


----------



## TheSledDogger (Jan 4, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Do you feel Pax/Drivers who dress in revealing clothes are the reason for an assult? They only have themselves to blame?
> 
> You'd be surprised how often victims are blammed. Growing up I've learned if a indian woman was raped she better keep quiet or she will be considered used up and blammed for putting herself in that situation. This is the reality of the world we live in.


I figure you should be able to be nude and if you don't "want it," no one should be touching you. If you think they "deserve what they get" because of how they are dressed, does that mean if I shoot you for being stupid you deserved it?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

sadboy said:


> NEVER the victims fault. But if you insist on showing your parts, I'm going to look. I'm only human at the end of the day.


Looking at what is on show is not the same as touching or assuming any "rights" to anything.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TheSledDogger said:


> I figure you should be able to be nude and if you don't "want it," no one should be touching you. If you think they "deserve what they get" because of how they are dressed, does that mean if I shoot you for being stupid you deserved it?


Agreed. Unfortunately there are 13% of people on this site that feel the victim has some of the blame.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

In a perfect world any one would be able to dress however they want and not be assaulted.

In a perfect world one would be able to leave their house, car and business wide open with out ever being robbed.

In a perfect world ...... I could go on and on.

We don't live in a perfect world, we live in a country where criminals get a slap on the wrist and a no no wave of the finger. Criminals should never have rap sheets pages long. We demonize victims and protect criminals. - So in reality while it is very wrong that women need to worry about what they wear it is part of the reality we live in. Women are not to blame. However we live in a messed up society where women nee to be aware of what they wear.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Agreed. Unfortunately there are 13% of people on this site that feel the victim has some of the blame.


Given some of the well-meaning but qualified responses I'd guess it's closer to 30% who think women should bear some of the blame for their dress if they are assaulted.

I love everyone here but please treat victims better, folks. I ask not just for bare tolerance of victims, but acceptance, empathy and love. You can do it.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

TheSledDogger said:


> I figure you should be able to be nude and if you don't "want it," no one should be touching you. If you think they "deserve what they get" because of how they are dressed, does that mean if I shoot you for being stupid you deserved it?


I know that there is a statute in Texas that allows the taking of someone who 'jes needed killin'.

Judge: So, why did you shoot the sumbitch?
Accused: Yer honnor, he 'jes needed killin'.

Not Guility


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> I know that there is a statute in Texas that allows the taking of someone who 'jes needed killin'.
> 
> Judge: So, why did you shoot the sumbitch?
> Accused: Yer honnor, he 'jes needed killin'.
> ...


This reminds me of a documentary where they had an African American explain why he dressed his kids in preppy clothes.

he explained that was the only way, in his eyes (and tbh probably rightfully so) to keep his kids from being murdered... as people tend to, especially cops, judge base on appearances.

i find it interesting that we have so many people supportive of women dressing however they like without being subjected to being a victim of assault yet almost everyone judges others and/make remarks based on appearance (&#128576; much?).

If only people can truly dress however they want without being a victim... and not just for women and of rape/sexual assault incidents.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> If only people can truly dress however they want without being a victim... and not just for women and of rape/sexual assault incidents.


If only people weren't people.
If only people did NOT suck, large.
If only people acted as well as most animals.

No matter what laws we pass, or how much we try to emasculate the American 'male' - people are people, and they suck, and act worse than most animals.

So, you have every right to walk down 8th Street in the neighborhood I grew up in in Richmond, CA, with your teets hanging out -- it is your right. Be sure and tell my homies that as they surround you. Tell 'em HashBucket says 'ugh'.


----------



## Miuipixel (Dec 2, 2019)

Revealing clothes mean asking for all kinds of attention


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Miuipixel said:


> Revealing clothes mean asking for all kinds of attention


But does seeking attention mean you're asking for it?

It's a rhetorical question.

no.


----------



## exotik (Dec 29, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> Agreed. We live in a society of mostly decent people, and some shitty people. You gotta do what you gotta do to protect yourself. I'm not a gun advocate so you don't need to carry a howitzer in your cleavage, and I really do like looking at cleavage. I was going somewhere with this....
> 
> Anyways make sure you're not the victim. I suppose that's where I was going.


Any attack is wrong. The examples are limitless! Like if I saw someone.... I am not even going to give an example. Most of us have compassion and some level of class - respect for ourselves and others.

I can say about attire tho, I really dislike when people slide across the back seat when getting in, especially if I have opened the other door(s). This not a shuttle or taxi, I prefer you not slide your booty, ladies especially! Have class get in on the other side.
I have the armrest - cup holder down since most rides are usually 1 person and these people slide their booties, stepping all over floor mats...

I can understand if it is a quick get in there's cars coming, but if I pull in your driveway really? But I will not harm you, pray for you, but won't harm you.

If I had a short dress on, wouldn't want to slide across anything, never know how clean it is.

Raping or molesting is theft. People who steal usually have a sense of lack, but whatever the reason ... if you are not a thief you cannot be tempted. Men with no shirts or clothes that show their fit physique do not tempt me to anything.,, if I would have blushed I would have blushed if he was in a suit or sweatsuit


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Miuipixel said:


> Revealing clothes mean asking for all kinds of attention


Attention and assault are not necessarily correlated. I posted an academic paper that suggests that sexual harassment and negative attitudes about women may be correlated with dress, but that sexual assault is not correlated. There may even be a higher correlation between "modest" dress and assault since perpetrators are known to look for submissive victims. It hasn't been studied extensively, though.

This thread has gone on for quite a while but I haven't yet seen a serious argument (with evidence) that sexual assaulters are motivated by how their prospective victims dress.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> I haven't yet seen a serious argument (with evidence) that sexual assaulters are motivated by how their prospective victims dress.


Evidence? Of what goes on in a sick persons mind?
Good luck with that.

How about ... oh, I dunno ... common sense.
The first thing that has to happen for anyone to be assaulted in any way is to get noticed.

Whether it's a see thru blouse, or a burka ... clothing can evoke action.
If I wear a MAGA hat to the Democrat Convention I have a pretty good idea what will happen.
Is is right? Doesn't matter ... I will get my ass beat. 
Fact.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Evidence? Of what goes on in a sick persons mind?
> Good luck with that.
> 
> How about ... oh, I dunno ... common sense.
> ...


I don't believe the motivations of sexual assaulters are as transparent or predictable as mob or political violence which is why I ask for evidence. I think you agree with me on this based on your first sentence?

I think many of the people that hate or harass women are different from the people who assault women. They involve similar attitudes but it's much less common for people to turn their thoughts and speech into action.

I think I am being really fair to misogynists by not conflating their thoughts and words with the actions of sexual assaulters. And social science research does bear out the difference between the two categories.

I don't believe in common sense and I reject all arguments that invoke it outright. My apologies. &#128517;❤


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> I don't believe the motivations of sexual assaulters are as transparent or predictable as mob or political violence which is why I ask for evidence.


I don't think that motivations of PEOPLE are predictable to any degree. The motivations of a PERSON is easier ... but even then. And, you asked for evidence because you know that it is not possible.


waldowainthrop said:


> I don't believe in common sense and I reject all arguments that invoke it outright.


There is a lot of people who don't 'believe' in common sense. They usually also do not believe in climate change, or that the earth is round.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> I don't think that motivations of PEOPLE are predictable to any degree. The motivations of a PERSON is easier ... but even then. And, you asked for evidence because you know that it is not possible.
> 
> There is a lot of people who don't 'believe' in common sense. They usually also do not believe in climate change, or that the earth is round.


If the evidence doesn't exist, that is a real problem for arguments that suggest that women should dress differently and victims should be blamed for their dress. Yeah, I want evidence! It's not like it's impossible to study or that no one here is capable of finding some good evidence that a gender law researcher nor I could find. It's not that I believe that evidence doesn't exist and I'm asking for it in bad faith. I presume that the evidence doesn't exist but I want to see if I'm wrong.

Well you can probably guess I am not a flat earther or climate change denier. But I don't base those beliefs on common sense. Common sense led people for centuries to believe that the world is flat. Just look at that horizon - it is obviously flat! Evidence now (and for centuries since) has shown them to be wrong. I am willing to change my mind on even really basic stuff if I see good arguments backed by evidence. The reason why I continue to be a globe earther is that the flat earth arguments are terrible and the evidence is non-existent. No common sense needed.

By the way, thank you for engaging in good faith debate on this topic. I am pushing people to do it because it's been lacking on this topic.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I feel like a lot of physical unwanted advances happen in the workplace. Last year we had a guy that worked with us. He had boundary issues. He went pretty far with female coworkers in kissing on the cheek, hugging, grabbing thigh, hands, etc.

Well he got in big trouble for yelling at someone that turned out to be a top person in HR. That's when our senior director was involved. Our manager told us to write statements of our experiences with him. Multiple sexual harrassment reports came out to management. He was fired immediately.

Harrassment was hardly something that was reported back in the 2000s. It was the norm. People just dealt with it. But happy we live in a time where claims can be taken seriously. This will be a deterrent and have people thinking twice if we continue speaking out against it and providing education on who the real offender is.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> who the real offender is.


the real offender is the one who sets everything in motion.
And, right now she has the cat seat ... right now.


----------



## Leo. (Dec 27, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> I dont even know where to start with you.
> 
> I spoke of Indian culture and expectations from my experience growing up. I was born and raised in America. But had those beliefs shoved down my throat (like MANY), from otherwise loving humans. What it's done is made me realize the impact of this type of upbringing and make sure my kids never fear me to the point they hide such a horrible life altering event.
> 
> ...


Nobody should, I agree with that. However I believe you are being overly emotional and can only see what you want to see but fail to see the points others made to you. You are living in a world of what it should be and what it shouldn't be, when instead you have to look at a world for what it is.

Yes there is evil out there. There will be men out there acting with the intention to carry their sinister plans. There are terrible things happening right now that you do not wish to know about. I truly wish I lived in a different world where none of this existed. But it does, and your life is more important than an ideology or being right about something.

There's a phrase that goes like "better to be safe than to go to the police" many have given you good examples on why it's better to be cautious. I can't really add more to it than to use common sense and be safe. You really need to get out the American bubble and look at the world. We don't live in a world of ideals, we live in world of survival.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Leo. said:


> Nobody should, I agree with that. However I believe you are being overly emotional and can only see what you want to see but fail to see the points others made to you. You are living in a world of what it should be and what it shouldn't be, when instead you have to look at a world for what it is.
> 
> Yes there is evil out there. There will be men out there acting with the intention to carry their sinister plans. There are terrible things happening right now that you do not wish to know about. I truly wish I lived in a different world where none of this existed. But it does, and your life is more important than an ideology or being right about something.
> 
> There's a phrase that goes like "better to be safe than to go to the police" many have given you good examples on why it's better to be cautious. I can't really add more to it than to use common sense and be safe. You really need to get out the American bubble and look at the world. We don't live in a world of ideals, we live in world of survival.


Emotional, yes.

While some focused on survival, I was more focused on trust building and aftermath. I think this caused some disconnect.

When people were making their statements, I picked up on any little sign of judgment towards victims. From there it was hard to focus on anything else.

Teach survival skills, build trust, don't blame victims. I think almost all can agree on this.✅


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Leo. said:


> However I believe you are being overly emotional and can only see what you want to see but fail to see the points others made to you.


I don't mean this to be rude, but the arguments that women should dress a certain way to avoid assault are the emotional ones. I am the only person in this thread who has linked any academic research on the topic, and it didn't support the claims that women should be responsible for their safety from sexual assault by dressing a certain way.

Anyone else who has data or well-argued inductive arguments is free to weigh in. I have heard a lot of emotion and "common sense" and not a lot of argumentation.


----------



## Leo. (Dec 27, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> I don't mean this to be rude, but the arguments that women should dress a certain way to avoid assault are the emotional ones. I am the only person in this thread who has linked any academic research on the topic, and it didn't support the claims that women should be responsible for their safety from sexual assault by dressing a certain way.
> 
> Anyone else who has data or well-argued inductive arguments is free to weigh in. I have heard a lot of emotion and "common sense" and not a lot of argumentation.


Please white knight. What exactly is emotional about my opinion? Not only did you fail to understand what I said, you brought back the same argument which was dismissed already. You're some person from Colorado who probably has little experience with life outside your mostly white ethnic-region and environment.

I don't need a ****ing study to show proof that I've been in this world long enough to understand how it works. Don't be silly, sister. Have a woman walk naked in the slums of Mumbai and count the time before she gets gang-raped. Have the same woman covered and see how the chances of it occurring are dropped dramatically.

Both you ladies are taking rape out of proportion. Although it happens it isn't that common. I've never met a guy in my life who told me about wanting to rape. This is not Mumbai (where there is a rape epidemic happening) this is the US and things in general are safer. It doesn't mean I'm saying there aren't rapists out there.

A rapist is going to look for a vulnerable victim. Usually a female under intoxication. It happens to happen late at night as that's the times people get wasted at bars.

If I was a woman and was so frightened about rape. I would probably avoid being out too late without company. But if I had to go out I'd probably avoid drinking too much. Now say I had to drink and get myself totally wasted I'd probably book a ride, or have a family member pick me up instead of walking late at night. If I couldn't do any of those then I'd really make sure I could catch an Uber. Now hoping that I'm not in the case of the 0.0001 percent or whatever minuscule percetange of getting raped, I'd probably wish I was better covered up so that I could reduce the risk of creating a lustful though in that sick son of a *****'s mind.

Come and walk in East Oakland when it gets really dark and the dogs come out. See how long before your argumentation lands your ass being robbed.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Leo. said:


> Please white knight. What exactly is emotional about my opinion? Not only did you fail to understand what I said, you brought back the same argument which was dismissed already. You're some person from Colorado who probably has little experience with life outside your mostly white ethnic-region and environment.
> 
> I don't need a @@@@ing study to show proof that I've been in this world long enough to understand how it works. Don't be silly, sister. Have a woman walk naked in the slums of Mumbai and count the time before she gets gang-raped. Have the same woman covered and see how the chances of it occurring are dropped dramatically.
> 
> ...


Hes from New York.

You do realize immigrants bring their beliefs regarding assualt and blame with them when they come to America. In general, First generation Americans, born to immigrants find themselves in a tough situation. Often they're stuck in 2 worlds. Parents expecting them to act with values of their old country, while trying to fit in as an american.

Indians my parents age (mid to late 50s) will treat victims like the guilty party, "why did you wear that, why did you go there, what did you expect". First gen americans would NEVER go to their parents if they were raped. THIS is what I hate so much. Parents creating an environment that puts the fear of speaking out. Holding it in. This causes psychological issues and i feel in a way stunts their development. Takes time to undo.

It starts with trust and communication. Built this and then teach.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Leo. said:


> Please white knight. What exactly is emotional about my opinion? Not only did you fail to understand what I said, you brought back the same argument which was dismissed already. You're some person from Colorado who probably has little experience with life outside your mostly white ethnic-region and environment.
> 
> I don't need a @@@@ing study to show proof that I've been in this world long enough to understand how it works. Don't be silly, sister. Have a woman walk naked in the slums of Mumbai and count the time before she gets gang-raped. Have the same woman covered and see how the chances of it occurring are dropped dramatically.
> 
> ...


I am going to ignore most of what you said because it's boring and it's been said. This is about dress. The whole thread is about dress and gender and sexual assault. If you don't have anything to add about those topics, you are free to start your own thread.

This is one of the most emotional posts I've read on this incredibly long thread. Please bring data or a good argument or don't bother.

I am not from Colorado. I have lived my whole life in NYC, Virginia and DC until now. The cities, not the suburbs.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Hes from New York.
> 
> You do realize immigrants bring their beliefs regarding assualt and blame with them when they come to America. In general, First generation Americans, born to immigrants find themselves in a tough situation. Often they're stuck in 2 worlds. Parents expecting them to act with values of their old country, while trying to fit in as an american.
> 
> ...


No offense. Why did you talk about your parents. Remember that your parents have raised you as a good nice girl like you are now. They did their best with their experiences. First generation of immigrants have a lot of trouble raising a kid in America. You should understand and respect that. Second generation always think their parents are too much. But second generation never fail in US and their lives are better than Average of American born kids.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Wildgoose said:


> No offense. Why did you talk about your parents. Remember that your parents have raised you as a good nice girl like you are now. They did their best with their experiences. First generation of immigrants have a lot of trouble raising a kid in America. You should understand and respect that. Second generation always think their parents are too much. But second generation never fail in US and their lives are better than Average of American born kids.


And I BET that she as a second generation was a rebellious teen, not dressing the way her parents wanted her to! :biggrin:

Another big difference between the 1st and 2nd generation of immigrant kids: 1st generation kids who grew up here have a very different (if not stronger) appreciation of being an American, because we made various efforts, studied, took tests, and took an oath to become Americans whereas the 2nd generation onward were born into it. :smiles:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> No offense. Why did you talk about your parents. Remember that your parents have raised you as a good nice girl like you are now. They did their best with their experiences. First generation of immigrants have a lot of trouble raising a kid in America. You should understand and respect that. Second generation always think their parents are too much. But second generation never fail in US and their lives are better than Average of American born kids.


When telling people about their upbringing in order to get a point across, the purpose is not to bash parents. It's to provide some insight on the topic.

This doesn't take away from all the love and great qualities about them. I always show them respect and love them no matter what. I also appreciate that they've made many positive changes against stone age thinking, as they've aged. I didn't bring this up because it wasn't part of the conversation. So please dont JUDGE peoples situations you know very little about.

I really don't need a lecture from someone i feel has extremely worped views on assualt and blame &#129335;‍♀. Save it for someone else. No offense.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

All I know is if you wear a hoors uniform imma ask how much & the point of this thread is some guys don't ask, of course it's not your fault but thanks for the eye candy & you're increasing your risk for the guys who don't ask it's just statistics


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> All I know is if you wear a hoors uniform imma ask how much & the point of this thread is some guys don't ask, of course it's not your fault but thanks for the eye candy & you're increasing your risk for the guys who don't ask it's just statistics


Let's see the statistics.

Peer reviewed research, crime data, citizen journalism, whatever. The only evidence I have seen suggests that dress isn't a factor in sexual assault.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Let's see the statistics.
> 
> Peer reviewed research, crime data, citizen journalism, whatever. The only evidence I have seen suggests that dress isn't a factor in sexual assault.


Cool story I'm still asking how much per my rights LMAO

Google Chicago University study on street prostitution empiracle evidence studies and statistics a prostitute is more likely to be raped by a cop than arrested by one

I wonder what uniforms the prostitutes are wearing during these encounters with our revered public servants using their power over citizens?

Still ain't yo fault
Still asking fo it
How much?
Your move next that's the game in the real world


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> Cool story I'm still asking how much per my rights LMAO
> 
> Google Chicago University study on street prostitution empiracle evidence studies and statistics a prostitute is more likely to be raped by a cop than arrested by one
> 
> ...


This is about how women dress, not how other behaviors (like engaging in street prostitution) affect how much people act on raping them. I'd prefer a link to the research but from what you are telling me it's about crimes committed against prostitutes, not women as a broader class.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> This is about how women dress, not how other behaviors (like engaging in street prostitution) affect how much people act on raping them. I'd prefer a link to the research but from what you are telling me it's about crimes committed against prostitutes, not women as a broader class.


Guess prostitutes not women?
Point was most aren't reported most women aren't prostitutes so imagine if one is more likely to be raped by a cop how much cops out here rapin? Lol and if I were to step into the mind of raper & I set up to do some rapin with my Dexter kit ready to go while out and about looking for a victim I'm probably passing over the nuns, nurse, costumes and look for the prey with the least amount of costume on that's just me I'm sure the rape game is much more sophisticated

I like most men personally don't care about how a woman dresses the less the better other than that get it how you live to me your outfit either says how are you doing today or how much for an hour of your time, I respect any answer you give me & will go about my day all based on how a woman's dressed & it's not your fault at all you have a right to dress however you please, I have a right to ask whatever I please, no man or woman has a right to touch you without consent hence why I ask

Happy MLK day & festivus to all


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> When telling people about their upbringing in order to get a point across, the purpose is not to bash parents. It's to provide some insight on the topic.
> 
> This doesn't take away from all the love and great qualities about them. I always show them respect and love them no matter what. I also appreciate that they've made many positive changes against stone age thinking, as they've aged. I didn't bring this up because it wasn't part of the conversation. So please dont JUDGE peoples situations you know very little about.
> 
> I really don't need a lecture from someone i feel has extremely worped views on assualt and blame &#129335;‍♀. Save it for someone else. No offense.


I didn't JUDGE you. I just point out the facts about 1st generation parents and their troubles which you don't understand. Your thought just went somewhere else away. My son is 2nd generation growing up in US. He mostly learn how an American kids behaving from TV series and Movies and asking for his freedom. He thought his parents are too much. Actually TVs and Movies are just fictions. It is not really of American parents way of raising a kid. When a kid became rebellion, American parents always kick them out from their homes or Kids find his/her own job and moved out away from parents but 2nd generation kids don't follow that step (which they already learned from Movies). They live with their parents, getting their financial needs but kept doing their rebellion acts.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> I didn't JUDGE you. I just point out the facts about 1st generation parents and their troubles which you don't understand. Your thought just went somewhere else away. My son is 2nd generation growing up in US. He mostly learn how an American kids behaving from TV series and Movies and asking for his freedom. He thought his parents are too much. Actually TVs and Movies are just fictions. It is not really of American parents way of raising a kid. When a kid became rebellion, American parents always kick them out from their homes or Kids find his/her own job and moved out away from parents but 2nd generation kids don't follow that step (which they already learned from Movies). They live with their parents, getting their financial needs but kept doing their rebellion acts.


I appreciate and give a lot of credit to my parents for the great values (education, career, no drugs, follow the law, work hard, etc).

But they're imperfect like everyone. I dont agree with their beliefs, particularly on this topic. That's all.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I appreciate and give a lot of credit to my parents for the great values (education, career, no drugs, follow the law, work hard, etc).
> 
> But they're imperfect like everyone. I dont agree with their beliefs, particularly on this topic. That's all.


Alright, Let's back to the topic. I believe you are just seeing 30% of the big picture and seeing rape victims are 100% innocent and shouldn't get blame not even 0%. I agree with you on 100% of their innocent but I just don't agree on 0% blame. I will tell you my opinion on this.
Rape cases are a lot like murder cases. No one wanted to be a murderer but someone kills someone. There will be a lot of reasons to kill someone. Most of them is Anger. Victims triggered the anger of murderers. When angry comes in play, murderer didn't see things clearly, his/her anger won over their brains and their brains were blocked from their right judgements. They could see nothing but anger. Then they were losing their control on their actions. They regretted later time but it is too late. What is the root cause? Answer is Anger. What triggered it? Victim's carelessness on their actions or their non_stop argumentative talks. I don't mean here killing is only one solution to the problem and don't mean it is right to kill someone over anger. I just trying to point out Anger of Murderers is really hard to controll. While anger being in play, some people losing their clear judgement definitely.
Same thing goes to rape case. No one is thinking that She is so cute so I am gonna rape this girl in clear mind. It just happened. You don't understand how a man's brain work when sexual desire of them comes in play in mind which is completely different than a woman. Like anger, It completely blocked their brains to see clearly. Judgement is totally blocked. That sexual desire completely won over them. Most of Men could kill that desires in a second by thinking of something else. Like I shouldn't do it. I am not doing that and they could have their brain coming back to see things clearly. Unfortunately, some couldn't and the rape came after. What triggered those men? Answer is body of women and physical distance of women from them that is too close. When there are people around a woman, that sexual desire of a man don't come out bad so easily and they can kill it. But there is no one around and when is dark or in the middle of nowhere, sexual desire of a man is really hard to fight against, It came out continuously even after man killed it. ( As for me, I walked away or try having one more person around us. That is creating non stupidity environment.) That's why most of men do want women don't reveal their body in some situation ( such as no people around, middle of nowhere and late night.) In order to protect themselves, women should know this. When a girl knew it and she didn't care about herself on that and she decided to bring no one with her, unexpected thing could happen to her. In this case, she shouldn't take 0% of blame. She deserve some on her stupidity but not 100% (may be 10%).


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

I can’t believe you’re asking this question...


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

May H. said:


> I can't believe you're asking this question...


It should be a easy answer. Except for the 14%.

Don't be afraid of tough topics. Hiding under a rock does nothing.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

That's why there is something that we call modesty. If a woman dresses like a *****, then she deserves what she gets. And modesty also applies to men, not just women. Unfortunately, in the name of liberalism and freedom, we have lost touch with modesty and decency. What differentiates humans from animals is ****en clothes.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> That's why there is something that we call modesty. If a woman dresses like a @@@@@, then she deserves what she gets. And modesty also applies to men, not just women. Unfortunately, in the name of liberalism and freedom, we have lost touch with modesty and decency. What differentiates humans from animals is @@@@en clothes.


She doesn't deserve rape ever.

So if you walk out without a shirt to the beach you should be raped?


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

Is the victim to "blame"?

No, but she definitely _contributes_.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> She doesn't deserve rape ever.
> 
> So if you walk out without a shirt to the beach you should be raped right?


I have no desire to rape anyone. My parents did not teach me that. Rape is also a sin, and a crime. What I am saying is that these women are provoking, and they are also blamed for that rape. You can't just hold dollar bills in your hand in a place where robbers exist. If you do show your dollar bills, then you are dumb.



HonkyTonk said:


> Is the victim to "blame"?
> 
> No, but she definitely _contributes_.


That's exactly what I meant. Unfortunately people do not go through proper parenting these days. Parents of nowadays suck. Parents need to man up and spank the hell out of children.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> I have no desire to rape anyone. My parents did not teach me that. Rape is also a sin, and a crime. What I am saying is that these women are provoking, and they are also blamed for that rape. You can't just hold dollar bills in your hand in a place where robbers exist. If you do show your dollar bills, then you are dumb.


Rape means they didnt want it. How about putting the blame on the person that took that right?

People are allowed to dress as they wish. There is no one persom determining if a outfit was revealing enough to now put blame on the victim. One thing that for sure is the act committed and the predator is to blame. Period.

Also as mentioned by waldo where is the stats showing most rape is solely committed due to wardrobe?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Oh...Yes. Tiger was to blame in this case too. This man didn't want to be bitten as well.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> People are allowed to dress as they wish.


No ma'am, you/me cannot enter your/my office naked. You/I also cannot enter your/my office in a swim suit. There are levels of modesty and decency everywhere.

We need a little bit of modesty in our clothes, in our speech, in our behaviour and on and on. Modesty is a great thing. You can call me old school and narrow minded and whatever, I don't care.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> I have no desire to rape anyone. My parents did not teach me that. Rape is also a sin, and a crime. What I am saying is that these women are provoking, and they are also blamed for that rape. You can't just hold dollar bills in your hand in a place where robbers exist. If you do show your dollar bills, then you are dumb.
> 
> 
> That's exactly what I meant. Unfortunately people do not go through proper parenting these days. Parents of nowadays suck. Parents need to man up and spank the hell out of children.


Spanking does nothing. Constant talking and caring does help. Teach your kids to respect other people . Teach your sons to help a woman &#128105; f in distress . I always tell my son to help a girl if he see her drunk , make sure she is ok and safe. And yes it can happen when they are 16-17 years old. Spanking teach violence .


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> Oh...Yes. Tiger was to blame in this case too. This man didn't want to be bitten as well.


Are you serious. So the men cant control themselves so women stay away. Twisted, backwards thinking. This inhuman trait will be a thing of the past, in a few generations.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Are you serious. So the men cant control themselves so women stay away. Twisted, backwards thinking. This inhuman trait will be a thing of the past, in a few generations.


I am serious. Human are a part of animals. Laws and teachings makes this mammals group better.

Are human classified as animals?
*Humans* (**** sapiens) are the only extant members of the subtribe Hominina. Together with chimpanzees, gorillas, and orangutans, they are part of the family Hominidae (the great apes, or hominids). https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> No ma'am, you/me cannot enter your/my office naked. You/I also cannot enter your/my office in a swim suit. There are levels of modesty and decency everywhere.
> 
> We need a little bit of modesty in our clothes, in our speech, in our behaviour and on and on. Modesty is a great thing. You can call me old school and narrow minded and whatever, I don't care.


What if you work as a guard at a pool? Now everyone is allowed to rape?

This is just so &#129318;‍♀.

You can't keep college kids from partying. When partying a majority dont go in tarps. Now does everyone at that party deserve rape? &#129318;‍♀


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> That's why there is something that we call modesty. If a woman dresses like a @@@@@, then she deserves what she gets. And modesty also applies to men, not just women. Unfortunately, in the name of liberalism and freedom, we have lost touch with modesty and decency. What differentiates humans from animals is @@@@en clothes.


This is the sickest thing I have read on this thread. You are deplorable.



Virginia is for lovers said:


> No ma'am, you/me cannot enter your/my office naked. You/I also cannot enter your/my office in a swim suit. There are levels of modesty and decency everywhere.
> 
> We need a little bit of modesty in our clothes, in our speech, in our behaviour and on and on. Modesty is a great thing. You can call me old school and narrow minded and whatever, I don't care.


What you got wrong is the basics of freedom and property rights, and expression.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> I have no desire to rape anyone. My parents did not teach me that. Rape is also a sin, and a crime. What I am saying is that these women are provoking, and they are also blamed for that rape. You can't just hold dollar bills in your hand in a place where robbers exist. If you do show your dollar bills, then you are dumb.
> 
> 
> That's exactly what I meant. Unfortunately people do not go through proper parenting these days. Parents of nowadays suck. Parents need to man up and spank the hell out of children.


No. You teach your kids to keep their ****ing hands to themselves no matter what a woman is wearing. Period. Theres nobody else to blame. Is that why we need modesty? So rapists don't get all worked up and provoked?

I cant appreciate a hot girl with a nice rack walking by because some animal cant control himself? Screw that.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Spanking does nothing. Constant talking and caring does help. Teach your kids to respect other people . Teach your sons to help a woman &#128105; f in distress . I always tell my son to help a girl if he see her drunk , make sure she is ok and safe. And yes it can happen when they are 16-17 years old. Spanking teach violence .


When kids see a MAN in their father and a WOMAN in their mother, that's enough for them. My parents have never spanked me. But I have so much respect for them that I consider myself their property. They own me and I am proud of that. Now my mother will wake me up for morning prayers from 7000 miles away. And she will kick my 30 year old butt from 7000 miles away if I don't wake up tomorrow on time. That's called parenting. Good night.



mch said:


> No. You teach your kids to keep their @@@@ing hands to themselves no matter what a woman is wearing. Period. Theres nobody else to blame. Is that why we need modesty? So rapists don't get all worked up and provoked?
> 
> I cant appreciate a hot girl with a nice rack walking by because some animal cant control himself? Screw that.


When you look at a lady with that lust, you lost respect for your sister and mother right there. Good for you. I won't do that. Sorry.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> I am serious. Human are a part of animals. Laws and teachings makes this mammals group better.
> 
> Are human classified as animals?
> *Humans* (**** sapiens) are the only extant members of the subtribe Hominina. Together with chimpanzees, gorillas, and orangutans, they are part of the family Hominidae (the great apes, or hominids). https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human


I dont care if we are King Kong, Godzilla, planet of the apes... Don't blame a victim of an attack.

If a woman is taught by her mom to fight, maybe she did but it wasnt enough. Maybe she was coming from tennis practice and wearing a skirt. Whose fault is it now? Is there a rape scale we can measure?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> When kids see a MAN in their father and a WOMAN in their mother, that's enough for them. My parents have never spanked me. But I have so much respect for them that I consider myself their property. They own me and I am proud of that. Now my mother will wake me up for morning prayers from 7000 miles away. And she will kick my 30 year old butt from 7000 miles away if I don't wake up tomorrow on time. That's called parenting. Good night.
> 
> 
> When you look at a lady with that lust, you lost respect for your sister and mother right there. Good for you. I won't do that. Sorry.


You do you man


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> I am serious. Human are a part of animals. Laws and teachings makes this mammals group better.
> 
> Are human classified as animals?
> *Humans* (**** sapiens) are the only extant members of the subtribe Hominina. Together with chimpanzees, gorillas, and orangutans, they are part of the family Hominidae (the great apes, or hominids). https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human


Dude wait when liberals will make a law that humans can marry cats and dogs. We are going there. We are done with homosexuality. Next is making incest legal. And after that, marriage of a human and a dog will be realized. In the next few decades, humans will become worse than animals. Mark my word. Anyways, I am going to sleep now. Talk tomorrow.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Dude wait when liberals will make a law that humans can marry cats and dogs. We are going there. We are done with homosexuality. Next is making incest legal. And after that, marriage of a human and a dog will be realized. In the next few decades, humans will become worse than animals. Mark my word. Anyways, I am going to sleep now. Talk tomorrow.


We've always been animals and as far as animals go we're the worst. By far.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Dude wait when liberals will make a law that humans can marry cats and dogs. We are going there. We are done with homosexuality. Next is making incest legal. And after that, marriage of a human and a dog will be realized. In the next few decades, humans will become worse than animals. Mark my word. Anyways, I am going to sleep now. Talk tomorrow.


I know right because a woman wearing a skirt is the same as human marrying a cat.

&#129318;‍♀

Scary to think people have this mentality.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I dont care if we are King Kong, Godzilla, planet of the apes... Don't blame a victim of an attack.
> 
> If a woman is taught by her mom to fight, maybe she did but it wasnt enough. Maybe she was coming from tennis practice and wearing a skirt. Whose fault is it now? Is there a rape scale we can measure?


You just don't get it how a rapist got his chance to rape a woman. You just keep pointing out the dress she is wearing. Even if a very attractive girl wearing nothing and walking in a mall, no single man will go rape her. That is her triggering to man didn't work out.
Remember, no rape happens in broad day light around people. There is no single case on this. Rape case usually happens in the situation when no one around, darkness, getting too close in physical distance to a man for more than 10 minutes. Get it now? Woman whatever she is wearing had plenty of chances and times to get away from that guy. As I mentioned before, I am not 100% blaming on victim for her every day wearing habbits. I am saying that her stupidity of choices in wrong place wrong time is to blame in some part.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I know right because a woman wearing a skirt is the same as human marrying a cat.
> 
> &#129318;‍♀
> 
> Scary to think people have this mentality.


See, I believe in keeping the commandments sent by God. I believe in God and try as much as possible to follow his commandments and his scriptures. Are you an atheist? I hope you are, then you are fine. Else I could quote you from Hindu Vedas regarding modesty and dress code.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> You just don't get it how a rapist got his chance to rape a woman. You just keep pointing out the dress she is wearing. Even if a very attractive girl wearing nothing and walking in a mall, no single man will go rape her. That is her triggering to man didn't work out.
> Remember, no rape happens in broad day light around people. There is no single case on this. Rape case usually happens in the situation when no one around, darkness, getting too close in physical distance to a man for more than 10 minutes. Get it now? Woman whatever she is wearing had plenty of chances and times to get away from that guy.


Are you serious? I dont know? I have lived the life of an american college girl, partying, going shopping, working etc.

You are the one who doesn't understand.

I've been harrassed one way or another at EVERY job I've worked, wearing a uniform and dressy clothes. You know back when this was a hidden secret and no one wanted to talk about it.

I can also promise you that Rape can happen in Jean's, while a roommate is sleeping, being drugged on the sly. Tell me are they now 10% to blame? Maybe 8%?



Virginia is for lovers said:


> See, I believe in keeping the commandments sent by God. I believe in God and try as much as possible to follow his commandments and his scriptures. Are you an atheist? I hope you are, then you are fine. Else I could quote you from Hindu Vedas regarding modesty and dress code.


I'm neither hindu or atheist. There is another section for that


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I've been harrassed one way or another at EVERY job I've worked, wearing a uniform and dressy clothes. You know back when this was a hidden secret and no one wanted to talk about it.
> 
> I can also promise you that Rape can happen in Jean's, while a roommate is sleeping, being drugged on the sly. Tell me are they now 10% to blame? Maybe 8%?


I've been harrassed one way or another at EVERY job I've worked, wearing a uniform and dressy clothes. You know back when this was a hidden secret and no one wanted to talk about it. ... It is not your fault. You are not to be blamed. They did take an advantages of your kindness. They are to be blamed. You were not at wrong place wrong time.

Rape can happen in Jean's, while a roommate is sleeping, being drugged on the sly. .... True. They are not to be blamed. ... not even 0%. Beauty of victims is innocent. And not to blame.


----------



## Leo. (Dec 27, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Hes from New York.
> 
> You do realize immigrants bring their beliefs regarding assualt and blame with them when they come to America. In general, First generation Americans, born to immigrants find themselves in a tough situation. Often they're stuck in 2 worlds. Parents expecting them to act with values of their old country, while trying to fit in as an american.
> 
> ...


Yeah well then aspects of Indian culture need to be updated because that's not acceptable. Of course rape is bad and the criminal will always fully be the guilty one. Precisely why I called you out in the first place, where you deleted the part of India on the op. It sounded more like a thread for someone like you or a background like yours. Many western women will sympathize and empathize with your story but I believe their background is just not comparable to what women like you or from a patriarchal cultural background. Western white women for the most part don't really know what it's like to be in your position.

Maybe the thread should include constructive criticism about culture. It seems the only culture you can openly criticize is western culture. Don't some Indian and Islamic cultures have serious patriarchal societies, with some nations having laws which basically make women property. Did you know Iran hangs homosexuals? It's a fact. Capital punishment, yup. Trump bombed the poor peaceful guy from the peaceful Iran. Iran good! Orange man bad!

Why are other cultures immune to criticism? Maybe this thread should address that elephant nobody wants to see. That men and women who come from these backgrounds and make America their nation will struggle with matters like these because there are strong cultural differences. Only a person from those backgrounds can understand what it's like to live simultaneously under two different cultures. It's not always easy. And just like that, these cultures are not immune to criticism. If one criticizes then then one is a racist.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

So I was just on the FBI BAU website. The cases I was reading there are far too disturbing to post links here.

Rape is defined as a crime by individuals who are seeking power, control, violence, and/or domination _instead of sex. _

Rape is a crime of opportunity. Wardrobe is hardly a factor. I hardly think these two rape victims "asked for it."


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> I've been harrassed one way or another at EVERY job I've worked, wearing a uniform and dressy clothes. You know back when this was a hidden secret and no one wanted to talk about it. ... It is not your fault. You are not to be blamed. They did take an advantages of your kindness. They are to be blamed. You were not in wrong place wrong time.
> 
> Rape can happen in Jean's, while a roommate is sleeping, being drugged on the sly. .... True. They are not to be blamed. ... not even 0%. Beauty of victims is innocent. And not to blame.


Okay but see there are people here who said being drugged is partially the victims fault. That's the problem with putting part of the blame on the victim. You are now becoming the judge and jury against them.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> So I was just on the FBI BAU website. The cases I was reading there are far too disturbing to post links here.
> 
> Rape is defined as a crime by individuals who are seeking power, control, violence, and/or domination _instead of sex. _
> 
> ...


How can I "Like" this .. but, still ...
There should be a broken heart thingy down there .. ya know?


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Are you serious? I dont know? I have lived the life of an american college girl, partying, going shopping, working etc.
> 
> You are the one who doesn't understand shit.
> 
> ...


If you had faith in God and any scripture, you wouldn't preach skirts for women. Every faith preaches modesty for men and women.
I just don't understand why people specially women like to show skin? What purpose does it serve except providing an opportunity for men to lust after them? What purpose? I don't get it. What is the pruprose to show off legs? What is the purpose to show off cleavage? What is really the purpose???
You see women showing skin everywhere, in ads, on TV, in movies. I mean it is insane. And I am not even talking about the curse called porn. I mean how can that filth be even legal, is beyond me.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> How can I "Like" this .. but, still ...
> There should be a broken heart thingy down there .. ya know?


Don't like. :smiles: It's not meant to be a good thing. It's a reminder of the broad spectrum of victims of rape.

That precious little angel was named Samantha Runnion. She did not survive, because some dude thought she was hot. Power and control.

Messed up world....SMH..


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> being drugged is partially the victims fault. That's the problem with putting part of the blame on the victim.


A girl at party could use drug for her fun. It is alright. But she already knew that something bad could happen to her ( getting raped or arrested ) . What if she was arrested? Is it police's fault to targeting a party? She got to be smart. She should have asked her friends to stay around her every second. If she did this to protect herself, she didn't deserve to be blamed even if she got raped. If she didn't care in first place and played with drunk guys and went into a room with a guy she thought he is cute and got raped, she was partially to be blamed. That guy is also really a bad guy. Why? He planned it out ahead to rape a girl while she is on drug. It is not as same as revealing body trigger to a man who didn't plan this to happen.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

You have so much wrong I really dont know where to start &#129318;‍♀. It seems you have certain points to bring up (having nothing to do with what's actually written) and using me as the opposition to reach it. Nice try.


Leo. said:


> Precisely why I called you out in the first place, where you deleted the part of India on the op


I didnt delete anything. You know after 2 hours the post locks and you initially responded well after 2 hours of this thread going live. If it was edited after 2 hours it wasnt me.

I did add some verbaige in the beginning to try and align with the title and poll.


Leo. said:


> It seems the only culture you can openly criticize is western culture.


Not at all. You do see the biggest opposition are immigrants. There is 1 American born person I debated with but thats okay.

Seriously you have some agenda here.


Leo. said:


> Why are other cultures immune to criticism?


Absolutely not. Are you okay. Did I say they were immune? -o:


Leo. said:


> If one criticizes then then one is a racist.


Ding ding ding. This may be at the core of your comment and you in general. Racism.

Have a good night And think twice before posting garbage.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Don't like. :smiles: It's not meant to be a good thing. It's a reminder of the broad spectrum of victims of rape.
> 
> That precious little angel was named Samantha Runnion. She did not survive, because some dude thought she was hot. Power and control.
> 
> Messed up world....SMH..


Poor Girl. That rapist really did deserve to death. Not in humane way.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> Poor Girl. That rapist really did deserve to death. Not in humane way.


https://www.latimes.com/local/lanow...-samantha-runnions-killer-20140630-story.html


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> If you had faith in God and any scripture, you wouldn't preach skirts for women. Every faith preaches modesty for men and women.
> I just don't understand why people specially women like to show skin? What purpose does it serve except providing an opportunity for men to lust after them? What purpose? I don't get it. What is the pruprose to show off legs? What is the purpose to show off cleavage? What is really the purpose???
> You see women showing skin everywhere, in ads, on TV, in movies. I mean it is insane. And I am not even talking about the curse called porn. I mean how can that filth be even legal, is beyond me.


It's hot. I'm not walking out in sweats. I guess you've appointed me an atheist. I'll pray to god for forgiveness tonight.

Reading what you wrote sounds insane to me so we're on the same boat.



Wildgoose said:


> A girl at party could use drug for her fun. It is alright. But she already knew that something bad could happen to her ( getting raped or arrested ) . What if she was arrested? Is it police's fault to targeting a party? She got to be smart. She should have asked her friends to stay around her every second. If she did this to protect herself, she didn't deserve to be blamed even if she got raped. If she didn't care in first place and played with drunk guys and went into a room with a guy she thought he is cute and got raped, she was partially to be blamed. That guy is also really a bad guy. Why? He planned it out ahead to rape a girl while she is on drug. It is not as same as revealing body trigger to a man who didn't plan this to happen.


Date rape drug. Slipped in her drink. She takes a few sips and lights out.


----------



## Leo. (Dec 27, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> You have so much wrong I really dont know where to start &#129318;‍♀. It seems you have certain points to bring up (having nothing to do with what's actually written) and using me as the opposition to reach it. Nice try.
> 
> I didnt delete anything. You know after 2 hours the post locks and you initially responded well after 2 hours of this thread going live. If it was edited after 2 hours it wasnt me.
> 
> ...


Hahaha I'm sorry you can't handle the truth. I am so not a racist. You don't even know me, princess.

Goodnight to you too.









































Virginia is for lovers said:


> If you had faith in God and any scripture, you wouldn't preach skirts for women. Every faith preaches modesty for men and women.
> I just don't understand why people specially women like to show skin? What purpose does it serve except providing an opportunity for men to lust after them? What purpose? I don't get it. What is the pruprose to show off legs? What is the purpose to show off cleavage? What is really the purpose???
> You see women showing skin everywhere, in ads, on TV, in movies. I mean it is insane. And I am not even talking about the curse called porn. I mean how can that filth be even legal, is beyond me.


Only a few can see. Count yourself blessed.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Leo. said:


> Hahaha I'm sorry you can't handle the truth. I am so not a racist. You don't even know me, princess.
> 
> Goodnight to you too.
> View attachment 404447
> ...


Again agenda &#128129;‍♀. Called it &#128587;‍♀.

I am a princess. Appreciate the shout out &#128129;‍♀


----------



## Leo. (Dec 27, 2015)

You’re welcome! You’re most definitely an American. I know those facts hurt, sorry!


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Dude wait when liberals will make a law that humans can marry cats and dogs. We are going there. We are done with homosexuality. Next is making incest legal. And after that, marriage of a human and a dog will be realized. In the next few decades, humans will become worse than animals. Mark my word. Anyways, I am going to sleep now. Talk tomorrow.


Liberal people don't want that. I am far left and don't want that nor do I know anyone who wants that. You are right that social change is coming but it will take the form of a deemphasis on ethnicity, gender, and other forms of identity. It won't be a slippery slope, but a slow and halting ascent towards egalitarianism.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Leo. said:


> You're welcome! You're most definitely an American. I know those facts hurt, sorry!


The only thing that hurts is victim blaming.

But I think you're looking for validation. Okay here....

You did good&#128515;&#128077;, nice posts&#128076;. Participation trophy for you &#127942;.

Now have a good night.


----------



## Leo. (Dec 27, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> The only thing that hurts is victim blaming.
> 
> But I think you're looking for validation. Okay here....
> 
> ...


I'm trying to post elsewhere. Don't quote me now!


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Women who don't observe modesty and who show off skin, are only lusted after. They don't make men fall in love with them. And it is not just modesty in clothing, modesty in speech and behavior is also equally important. Modesty is beauty.
And this holds true for men as well.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Women who don't observe modesty and who show off skin, are only lusted after. They don't make men fall in love with them. And it is not just modesty in clothing, modesty in speech and behavior is also equally important. Modesty is beauty.
> And this holds true for men as well.
> 
> View attachment 404588


We are all different. Finding someone that fits into that tiny box of "perfect" (in your opinion) is unrealistic. I forsee control and arguments anytime a new factor is introduced.

Let's not forget women also have decision making ability. She can choose not to date a complete hornball or a complete prude. If someone is going to be hatefull towards her because of her clothes then she doesn't need to be around them.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Do you feel Pax/Drivers who dress in revealing clothes are the reason for an assult? They only have themselves to blame?


Does a woman in revealing clothes deserve to be hit on by a creepy cable guy?
Damn right she does. 
And she will.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> We are all different. Finding someone that fits into that tiny box of "perfect" (in your opinion) is unrealistic. I forsee control and arguments anytime a new factor is introduced.
> 
> Let's not forget women also have decision making ability. She can choose not to date a complete hornball or a complete prude. If someone is going to be hatefull towards her because of her clothes then she doesn't need to be around them.


I respect your opinion. You and me are different. Difference is a good thing. Else things will get boring. You reminded me of a Hindi poem

Chaman mein Iḳhtilāt-e-rañg-o-bū se baat bantī hai

ham hī ham haiñ to kyā ham haiñ tum hī tum ho to kyā tum ho

Dufference in color and fragrance is what makes a garden of flowers.
What are you if all is you, what am I if all is me

Please no claps people, please, please!!! &#128513;


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Please no claps people, please, please!!! &#128513;


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The victim blaming thing is just wrong.

When I was in the army...

I knew this guy who got wayyy!!!!!!! Too drunk one night.


The Berlin police found him in an alley passed out covered in his own vomit after having been raped 7 times. (By 7 different men). {security camera}

He had gotten roofied and gang raped and robbed.


You really think the gay pride shirt or short shorts he was wearing when walked off base make him deserve to be drugged and gang raped in a dirty alley?


Flipping the gender shouldn’t change your perspective on these situations, but it does. Mostly because humans are flawed creatures.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The victim blaming thing is just wrong.
> 
> When I was in the army...
> 
> ...


Deserved, no.
But nothing good ever happened to a man in short shorts.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

doyousensehumor said:


> This is the sickest thing I have read on this thread. You are deplorable.
> 
> What you got wrong is the basics of freedom and property rights, and expression.


As a mom of a 19 year old girl I thought her to dress appropriately while outside. Dress sexy with class. No short jeans that I can see your asscheeks, wear shirts , no bra only. Sorry I am old fashion . I do think that clothes is what important and people will judge you .
As a mom I see girls my daughter age and older dress really skimpy and like *****s. Make


mch said:


> We've always been animals and as far as animals go we're the worst. By far.


animals are way better than humans.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

The queen &#128120; said:


> animals are way better than humans.


especially reindeer


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

⚠⚠⚠⚠⚠Attention Parents⚠⚠⚠⚠⚠

I left the house in pants and a turtle neck. The moment I drove a few miles away ....

I was in a tank top and skirt. Oh and EVERY girl i knew did it. 💣💥🤯


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> animals are way better than humans.


You are right about that. They kill just for enough foods. They don't kill others unnecessarily when Humans do.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Cableguynoe said:


> Does a woman in revealing clothes deserve to be hit on by a creepy cable guy?
> Damn right she does.
> And she will.


As a woman if I see a cute girl wearing releaving clothes I will want to hit that as well. Do I act upon it? No

men are hunter. Some girls like to hunt men as well. I have seen girls in bars be aggressive as well. It goes both ways. Rape is not ok. Make love y'all. Sex is wonderful when it's wanted by both parties.



The queen &#128120; said:


> As a woman if I see a cute girl wearing releaving clothes I will want to hit that as well. Do I act upon it? No
> 
> men are hunter. Some girls like to hunt men as well. I have seen girls in bars be aggressive as well. It goes both ways. Rape is not ok. Make love y'all. Sex is wonderful when it's wanted by both parties.


According to some porn some girls love to be hit by the cable guy&#128514;


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

The queen &#128120; said:


> As a woman if I see a cute girl wearing releaving clothes I will want to hit that as well. Do I act upon it? No
> 
> men are hunter. Some girls like to hunt men as well. I have seen girls in bars be aggressive as well. It goes both ways. Rape is not ok. Make love y'all. Sex is wonderful when it's wanted by both parties.


i can tell you from decades of experience my chances of getting lucky are much greater with the ones showing a lot of skin.
I just play the odds.

so do most guys


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Cableguynoe said:


> i can tell you from decades of experience my chances of getting lucky are much greater with the ones showing a lot of skin.
> I just play the odds.
> 
> so do most guys


It's ok. So long she agreed and you both have some good fun.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

The queen &#128120; said:


> According to some porn some girls love to be hit by the cable guy&#128514;


Correction.
If you had been paying attention to the film, you would have realized that it's the cableguy getting hit on
:wink:


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Cableguynoe said:


> Correction.
> If you had been paying attention to the film, you would have realized the it's the cableguy getting hit on
> :wink:


Yeah you right.


----------



## ScooterBoi (Jul 3, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> I once heard *"Don't hang the meat in the window if it's not for sale"*


Pig


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

so BASICALly.....

the next time a crunchy biaaaatch.... gets rapppeeed! ... we can just say, 

"NAW you shouldn't have been dressed like a WHO'3R!"

that'll go well.

AND, 

and..

*AND!*

it can apply to EVERYONE! (except Antifa!)


haHA!


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> ⚠⚠⚠⚠⚠Attention Parents⚠⚠⚠⚠⚠
> 
> I left the house in pants and a turtle neck. The moment I drove a few miles away ....
> 
> I was in a tank top and skirt. Oh and EVERY girl i knew did it. &#128163;&#128165;&#129327;


My Mom talks about doing that back in her day. I guess I'll need to do surprise drop ins just to say hi at school now and then. 

Yes, I'm a dick. Unfortunately my 8 year old is picking up the same habits.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> so BASICALly.....
> 
> the next time a crunchy biaaaatch.... gets rapppeeed! ... we can just say,
> 
> ...


You really want to have said that?


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> You really wanted to have said this?


One of the nice things about being a FOX is I don't have to take responsibility for just about ANyTHINg i say.

And BESIDeS, the sarcasm was HEAviLy intended and implied.

And also also besides,

antifa is a bunch of children minus the parents plus the super safe space double plus plus piggy Wiggies.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Do you feel Pax/Drivers who dress in revealing clothes are the reason for an assult? They only have themselves to blame?
> 
> You'd be surprised how often victims are blammed. Growing up I've learned if a indian woman was raped she better keep quiet or she will be considered used up and blammed for putting herself in that situation. This is the reality of the world we live in.


If I see a delicious looking piece of chocolate cake, do I shove it in my face and then blame the cake for being too delicious looking?

No. I blame myself for having no self control.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> You really want to have said that?


And ALSO ALSO!!!!

I don't think rape is cool, kids.

Don't rape people.

It's bad. And wrong. And the ****ty cat girls that sell their bodies for fun and prizes? WELL, (they)....... hate freebies, and competition



ABQuber said:


> If I see a delicious looking piece of chocolate cake, do I shove it in my face and then blame the cake for being too delicious looking?
> 
> No. I blame myself for having no self control.


i can relate. Cake is the devil.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> My Mom talks about doing that back in her day. I guess I'll need to do surprise drop ins just to say hi at school now and then. :smiles:
> 
> Yes, I'm a dick. Unfortunately my 8 year old is picking up the same habits.


I think with school you're kinda safe because anyone dressed too bad gets sent to the office.

One time I had a longer skirt and I took a chance and walked by my dad to my car. Big mistake he started yelling and going off on me. The skirt was past my knees. &#129318;‍♀. So I learned just leave like an eskimo &#129509;



Greenfox said:


> And ALSO ALSO!!!!
> 
> I don't think rape is cool, kids.
> 
> ...


You're confusing today &#128514;. But thanks for attempting to clarify.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I think with school you're kinda safe because anyone dressed too bad gets sent to the office.
> 
> One time I had a longer skirt and I took a chance and walked by my dad to my car. Big mistake he started yelling and going off on me. The skirt was past my knees. &#129318;‍♀. So I learned just leave like an eskimo &#129509;


I was thinking nun but eskimo works too.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

This reminds me of the people who merge on the freeway by getting on at 40 mph and disrupting everyone, then they hit the gas. They expect traffic to adjust to them, instead of them adjusting to traffic.

You do you. If they don’t like it, let em crash. It’s not biblical times.


----------



## Teri12 (Jul 20, 2016)

WNYuber said:


> I once heard *"Don't hang the meat in the window if it's not for sale"*


LOL. Touch the meat you think is for sale, but isn't, and go down..... That's the way the world works now.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Teri12 said:


> LOL. Touch the meat you think is for sale, but isn't, and go down..... That's the way the world works now.


Don't go touching someone elses pie no matter how tasty it looks unless you have permission. Just because you think you could get some doesn't give you the right to it. For you all you know that pie was promised to someone else.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://nypost.com/2020/01/31/cyclist-sets-off-firestorm-with-crude-comment-on-reporters-outfit/


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Damn this thread is still going


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Gtown Driver said:


> Damn this thread is still going


People unloaded a lot of feelings here. We are still sorting through the delivery. &#128230;


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

waldowainthrop said:


> People unloaded a lot of feelings here. We are still sorting through the delivery. &#128230;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

These threads are like a roller coaster of emotions. Always feeling strong and ready to take on the world when initiated, at some point feel defeated, but in the end happy it was made.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> These threads are like a roller coaster of emotions. Always feeling strong and ready to take on the world when initiated, at some point feel defeated, but in the end happy it was made.


I don't think any minds were changed much but I know which view was dominant and which view won the debate.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> These threads are like a roller coaster of emotions. Always feeling strong and ready to take on the world when initiated, at some point feel defeated, but in the end happy it was made.
> View attachment 409897


Sounds like marriage


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

ABQuber said:


> This reminds me of the people who merge on the freeway by getting on at 40 mph and disrupting everyone, then they hit the gas. They expect traffic to adjust to them, instead of them adjusting to traffic.
> 
> You do you. If they don't like it, let em crash. It's not biblical times.


Yes ! ✊


----------



## exotik (Dec 29, 2019)

ABQuber said:


> This reminds me of the people who merge on the freeway by getting on at 40 mph and disrupting everyone, then they hit the gas. They expect traffic to adjust to them, instead of them adjusting to traffic.
> 
> You do you. If they don't like it, let em crash. It's not biblical times.


Remember that when you meet my Holy Savior that you did not want His Word


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

I am a female and I feel if a woman dresses in revealing clothing she is asking for it.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

LAbDog65 said:


> revealing clothing she is asking for it.


so, they should wear a sack? -o:


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SHalester said:


> so, they should wear a sack? -o:


She should wear a Burka.
We got a couple of CongressPersons who would agree. Maybe Bernie would agree ... he loves Russia, prolly is simpatico with ISIS too.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

LAbDog65 said:


> I am a female and I feel if a woman dresses in revealing clothing she is asking for it.


Let's hope no one in your family relies on you for help after a horrific incident.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Let's hope no one in your family relies on you for help after a horrific incident.


Maybe they will rely on her BEFORE the horrific incident to speak up to prevent it from happening in the first place.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

LAbDog65 said:


> I am a female and I feel if a woman dresses in revealing clothing she is asking for it.


I am so glad that I am teaching my 16 years old son to respect all women no matter what they wear and help any friend, teenagers girls and women if they are in trouble . I thought him to be respectful and make sure to help any woman if he see them in trouble . That is what a woman and a mother should teach their kids.
I hope your daughter if you have one will never be in that situation because she wore something that you think is inappropriate. 
Unless you and her are 300 pounds.
Yes I went there.



UberBastid said:


> Are you a biker babe?
> Tats?
> Knee high boots?


Nope. Neiman Marcus type of woman. Sexy but classy.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

No one deserves any type of assualt. Weight, gender, race, etc doesnt matter. Everyone deserves safety and love.


UberBastid said:


> Maybe they will rely on her BEFORE the horrific incident to speak up to prevent it from happening in the first place.


2 different things. Just because someone supports a victim doesnt mean they are anti self defense.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I am so glad that I am teaching my 16 years old son to respect all women no matter what they wear and help any friend, teenagers girls and women if they are in trouble .


I'm glad you are too ... and that's the way I was raised ...

BUT, as I matured and became an adult, I _learned_.
I learned that I am judged by the way I present myself. And that presentation is a package; it is a lot of things. It is the way I speak. The way I am groomed. The way I dress. The people I hang out with. 
And, I learned that I judge using the same standards.

Some people sniff, and turn up their nose and call that 'prejudice'. 
But, _those_ are the people who do it the most. 
Those are the folks that want to know where you went to college, what kind of car you drive, what your zip code is ...


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> I'm glad you are too ... and that's the way I was raised ...
> 
> BUT, as I matured and became an adult, I _learned_.
> I learned that I am judged by the way I present myself. And that presentation is a package; it is a lot of things. It is the way I speak. The way I am groomed. The way I dress. The people I hang out with.
> ...


I come from a very nice educated and smart family. I live in one of the best neighborhoods outside DC. We are a normal family. My kids dress well. Not over expensive. And yet I thought both of them to be polite, respect everyone and never argue. I thought them to defend these my and not to take crap from anyone. My kids are very well accomplished teenagers. I am not perfect and lose my control many times but I am proud on how I raised them. I always told them that they are leaders and not followers.

after all I did not raise sheeps.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

exotik said:


> Remember that when you meet my Holy Savior that you did not want His Word


He best know how to merge.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

ABQuber said:


> This reminds me of the people who merge on the freeway by getting on at 40 mph and disrupting everyone, then they hit the gas. They expect traffic to adjust to them, instead of them adjusting to traffic.
> 
> You do you. If they don't like it, let em crash. It's not biblical times.


I'm always saying to myself when I am trying to get on the highway and the jack wagon in front of me if going super slow, "You can't get on the highway unless you are going highway speeds!" Well apparently I often say this out loud. The other day I was behind a jack wagon going about 30 MPH up the on ramp to the Turnpike. My 15 year old sitting next to me says, "You can't get on the highway unless you are going Highway speeds!" I just laughed. At least he gets it.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> so, they should wear a sack? -o:


Curtains will do as well.


----------



## exotik (Dec 29, 2019)

LAbDog65 said:


> I am a female and I feel if a woman dresses in revealing clothing she is asking for it.


that's goes the same for any thief tho, some thief sees something on display and feels what is on display is asking to be stolen. So whether you drive a Honda or Benz a thief you are asking for it by being in his line of sight with what he wants

taking what DOES NOT BELONF TO YOU NO MATTER YOUR OPINION IS THEFT. The dictionary explains theft... somehow people's opinions keep blurring good from evil, right from wrong, don't act like y'all don't know?

Sometimes a person wants to something other than &#129300; what does a man not find attractive??? Men stare at women in sweats, dresses, jeans, skirts, shorts, business suits, bikinis, coats... should I post an article here these grown males gang raped a 3 yr old and cut her head off because she cried???? Meaning they did not need her head to do what they sickly desired... males will have sex with a dead body

Rape is always extreme... stop making it common and blurred choice of taking from someone because the sick &#129314;&#129326; minded person tormented with demons "heard from the demons a person deserves to be attacked"

what demon told you that any rape is ok? In preschool we learn to keep our body parts to ourselves... for the kids who thought well you said don't hit or kick but not.... whatever other part... keep Your parts to Yourselves... or share with Your spouse.... no licking no kicking no raping

Belongs


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Stereotypes exist because enough people saw the stigma behind them to make the mythos stick. Just sayin...

If you dress like a tramp and wander off drunk in public and take drinks from strangers while so drunk they need to hold you up, you'll wake up in a gutter or a strange bed, and OF COURSE, somehow it'll all be the fella's fault, am i right?

I grew up in big cities. Lived in Philly, hung out in Queens and Brooklyn, wandered through Harlem. Hung out in automotive shops, and then later worked in and managed them. Visited the French Quarter, Chicago, Cincinnati, Detriot.
I was NEVER a target. Because I never MADE myself one. 
When I worked in the shops, I dressed in jeans and flannels. They were comfy, and I could both move and fight in them. 
When I walked through the more dangerous streets, I dressed in jeans and flannels with hidden pockets to conceal my favorite flip blades.
When I went out clubbing I dressed nicely, but conservatively, and never traveled alone.
Because I liked NOT being a victim, and I was TAUGHT HOW NOT TO BE a victim, and then proceeded to enjoy living enough to embrace the teachings.

I could not tell you how many times, being hyper vigilant as I am, I grabbed a drink out of another girl's hand to keep her from getting drugged. Or threw another moron into my lyft/uber/taxi with me and paid their way home to keep them from going home with someone that I'd observed doing something underhanded at the bar. I was not these girl's friends. Just a damn RESPONSIBLE ADULT.
Men are, indeed, just as susceptible to this behavior. 
Most of these people were: 
unprepared by families who 'wanted to protect them'
trust fund babies who thought that they knew EVERYTHING
snowflakes who believed that 'I didn't do anything wrong, so I'm safe because they don't have a reason to do anything to me
insert other reason for naive people to believe that everyone around them is inherently good in nature

YOU alone are responsible for YOUR behavior. And if you do stupid things, and lack vigilance, then there are consequences that are paid. 

Life is gritty, cruel, and real. There is no fairytale endings. There is no sunshine, rainbows and flowers down the emerald green lane. I understand the want to protect your little ones from it. But, in reality, you're doing them a disservice but not preparing them for what they will see. 

These things I say, are not from someone's protected paperwork and surveys and outdated surveys. They are my reality. My experiences. Things that I have seen with my own eyes and stories of those that I have had to assist. They are not emotion driven. Just stated as my observed fact. Take that with whatever grain of salt you want. But your's is only one side. And the other side is pretty damn dark.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

merryon2nd said:


> If you dress like a tramp and wander off drunk in public and take drinks from strangers while so drunk they need to hold you up, you'll wake up in a gutter or a strange bed, and OF COURSE, somehow it'll all be the fella's fault, am i right?


This is where you and I (and a lot of people) disagree. It _is_ the fault of the person who commits sexual assault. I'm sorry if I missed it, but I would be slightly less distressed at your perspective if you came outright and said "I blame victims".


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

merryon2nd said:


> Stereotypes exist because enough people saw the stigma behind them to make the mythos stick. Just sayin...
> 
> If you dress like a tramp and wander off drunk in public and take drinks from strangers while so drunk they need to hold you up, you'll wake up in a gutter or a strange bed, and OF COURSE, somehow it'll all be the fella's fault, am i right?
> 
> ...


Give me a percentage/guesstimate at how many people are as prepared as you are.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> This is where you and I (and a lot of people) disagree. It _is_ the fault of the person who commits sexual assault. I'm sorry if I missed it, but I would be slightly less distressed at your perspective if you came outright and said "I blame victims".


In actuality, NO party is completely without fault. Like in a car accident, even the person with the right away who is hit by the person that went through a stop sign without stopping has some fault in the accident.
I can say this, because it happened to me, on the 27th of last month.
Had the straight away, going south at 25 in a 25, saw the guy coming at me going about 10 over in a 25. I managed to slam on the brakes, and turn the wheels into the intersection, and the blight STILL hit me going about 25, and did about 8k worth of damage to the car, and plenty of damage to me.
But, even though he's definitely at fault, I know had I went at that intersection a bit more cautiously and a tad bit slower, I might have been able to stop before I hit the middle of that intersection and avoided that accident altogether. So I wasn't completely innocent either.



Mkang14 said:


> Give me a percentage/guesstimate at how many people are as prepared as you are.


Sad reality is that the percentage is pretty damn low. Because most people now would rather stick their head under a rock than realize that not everyone is as innocent as they are. And no one in charge of raising them wants to teach them any different.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

@merryon2nd Your definition of "fault" is like my definition of "involvement".

Whether you like the sound or implication of my framing of it, your view is undoubtedly a victim-blaming perspective. And one of the problems with this perspective is that (whether this is what you do or not) this is what some people use to discredit victims, lessen blame on perpetrators, or generally muddy the waters around responsibility and criminality. All of these have a huge negative impact on society, beyond just victims. And that is primarily why I disagree with the perspective "there is plenty of blame to go around". Whatever one's reason for believing that, there is way more that goes wrong with blaming victims than avoiding blaming victims.

I also don't think my perspective is incompatible with advising people to protect themselves. That criticism is moot, and also has nothing to do with how people dress.



Mkang14 said:


> Give me a percentage/guesstimate at how many people are as prepared as you are.


Nearly zero, if I'm also allowed to guess.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

merryon2nd said:


> Sad reality is that the percentage is pretty damn low. Because most people now would rather stick their head under a rock than realize that not everyone is as innocent as they are. And no one in charge of raising them wants to teach them any different.


So knowing that almost no one fits this perfect criteria you still have this belief:

*"And if you do stupid things, and lack vigilance, then there are consequences that are paid. "*

Almost everyone must pay the price for an animal unable to control his/her impulses. Innocent people who didn't hurt anyone.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> So knowing that almost no one fits this perfect criteria you still have this belief:
> 
> *"And if you do stupid things, and lack vigilance, then there are consequences that are paid. "*
> 
> Almost everyone must pay the price for an animal unable to control his/her impulses.


First off, don't insult animals. 
Some people are worse than animals.

Secondly, I can say that e. 
After almost getting drugged three different times, her behavior did not change. There was no lesson learned. And I lost all sympathy. For all I know, she eventually ended up de
yes, I will stand behind what I've said. My reasons are my own. 
It's OKAY to mess up the first couple of times. If you take the experience, and learn from it. I've messed up before. But I will NEVER consider myself a victim, because I learned from my screw up, and never did that thing again. Survival is adaptability.

There was one girl. Three weeks in a row. Went to the SAME CLUB. In the SAME CLOTHES. ALONE ALL THREE TIMES. And each time she ended up in trouble with a member of the opposite sex. It probably happened afterwards, but I stopped going to that club out of personal annoyance. 
For all I know she probably ended up dead eventually. But you can only hold someone's hand so many times.There was no lesson learned. Even with someone explaining why something is bad.


----------



## exotik (Dec 29, 2019)

merryon2nd said:


> Stereotypes exist because enough people saw the stigma behind them to make the mythos stick. Just sayin...
> 
> If you dress like a tramp and wander off drunk in public and take drinks from strangers while so drunk they need to hold you up, you'll wake up in a gutter or a strange bed, and OF COURSE, somehow it'll all be the fella's fault, am i right?
> 
> ...


ONLY THIEVES AND COWARDS BLAME THE OPPORTUNITIES AND THE VICTIMS FOR THEIR UNCONTROLLABLE DESIRE TO STEAL WHAT DOES NOT BELONG TO THEM AND TAKE ADVANTAGE OF ANOTHER PERSON...PERIOD.

I am not a thief so WHEN THE OPPORTUNITY presents itself to snatch or harm another I do not feel compelled to do so...I don't welcome the counsel of demons.



merryon2nd said:


> First off, don't insult animals.
> Some people are worse than animals.
> 
> Secondly, I can say that e.
> ...


IRRELEVANT!!! Every single human has problems or we wouldn't need a Savior. The difference is I asked help and I delivered from the things I do wrong, not keep blaming others. Blame game doesn't work for children, definitely not working for adults. Sympathy for fellow human beings is great and a requirement, but first you need to understand RIGHT from WRONG. There is no justification for anyone to STEAL. If you find something valuable like money on the ground that did not just fall from the person's possession, this THING, such as cash has no owner...it is currency (flowing) However a human is not a thing. If you find a person on the ground unaware of his or her situation that is not an invitation to rape and the mere fact people are turned on or a man gets hard because he see person who he or she has a place he thinks he can enter is just PERVERSION, SICK, and those demons are dragging you to hell. Rape is a level of tolerance where the line gets pushed back so far morally that eventually rapist rape all ages if provided the opportunity, that is how opportunist and thieves think



Mkang14 said:


> Do you feel Pax/Drivers who dress in revealing clothes are the reason for an assult? They only have themselves to blame?
> 
> You'd be surprised how often victims are blammed. Growing up I've learned if a indian woman was raped she better keep quiet or she will be considered used up and blammed for putting herself in that situation. This is the reality of the world we live in.


WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU THO???? Why did you listen to the demons who torment you to post this never ending thread about rape? Your desire for perversion and mischief amongst others will keep you from the One True Holy God Who saves! You need to ask the Most High Holy God not your deities you worship, for help. Your life depends on it here and eternally. Obviously the level of mental anguish, stress, depression, sadness, fear etc won't go away on its own. Call out to God for help


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

exotik said:


> ONLY THIEVES AND COWARDS BLAME THE OPPORTUNITIES AND THE VICTIMS FOR THEIR UNCONTROLLABLE DESIRE TO STEAL WHAT DOES NOT BELONG TO THEM AND TAKE ADVANTAGE OF ANOTHER PERSON...PERIOD.
> 
> I am not a thief so WHEN THE OPPORTUNITY presents itself to snatch or harm another I do not feel compelled to do so...I don't welcome the counsel of demons.
> 
> ...


Demons?? Right now you're behaving as though you're the most high... or rather, mostly _high_. -o:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

exotik said:


> WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU THO???? Why did you listen to the demons who torment you to post this never ending thread about rape? Your desire for perversion and mischief amongst others will keep you from the One True Holy God Who saves! You need to ask the Most High Holy God not your deities you worship, for help. Your life depends on it here and eternally. Obviously the level of mental anguish, stress, depression, sadness, fear etc won't go away on its own. Call out to God for help


Thanks for your concerns. But i am not tormented. But i do like to raise real topics and start a discussion. Its interesting and sometimes shocking to read others viewpoints.

Who knows maybe it gets someone thinking and reassessing how they handle tough situations. There is no shame in talking about this. There is shame in telling people to stop.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

exotik said:


> ONLY THIEVES AND COWARDS BLAME THE OPPORTUNITIES AND THE VICTIMS FOR THEIR UNCONTROLLABLE DESIRE TO STEAL WHAT DOES NOT BELONG TO THEM AND TAKE ADVANTAGE OF ANOTHER PERSON...PERIOD.
> I am not a thief so WHEN THE OPPORTUNITY presents itself to snatch or harm another I do not feel compelled to do so...I don't welcome the counsel of demons.
> 
> IRRELEVANT!!! Every single human has problems or we wouldn't need a Savior. The difference is I asked help and I delivered from the things I do wrong, not keep blaming others. Blame game doesn't work for children, definitely not working for adults. Sympathy for fellow human beings is great and a requirement, but first you need to understand RIGHT from WRONG. There is no justification for anyone to STEAL. If you find something valuable like money on the ground that did not just fall from the person's possession, this THING, such as cash has no owner...it is currency (flowing) However a human is not a thing. If you find a person on the ground unaware of his or her situation that is not an invitation to rape and the mere fact people are turned on or a man gets hard because he see person who he or she has a place he thinks he can enter is just PERVERSION, SICK, and those demons are dragging you to hell. Rape is a level of tolerance where the line gets pushed back so far morally that eventually rapist rape all ages if provided the opportunity, that is how opportunist and thieves think
> ...


All due respect, I think Mkang is just fine. And is justified bringing up the topic. Its a serious topic that should, at one point or another be discussed. It's a legitimate problem not just here but in EVERY country. In fact, the only one who's acting like they need help here is YOU. You're acting just a bit psycho over there, and we're a little concerned.
After all, as I'm entitled to my opinion, so is Mkang to her's. And seeing as there's this whole freedom of speech thing, we're both justified in debating our opinions. I respect her for having one. And she allows me to state mine. And whether she knows it or not, she does have my respect. At least she's prodding for explanations as to why I feel the way I do, as opposed to telling me I need an exorcism like you.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

if I’m with my brand new Apple computer and my brand new iPhone and my brand new iPad and my brand new drone in a park at midnight, and I get robbed...

Is it my fault? No.
Was I smart? No.


Bye.


----------



## exotik (Dec 29, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Demons?? Right now you're behaving as though you're the most high... or rather, mostly _high_. -o:


People will do anything for likes these days, even a laugh...but those demons that torment you are!!! Do you see most animals living in constant stress, depression, sadness, loneliness, sickness, pain, confusion, etc? Humans you will the rich and the poor with all these symptoms because demons are allowed in their lives by them. I do not allow demons in my life no invite them with living in sin. I sin..I repent and ask for help to not do that or better discern Holy Spirit telling me that I should not do that because the enemy is looking to gain access in my life. So, all that darkness and stress...I want no part of it. That is not natural, but supernaturally dark



Chorch said:


> if I'm with my brand new Apple computer and my brand new iPhone and my brand new iPad and my brand new drone in a park at midnight, and I get robbed...
> 
> Is it my fault? No.
> Was I smart? No.
> ...


 That is a thing.... I thing left alone without an owner is lost without a way to return. A human by his or herself or whatever is the reason vulnerable should not be taken to harm, but maybe helped to a hospital. If you don't know the difference you definitely should not be driving people around


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

exotik said:


> People will do anything for likes these days, even a laugh...but those demons that torment you are!!! Do you see most animals living in constant stress, depression, sadness, loneliness, sickness, pain, confusion, etc? Humans you will the rich and the poor with all these symptoms because demons are allowed in their lives by them. I do not allow demons in my life no invite them with living in sin. I sin..I repent and ask for help to not do that or better discern Holy Spirit telling me that I should not do that because the enemy is looking to gain access in my life. So, all that darkness and stress...I want no part of it. That is not natural, but supernaturally dark


...Get over yourself bro. You're just like the rest of us. An animal that walks on your hind legs, speaks full sentences, and has hands that grip. Just like us, you have sins, and fears, and moments of stupid. 
Come down off that pretty little holier-than-thou horse of yours and mingle with the normal folk.
He who casts the first stone after-all. Hope you don't break that glass house you live in.


----------



## exotik (Dec 29, 2019)

merryon2nd said:


> All due respect, I think Mkang is just fine. And is justified bringing up the topic. Its a serious topic that should, at one point or another be discussed. It's a legitimate problem not just here but in EVERY country. In fact, the only one who's acting like they need help here is YOU. You're acting just a bit psycho over there, and we're a little concerned.
> After all, as I'm entitled to my opinion, so is Mkang to her's. And seeing as there's this whole freedom of speech thing, we're both justified in debating our opinions. I respect her for having one. And she allows me to state mine. And whether she knows it or not, she does have my respect. At least she's prodding for explanations as to why I feel the way I do, as opposed to telling me I need an exorcism like you.


I respect humans! I love humans! I will not accept it is your opinion to word a topic if someone is dressed in a way it appeals or gains the attention of another is this person soliciting trouble. No! Grow up! Be responsible! AND how are so many drivers not knowing the difference???? It is ABSOLUTELY AWESOME TO SEE HOW MANY KNOW THE DIFFERENCE between right and wrong! Bravo


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

exotik said:


> That is a thing.... I thing left alone without an owner is lost without a way to return. A human by his or herself or whatever is the reason vulnerable should not be taken to harm, but maybe helped to a hospital. If you don't know the difference you definitely should not be driving people around


It wasn't left alone. Someone came up to me and took my computer, phone, drone and ipad.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

exotik said:


> I do not allow demons in my life...


Then stop attacking others by behaving like one, and keep your sermons in your church.
People will sermonize about anything to get attention.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

exotik said:


> I respect humans! I love humans! I will not accept it is your opinion to word a topic if someone is dressed in a way it appeals or gains the attention of another is this person soliciting trouble. No! Grow up! Be responsible! AND how are so many drivers not knowing the difference???? It is ABSOLUTELY AWESOME TO SEE HOW MANY KNOW THE DIFFERENCE between right and wrong! Bravo


I see... So because YOU think that it is an undesirable subject, we all need to not talk about it, and have a serious discussion, about a serious topic, because you don't like it. Because it's too adult for you. Because it makes you feel conflicted. 
...Welcome to reality. It sucks. Its gritty. Its mean. And sometimes you have to face what you don't like and be an adult.
Not everyone has a flawless moral scope like you, dear pope.
This is more a discussion about whether such unscrupulous things could be avoided through taking other actions. Or if its just human nature that makes people act like mongrels from the street. Its covering some important and dark topics. And everyone is learning just a bit.


----------



## exotik (Dec 29, 2019)

merryon2nd said:


> ...Get over yourself bro. You're just like the rest of us. An animal that walks on your hind legs, speaks full sentences, and has hands that grip. Just like us, you have sins, and fears, and moments of stupid.
> Come down off that pretty little holier-than-thou horse of yours and mingle with the normal folk.
> He who casts the first stone after-all. Hope you don't break that glass house you live in.


You may have heard someone say a portion of a Scripture but since you don't know the meaning you're lost. I am supposed to cast down darkness, and I am not your bro...you are of the father, the father of lies and of his work you are doing. Well that father is going to hell which was not made for us, but for those on his side, against the Light of the World and His Word / Message, you are willingly buying a ticket to go to hell. You are feeling convicted so now you are bothered. Don't be bothered, get help from the Almighty. Humans are not animals, mammals, but not animals. We have spirit that is eternal! Where your eternal spirit spends is totally up to you. Any fears that surface in my life and sin I surrender to my Savior. I no longer want to be the Almighty's enemy and my life bears fruit for all to see. I even had a millionaire come up against me...people said get a lawyer. I have Yeshua and He is my Defender! No matter how hot they turn the heat up my God is right here with me and always saves. Even if you know how to use a gun, and even if you feel safer, it cannot handle all your cares and it can fail. Guns don't heal you, they don't free you from stress, depression, bills, headaches, cancer, breakups, divorces, nothing...it is just a fake god you place the wrong trust in!



Mash Ghasem said:


> Then stop attacking others by behaving like one, and keep your sermons in your church.
> People will sermonize about anything to get attention.


You feel attacked. Notice I don't feel attacked? Someone, maybe just 1 person was considering getting a gun...that person has now had the opportunity to read talk to God daily. We will all meet Yeshua, some will pass today, tomorrow, some much later. Then the ones who chose to reject Him, not only had to suffer their stress and sickness here, but not because they chose to reject the message of calling out to Him to know Him, they will spend eternity without anything good of God, and know only His Wrath.....wow why would anyone be so foolish to not just ask Him daily? Like I won't know you asked Him!!! You can call out to Him privately....win/win


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

exotik said:


> You feel attacked. Notice I don't feel attacked? Someone, maybe just 1 person was considering getting a gun...that person has now had the opportunity to read talk to God daily. We will all meet Yeshua, some will pass today, tomorrow, some much later. Then the ones who chose to reject Him, not only had to suffer their stress and sickness here, but not because they chose to reject the message of calling out to Him to know Him, they will spend eternity without anything good of God, and know only His Wrath.....wow why would anyone be so foolish to not just ask Him daily? Like I won't know you asked Him!!! You can call out to Him privately....win/win


Nope, I never said I am attacked nor have I (so far) even felt attacked -- I'm just sitting here watching you attack others in this thread and disrespect them, while blasting your personal opinions.

You have your religious beliefs, I have mine.
I keep mine to myself, and I suggest you do the same.

EDIT: shame on me for dragging this on, when I should have blocked and moved on. Blessed are those who block the disruptors.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

exotik said:


> You may have heard someone say a portion of a Scripture but since you don't know the meaning you're lost. I am supposed to cast down darkness, and I am not your bro...you are of the father, the father of lies and of his work you are doing. Well that father is going to hell which was not made for us, but for those on his side, against the Light of the World and His Word / Message, you are willingly buying a ticket to go to hell. You are feeling convicted so now you are bothered. Don't be bothered, get help from the Almighty. Humans are not animals, mammals, but not animals. We have spirit that is eternal! Where your eternal spirit spends is totally up to you. Any fears that surface in my life and sin I surrender to my Savior. I no longer want to be the Almighty's enemy and my life bears fruit for all to see. I even had a millionaire come up against me...people said get a lawyer. I have Yeshua and He is my Defender! No matter how hot they turn the heat up my God is right here with me and always saves. Even if you know how to use a gun, and even if you feel safer, it cannot handle all your cares and it can fail. Guns don't heal you, they don't free you from stress, depression, bills, headaches, cancer, breakups, divorces, nothing...it is just a fake god you place the wrong trust in!
> 
> You feel attacked. Notice I don't feel attacked? Someone, maybe just 1 person was considering getting a gun...that person has now had the opportunity to read talk to God daily. We will all meet Yeshua, some will pass today, tomorrow, some much later. Then the ones who chose to reject Him, not only had to suffer their stress and sickness here, but not because they chose to reject the message of calling out to Him to know Him, they will spend eternity without anything good of God, and know only His Wrath.....wow why would anyone be so foolish to not just ask Him daily? Like I won't know you asked Him!!! You can call out to Him privately....win/win


No. So what you're saying is that we have the freedom to say as we will, as long as it lines up with YOUR beliefs. And that everyone else is going to hell. lmao
I believe in God. That doesn't mean that I haven't had to face my fair share of trials. NO ONE is always there to hold your hand. And your God isn't everyone's God. They have that right to worship as and who they choose as you have the right to worship your's. Its not Sunday. I'm not in the mood to be preached to. Especially by someone not of the cloth. By doing so, you ARE attacking people's right to faith and prayer and free will. 
Keep casting those stones.


----------



## exotik (Dec 29, 2019)

Chorch said:


> It wasn't left alone. Someone came up to me and took my computer, phone, drone and ipad.


So we agree then taking from another person is wrong? People should not steal. People should not take what does not belong to them, been said this. Now if you find a thing with no way knowing how to return it, then maybe that can be your tennis ball now, or your pennies, quarters, dollars...but somethings we know requires another level of handling...like an abandoned car, at some point call the proper authorities like a tow truck or mind your business. If it your business....actually why are we discussing principles of right and wrong? How come so many drivers don't know what is attack and theft and what is not attack and theft? If you have to think of a way to justify it, then it is still wrong and sin. It appears no one here like things taken from them or attacking, so why was this thread ever a question? Nothing justifies assault.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I thought religious stuff was supposed to be kept to religious stuff threads.


----------



## exotik (Dec 29, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Nope, I never said I am attacked nor have I (so far) even felt attacked -- I'm just sitting here watching you attack others in this thread and disrespect them, while blasting your personal opinions.
> 
> You have your religious beliefs, I have mine.
> I keep mine to myself, and I suggest you do the same.
> ...


 This read should have never been created, but it was and should have ended at No you don't attack, or no someone's attire does not justify rape. I have not attacked anyone. I am only referring to the actions that are not going to help anyone if they chose those outcomes. You felt attacked, that somehow saying don't do what is wrong and ask God for help attacks you (not you I read but you seem really bothered) or attacks others. So if a patient says it hurts when I do this and the doctor says don't do that anymore that person feels offended...lol

I am not speaking religion tho. All you know is I know God is real, so real that if you start asking Him daily you will know too. I do not take suggestions from the darkness. The devil and his demons would love to keep all believers quiet. I know these are the end days and people are hostile about this because they don't want to be reminded about God. However, if I am bold for my King in person what makes you think I will not speak against darkness online. Internet gangsters don't scare me! Grew up in Cali, real criminals don't scare me! I fear only the Almighty God and I never want Him to take His Presence from me. And the mere fact you think (fact or quote you think I am disrupting) I am disrupting a conversation that people were becoming heavy on the side a person DESERVES TO BE RAPED BECAUSE.... that is so perverted and it is not from Holy Spirit, meaning you listen to demons


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

welikecamping said:


> I thought religious stuff was supposed to be kept to religious stuff threads.


His habit/frock was too revealing, he deserved my throwing a burka on him :roflmao:


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I’m so confused


----------



## exotik (Dec 29, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> I thought religious stuff was supposed to be kept to religious stuff threads.


thought.... you thought...lol j/k so the rape stuff is supposed to be kept in the rape threads? Why is this topic recurring anyway? I don't I have posted under my other name on this since 2015...like why is that such an interesting topic, and why are you wanting to protect rape threads?


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

OY. I shoulda never opened this thread. It has seriously run the gamut from ignorance to idiocy, and now it's crammed full of religious stuff.

sigh. I'm outta this one, and blocking zealots.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Only @exotik could possibly take a serious discussion and turn it into a warped, disjointed ramble about nothing apparently. lmao


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

exotik said:


> thought.... you thought...lol j/k so the rape stuff is supposed to be kept in the rape threads? Why is this topic recurring anyway? I don't I have posted under my other name on this since 2015...like why is that such an interesting topic, and why are you wanting to protect rape threads?


Why don't you just say what your other name is?

why pple have multiple accounts here or share accounts is beyond me.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

u can debate with the sane and reasonable but it's better to let the stubborn and stupid think they've won and stew in their own pit of ignorance.

@sellkatsell44: Is THIS guy what you've been warning us about all along?! You really could have given us a heads up. @[email protected]


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Sooooo... a priest and a rabbi get into a rideshare thread...
(someone, come up with a punchline!)


----------



## exotik (Dec 29, 2019)

merryon2nd said:


> No. So what you're saying is that we have the freedom to say as we will, as long as it lines up with YOUR beliefs. And that everyone else is going to hell. lmao
> I believe in God. That doesn't mean that I haven't had to face my fair share of trials. NO ONE is always there to hold your hand. And your God isn't everyone's God. They have that right to worship as and who they choose as you have the right to worship your's. Its not Sunday. I'm not in the mood to be preached to. Especially by someone not of the cloth. By doing so, you ARE attacking people's right to faith and prayer and free will.
> Keep casting those stones.


 Then you don't believe in God. Nothing you say matches His Holy Word. God is always there and everywhere. Your freedoms are not prevented by me. You mean what is freedom to you is for no one to speak back to you. You replied to me, now you cry it is an attack to click reply? I will agree the Holy God of Israel is not everyone's choice for their beliefs. He is everyone's Creator and He is Sovereign and will have the final say. You are upset that I say this, but you feel bothered and guilty that you deny Him and His Will. Well, if you CONTINUE in this manner He will deny you at your day to stand judgement. And people of cloth are not Saviors. There is but only One Savior. I do not ask for forgiveness to a man to forgive all my sins, but God Alone. Psalm 51. You said keep casting stones? All my sins are forgiven 1 John 1:5-10. You are not my brother and even if you were I have not judged you or your life. My stance is only on what is sin and wrong.... I don't need to know your day to day. You have told me you are not believing in my God. But even if you hadn't said you had your own your own beliefs... I can test everything according to Scripture and that's how i know false from truth.

1 John 4 Beloved, do not believe every spirit, but test the spirits to see whether they are from God, for many false prophets have gone out into the world. 2 By this you know the Spirit of God: every spirit that confesses that Jesus Christ has come in the flesh is from God, 3 and every spirit that does not confess Jesus is not from God. This is the spirit of the antichrist, which you heard was coming and now is in the world already. 4 Little children, you are from God and have overcome them, for he who is in you is greater than he who is in the world. 5 They are from the world; therefore they speak from the world, and the world listens to them. 6 We are from God. Whoever knows God listens to us; whoever is not from God does not listen to us. By this we know the Spirit of truth and the spirit of error.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

waldowainthrop said:


> Attention and assault are not necessarily correlated. I posted an academic paper that suggests that sexual harassment and negative attitudes about women may be correlated with dress, but that sexual assault is not correlated. There may even be a higher correlation between "modest" dress and assault since perpetrators are known to look for submissive victims. It hasn't been studied extensively, though.
> 
> This thread has gone on for quite a while but I haven't yet seen a serious argument (with evidence) that sexual assaulters are motivated by how their prospective victims dress.


This thread hasn't really been about a correlation, it's been about how if a woman is wearing revealing clothes and is assaulted, a correlation is then assumed and she is blamed.

There doesn't need to be any correlation for that. It's not about whether there ACTUALLY is one, it's about whether one is assumed.


----------



## exotik (Dec 29, 2019)

merryon2nd said:


> Only @exotik could possibly take a serious discussion and turn it into a warped, disjointed ramble about nothing apparently. lmao


You were arguing on almost every page of this thread. You argue. I have said how do this many grownups not know rape is taking from someone and we are not to steal? If you don't know that is wrong then Holy Spirit is most likely not in you, which Holy Spirit happens to be the mark of the seal of God for the Day of Redemption, very important. Holy Spirit will let you know before and while you are sinning if you continue and even afterwards until your heart has become so harden you do not hear Holy Spirt's voice. Then is usually when a person no longer knows rape is wrong.... You like to argue and try to attack people with names and insult their character. As you see I do not accept those and keep to the point why don't you know you are sinning and rape is wrong? Someone is out there raping people and you are certainly trying to come against the one who is saying don't live in sin, but ask God for help. How does telling the original person I said ask for help your problem???


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

exotik said:


> thought.... you thought...lol j/k so the rape stuff is supposed to be kept in the rape threads? Why is this topic recurring anyway? I don't I have posted under my other name on this since 2015...like why is that such an interesting topic, and why are you wanting to protect rape threads?


Yes because Rape and Uber drivers NEVER comes up in the same topic.-o:

I started this thread because of a past thread where a lady was assaulted by her uber driver and people were more concerned about commenting on the way that she looked and dressed and some using that as an excuse for her the assault.

Not everyone is scared of these topics. If anyone doesn't wish to join in the conversation, don't click. If this topic is not allowed then I'm sure this thread would have been closed a while back.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Parents of nowadays suck. Parents need to man up and spank the hell out of children.


You know that lowers IQ, right?

Well that explains a lot...


----------



## exotik (Dec 29, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> This thread hasn't really been about a correlation, it's been about how if a woman is wearing revealing clothes and is assaulted, a correlation is then assumed and she is blamed.
> 
> There doesn't need to be any correlation for that. It's not about whether there ACTUALLY is one, it's about whether one is assumed.


oh please! We know people are being victimized daily...it is not a theory...it is a fact. Even the victims can come under God's Wing and not be victims anymore Psalm 91


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> OY. I shoulda never opened this thread. It has seriously run the gamut from ignorance to idiocy, and now it's crammed full of religious stuff.
> 
> sigh. I'm outta this one, and blocking zealots.


You're right next time don't open it and leave a meaningless comment.


----------



## exotik (Dec 29, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Yes because Rape and Uber drivers NEVER comes up in the same topic.-o:
> 
> I started this thread because of a past thread where a lady was assaulted by her uber driver and people were more concerned about commenting on the way that she looked and dressed and some using that as an excuse for her the assault.
> 
> Not everyone is scared of these topics. If anyone doesn't wish to join in the conversation. Don't click. If this topic is not allowed then I'm sure this thread would have been closed a while back.


So you played devil's advocate and now you want to say there are many? Yes, you are in the crowd of stirring up mischief and doing the devil's work for him. But the Almighty can use even the darkest stuff and turn it into Good for His WIl. So if ever a person did not know here, now they know....you don't have to live with demons tormenting you! You don't have to live in fear, stress, depression, loneliness, sickness, debt, anger, abuse...you can call out to God daily and ask Him to show you who He is. So rape is wrong...period


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> You're right next time don't open it and leave a meaningless comment.


Good point. My real comment was deleted and replaced with the meaningless one, because it was far less polite. Although, I might argue how meaningless it actually is. If you are smart enough to read between the lines, there is a lot of information to be had.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> Good point. My real comment was deleted and replaced with the meaningless one, because it was far less polite. Although, I might argue how meaningless it actually is. If you are smart enough to read between the lines, there is a lot of information to be had.


You basically came here insulted anyone who commented on this thread and left. Get off your high horse and just leave. Why post anything? Go on maybe there is a thread about dolphins somewhere.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

exotik said:


> oh please! We know people are being victimized daily...it is not a theory...it is a fact. Even the victims can come under God's Wing and not be victims anymore Psalm 91


Huh?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Do you feel Pax/Drivers who dress in revealing clothes are the reason for an assult? They only have themselves to blame?
> 
> You'd be surprised how often victims are blammed. Growing up I've learned if a indian woman was raped she better keep quiet or she will be considered used up and blammed for putting herself in that situation. This is the reality of the world we live in.


C.D.C. suggested Driver Wear.

Dress Less for







Virus !

( the WORLD has CHANGED since you Wrote This !)


----------



## exotik (Dec 29, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Huh?


You no no no understand?

*Psalm 91 English Standard Version (ESV)*
*My Refuge and My Fortress*
91 He who dwells in the shelter of the Most High
will abide in the shadow of the Almighty.
2 I will say[a] to the Lord, "My refuge and my fortress,
my God, in whom I trust."
3 For he will deliver you from the snare of the fowler
and from the deadly pestilence.
4 He will cover you with his pinions,
and under his wings you will find refuge;
his faithfulness is a shield and buckler.
5 You will not fear the terror of the night,
nor the arrow that flies by day,
6 nor the pestilence that stalks in darkness,
nor the destruction that wastes at noonday.
7 A thousand may fall at your side,
ten thousand at your right hand,
but it will not come near you.
8 You will only look with your eyes
and see the recompense of the wicked.
9 Because you have made the Lord your dwelling place-
the Most High, who is my refuge[b]-
10 no evil shall be allowed to befall you,
no plague come near your tent.
11 For he will command his angels concerning you
to guard you in all your ways.
12 On their hands they will bear you up,
lest you strike your foot against a stone.
13 You will tread on the lion and the adder;
the young lion and the serpent you will trample underfoot.
14 "Because he holds fast to me in love, I will deliver him;
I will protect him, because he knows my name.
15 When he calls to me, I will answer him;
I will be with him in trouble;
I will rescue him and honor him.
16 With long life I will satisfy him
and show him my salvation."


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

exotik said:


> So you played devil's advocate and now you want to say there are many? Yes, you are in the crowd of stirring up mischief and doing the devil's work for him. But the Almighty can use even the darkest stuff and turn it into Good for His WIl. So if ever a person did not know here, now they know....you don't have to live with demons tormenting you! You don't have to live in fear, stress, depression, loneliness, sickness, debt, anger, abuse...you can call out to God daily and ask Him to show you who He is. So rape is wrong...period


Oh i have a point of view, a strong one. I'm just a poster and don't have to be neutral.

Whatever, call me a devil &#128520;. Your opinion means nothing as you are human just like the rest of us.


----------



## exotik (Dec 29, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Oh i have a point of view! Its a strong one. I'm just a poster. I don't have to be neutral.


 ummm? k


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Sooooo

is this Christian driver or?

🤪🤪


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

I... I give up. And I need a drink. If you were all here, I'd totally offer you all a shot of aged scotch or bourbon. Or anything else you prefer (what? It's an Irish family kitchen! I have just about everything!)

How did this turn into a religious rant anyway? That 100% has a special board, far away from here.


----------



## exotik (Dec 29, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Oh i have a point of view! Its a strong one. I'm just a poster. I don't have to be neutral.
> 
> Whatever call me a devil &#128520;. Your opinion means nothing as you are human just like the rest of us.


 ohh so we bad now, another internet gangstaaa editing post....it is not my opinion love bug... you did what you did and it was not for good. You already knew that people would bring their perverse thoughts of rape here too. I am human, but Ephesians 2 I am seated in heavenly places already with Yeshua! He foreknew since the beginning of time who.......who would give his or her heart to Him. I have. I was stubborn and my own god once. But Abba knew His Word would not return to Him void and accomplish what it set forth to do. But guess what dear one still loved by the Almighty....as long as there is breath in your lungs...you still have a chance to return to Him. Why suffer at the decisions of demons, when you can go to the Almighty and be under His wings here and in eternity with no problems. You will have eternity but where us humans don't know, Your struggle with the demons now is your own choosing...you cannot fight fear, sickness, sadness, etc alone...You Need Christ


----------



## exotik (Dec 29, 2019)

merryon2nd said:


> I... I give up. And I need a drink. If you were all here, I'd totally offer you all a shot of aged scotch or bourbon. Or anything else you prefer (what? It's an Irish family kitchen! I have just about everything!)
> 
> How did this turn into a religious rant anyway? That 100% has a special board, far away from here.


 and a liar too, thought you were blocking? Maybe people got tired of you days on end of pointless non Salvation posts??? Funny you no like what you do to others


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

exotik said:


> and a liar too, thought you were blocking? Maybe people got tired of you days on end of pointless non Salvation posts??? Funny you no like what you do to others


I don't block. If you're going to accuse someone of lying, then at least get your posters straight bro.

And ALSO you should probably learn the difference between debating a point and arguing.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

exotik said:


> ohh so we bad now, another internet gangstaaa editing post....it is not my opinion love bug... you did what you did and it was not for good. You already knew that people would bring their perverse thoughts of rape here too. I am human, but Ephesians 2 I am seated in heavenly places already with Yeshua! He foreknew since the beginning of time who.......who would give his or her heart to Him. I have. I was stubborn and my own god once. But Abba knew His Word would not return to Him void and accomplish what it set forth to do. But guess what dear one still loved by the Almighty....as long as there is breath in your lungs...you still have a chance to return to Him. Why suffer at the decisions of demons, when you can go to the Almighty and be under His wings here and in eternity with no problems. You will have eternity but where us humans don't know, Your struggle with the demons now is your own choosing...you cannot fight fear, sickness, sadness, etc alone...You Need Christ


No gangsta. Never claimed to be.

People Edit post if they misspell, want to reword or forget to add something. Not my fault you responded so dam fast. Stop assuming, you'll drive yourself crazy.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

exotik said:


> ohh so we bad now, another internet gangstaaa editing post....it is not my opinion love bug... you did what you did and it was not for good. You already knew that people would bring their perverse thoughts of rape here too. I am human, but Ephesians 2 I am seated in heavenly places already with Yeshua! He foreknew since the beginning of time who.......who would give his or her heart to Him. I have. I was stubborn and my own god once. But Abba knew His Word would not return to Him void and accomplish what it set forth to do. But guess what dear one still loved by the Almighty....as long as there is breath in your lungs...you still have a chance to return to Him. Why suffer at the decisions of demons, when you can go to the Almighty and be under His wings here and in eternity with no problems. You will have eternity but where us humans don't know, Your struggle with the demons now is your own choosing...you cannot fight fear, sickness, sadness, etc alone...You Need Christ


I think you have the wrong board. Also telling some posters here that they need Christ is utterly bs.


----------



## exotik (Dec 29, 2019)

merryon2nd said:


> I see... So because YOU think that it is an undesirable subject, we all need to not talk about it, and have a serious discussion, about a serious topic, because you don't like it. Because it's too adult for you. Because it makes you feel conflicted.
> ...Welcome to reality. It sucks. Its gritty. Its mean. And sometimes you have to face what you don't like and be an adult.
> Not everyone has a flawless moral scope like you, dear pope.
> This is more a discussion about whether such unscrupulous things could be avoided through taking other actions. Or if its just human nature that makes people act like mongrels from the street. Its covering some important and dark topics. And everyone is learning just a bit.


I face whatever comes my way, not by my might or by my power but by His Spirit! He is undefeatable


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

exotik said:


> I face whatever comes my way, not by my might or by my power but by His Spirit! He is undefeatable


&#128580;


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Sorry, MKang. perhaps I could rephrase it so it is more clear for you - "woven into the intelligent and thoughtful commentary are a variety of comments that run from ignorant to idiotic that seem to increase as this thread ages." I was initially interested in wading through the dross to read the insightful posts, but It gets painful when threads get overly radicalized with extreme religious rhetoric, and I still have the notify option enabled. I hope it helps you feel better that I have disabled notifications for this thread.


----------



## exotik (Dec 29, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I think you have the wrong board. Also telling some posters here that they need Christ is utterly bs.


Nope! Right amount of darkness too dark, some not knowing the difference between rape being evil or not. Christ is Almighty. Abba forgive her for profaning Your Son's Holy Name...His Word says you will not go unpunished so I pray for you for this but your blood is not on my hands. B'Shem Yeshua HaMashiach Omein!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> Sorry, MKang. perhaps I could rephrase it so it is more clear for you - "woven into the intelligent and thoughtful commentary are a variety of comments that run from ignorant to idiotic that seem to increase as this thread ages." I was initially interested in wading through the dross to read the insightful posts, but It gets painful when threads get overly radicalized with extreme religious rhetoric, and I still have the notify option enabled. I hope it helps you feel better that I have disabled notifications for this thread.


That is much better. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## exotik (Dec 29, 2019)

dumb it down some - Rape s evil.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

exotik said:


> dumb it down some - Rape s evil.


Funny, but I don't remember seeing a single post that said that it wasn't. You're just telling us what we already know and beating us over the head with religious rhetoric. So...thanks I guess...? *scratches head confusedly*


----------



## exotik (Dec 29, 2019)

merryon2nd said:


> My mother always told me "dont complain about getting what you ask for" and "dont come crying to me if you dont remember to read whats around you." So basically, dont put yourself in compromising situations and dont forget to understand whats around you and where. I still live my life by that.
> I know its a shame to some to think this way, and maybe its because I was taught survival instincts my whole life. But in some situations, I do believe that the victim holds some blame. Wtf gets into a strangers car without verification of identity? Who wears revealing clothes to scenarios involving alcohol and then drinks themselves so stupid that they lose the ability to think properly and analyze the area and people around them.
> Its not even the concept of revealing clothes that makes the victim. Its the lack of situational awareness. So I can't blame clothes. Just the over trust in humanity that people seem to have nowadays. Its kinda like we're breeding instincts out more with every new generation.


liar you defend rape...a man can think jeans are attractive or her neck, or her toes, or her hands....there's no way to prevent all rape. A 3 year old was raped and was fully clothed, they chopped her head off because she was crying...so essentially they did not need her to be alive. You have the person should not place themselves in compromising situations but pretty sure most rape is not a drunkard or hooker not that either of them deserve, but your line of what is compromising??? There's no truth in you because you are of the other father


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

exotik said:


> liar you defend rape...a man can think jeans are attractive or her neck, or her toes, or her hands....there's no way to prevent all rape. A 3 year old was raped and was fully clothed, they chopped her head off because she was crying...so essentially they did not need her to be alive. You have the person should not place themselves in compromising situations but pretty sure most rape is not a drunkard or hooker not that either of them deserve, but your line of what is compromising??? There's no truth in you because you are of the other father


Was that in the Bible the taping and chopping of her head? Bible the worse book ever written .


----------



## exotik (Dec 29, 2019)

merryon2nd said:


> LMAO, exactly my point! Not your fault. You didn't tell her to hop in that car. She just did. Because drunk. Because no thought process. No idea or care what might have happened in the process.


all over this thread like day 1



The queen &#128120; said:


> Was that in the Bible the taping and chopping of her head? Bible the worse book ever written .


No it was in the news... The Word of God is Power! Since you lack knowledge you don't understand the Bible. The carnal mind cannot understand the things of God... you need Holy Spirit to explain. Start with the fallen angels who took daughters of men for themselves, and created Nephilim and this where the Noah's Ark came into place, there weren't anymore pure blood humans but his family so God destroyed those who were not His (wow you're against Him) but the dark spirits remain to come back towards people who won't live for him and then the Canaanites and all the other ites...Read Genesis 6 and the book of Enoch. Bible is number 1 best book ever written ....you sound spiritually constipated by the way... He is the cure
*All 66 books of the Bible agree*
But here is the wonder of it all: When the 66 books of the Bible with their 1,189 chapters made up of 31,173 verses are brought together (KJV), we find perfect harmony in the message they convey. As the great scholar F. F. Bruce noted: "The Bible is not simply an anthology; there is a unity which binds the whole together."


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

exotik said:


> all over this thread like day 1
> 
> 
> No it was in the news... The Word of God is Power! Since you lack knowledge you don't understand the Bible. The carnal mind cannot understand the things of God... you need Holy Spirit to explain. Start with the fallen angels who took daughters of men for themselves, and created Nephilim and this where the Noah's Ark came into place, there weren't anymore pure blood humans but his family so God destroyed those who were not His (wow you're against Him) but the dark spirits remain to come back towards people who won't live for him and then the Canaanites and all the other ites...Read Genesis 6 and the book of Enoch. Bible is number 1 best book ever written ....you sound spiritually constipated by the way... He is the cure
> ...


As an Italian and I was born and raised catholic. I know the Bible inside and out. Please girl don't come at me. &#128580;&#128563;


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

exotik said:


> liar you defend rape...a man can think jeans are attractive or her neck, or her toes, or her hands....there's no way to prevent all rape. A 3 year old was raped and was fully clothed, they chopped her head off because she was crying...so essentially they did not need her to be alive. You have the person should not place themselves in compromising situations but pretty sure most rape is not a drunkard or hooker not that either of them deserve, but your line of what is compromising??? There's no truth in you because you are of the other father


You're...An idiot. There's no other way to describe you. Except amusing. Your ramblings are amusing to me. Mostly because you misinterpret my statements and attempt to read lines that are not there. By all means. Please. Do continue to attempt to analyze the way my mind works. I got stories of things I've seen that would make you shove your head in the ground like a damn ostrich and wish you'd vanish. lmao


----------



## exotik (Dec 29, 2019)

merryon2nd said:


> You're...An idiot. There's no other way to describe you. Except amusing. Your ramblings are amusing to me. Mostly because you misinterpret my statements and attempt to read lines that are not there. By all means. Please. Do continue to attempt to analyze the way my mind works. I got stories of things I've seen that would make you shove your head in the ground like a damn ostrich and wish you'd vanish. lmao


That's probably how people online and offline feel about you and hurts you...I understand. Fat people are quick to call someone fat, that's what comes to mind first. I am not here to be your friend. You have been in opposition to many for so long for no good reasons other than to tear down. All you say are insults, and but you are a liar...there's no truth in any of the devil's own. You told readers that a person (in this case dressed in a manner a rapist feels attracted) should not place themselves in compromising positions, another post not to get in the car. No matter how someone is dressed should never equal abuse and even a miniskirt is not to blame. I don't need to know how you think...your ways lead to death...it is written. You will not confess Yeshua is Lord nor making Him your God, so I don't need to follow anything you say...even when you get things correct...I already have Holy Spirit Jeremiah 31:31-34 to guide me. If I want to know anything His Word says ask Him not you....you are so emotional. Abba never created men to be so feminine.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

exotik said:


> That's probably how people online and offline feel about you and hurts you...I understand. Fat people are quick to call someone fat, that's what comes to mind first. I am not here to be your friend. You have been in opposition to many for so long for no good reasons other than to tear down. All you say are insults, and but you are a liar...there's no truth in any of the devil's own. You told readers that a person (in this case dressed in a manner a rapist feels attracted) should not place themselves in compromising positions, another post not to get in the car. No matter how someone is dressed should never equal abuse and even a miniskirt is not to blame. I don't need to know how you think...your ways lead to death...it is written. You will not confess Yeshua is Lord nor making Him your God, so I don't need to follow anything you say...even when you get things correct...I already have Holy Spirit Jeremiah 31:31-34 to guide me. If I want to know anything His Word says ask Him not you....you are so emotional. Abba never created men to be so feminine.


That's fine. I'm Irish. My life is about getting insulted and misunderstood. So none of that crap bothers me. 
YOU on the other hand. You seem to be upset about something. Which is why you keep hiding behind God and scriptures. Don't like confrontation? That's not how you avoid it. That's how you get other people angry by telling them that they're wrong for not taking your word as law. 
Not here to be my friend? THANK YOU LORD! I knew you'd come through for me. 
And... I would hope I'm feminine... Since I'm a female. lmfao


----------



## exotik (Dec 29, 2019)

merryon2nd said:


> You're...An idiot. There's no other way to describe you. Except amusing. Your ramblings are amusing to me. Mostly because you misinterpret my statements and attempt to read lines that are not there. By all means. Please. Do continue to attempt to analyze the way my mind works. I got stories of things I've seen that would make you shove your head in the ground like a damn ostrich and wish you'd vanish. lmao


Catholicism is of the devil. Sun god worship is not Scripture. I cannot think of one thing Catholics do that is Scripture? So you have not researched your family's religious beliefs. This is why I do not bring up my this or my that...it is not about me, never was. It is about YESHUA. Look I don't see why you all are fighting this...RAPE IS EVIL. I never came AT YOU, you came replying to me. The ones who want freedom to speak but don't want others to oppose them. 1 Peter 3:15 Always be ready to defend my hope in Yeshua

Let him turn away from evil and do good;
Let him seek peace and pursue it.
12 For the eyes of the Lord _are_ on the righteous,
And His ears _are open_ to their prayers;
But the face of the Lord _is_ against those who do evil."
*Suffering for Right and Wrong*
13 And who _is_ he who will harm you if you become followers of what is good? 14 But even if you should suffer for righteousness' sake, _you are_ blessed. "And do not be afraid of their threats, nor be troubled." 15 But [d]sanctify [e]the Lord God in your hearts, and always _be_ ready to _give_ a defense to everyone who asks you a reason for the hope that is in you, with meekness and fear; 16 having a good conscience, that when they defame you as evildoers, those who revile your good conduct in Christ may be ashamed. 17 For _it is_ better, if it is the will of God, to suffer for doing good than for doing evil.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I think everyone has said their peace about religion. Can we stick to topic or give it a break.

Thank You


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

exotik said:


> Catholicism is of the devil. Sun god worship is not Scripture. I cannot think of one thing Catholics do that is Scripture? So you have not researched your family's religious beliefs. This is why I do not bring up my this or my that...it is not about me, never was. It is about YESHUA. Look I don't see why you all are fighting this...RAPE IS EVIL. I never came AT YOU, you came replying to me. The ones who want freedom to speak but don't want others to oppose them. 1 Peter 3:15 Always be ready to defend my hope in Yeshua
> 
> Let him turn away from evil and do good;
> Let him seek peace and pursue it.
> ...


Again, we all know rape is evil. So is killing. So is adultry. 
We're a little bit over you insulting us with your lecturing and brow-beating of religion now. 
You don't like us. You don't like us debating among each other. You think we're all going to hell because we don't agree with all of your stance 100%. 
And... we dgaf that you don't like us. lmao
So either get on topic or gtfo.


----------



## exotik (Dec 29, 2019)

merryon2nd said:


> That's fine. I'm Irish. My life is about getting insulted and misunderstood. So none of that crap bothers me.
> YOU on the other hand. You seem to be upset about something. Which is why you keep hiding behind God and scriptures. Don't like confrontation? That's not how you avoid it. That's how you get other people angry by telling them that they're wrong for not taking your word as law.
> Not here to be my friend? THANK YOU LORD! I knew you'd come through for me.
> And... I would hope I'm feminine... Since I'm a female. lmfao


I get to be under Abba Kadosh Wings! I speak about His Word as reference to what is right. I don't care about you attempt to insult me, for what? Rape is evil! If you attack me for standing for what is right what does it matter once I leave this page except the quiet ones reading one day seeing truth, love, life, and freedom from every sin they ever did and will do! Freedom from demonic torment. I don't have to care about my life, Abba Kadosh has always been there and He delvers me through all storms. Bills paid, credit good, have a people who love me, pray for me, and will go to battle for me in the spiritual realm and whatever the fam should do for one another....I am a apart of believer united through His Holy Son all over the world. Abba will always provide! I am not concerned about this life...it is temporary...you can have a uhaul follow you to the grave but if you don't stop choosing to live a life of death....you don't know you will be alive next week, tomorrow, next year...you are going to meet your eternity with absolutely mind blowing horror all because you chose to live for nonsense.

My mistake, usually females don't blame victims as females know a lot of personal stories of females who were raped and it was their teacher, uncle, cousin, ex boyfriend, dad, stepdad, neighbor, list goes on....the rape because of a miniskirt or bikini or women walking in public without proper attire is the lower amount accounts. I am glad you thank the Lord. HalleluYah some beauty came out of this. As far as being upset... I am trying to be detached from this subject...if I think about what you are are going so hard to make rape casual like a person spilling coffee...oops and all... see Ezekiel 36:26

"Therefore say to the house of Israel, thus says _Adonai Elohim:_ 'I do not do this for your sake, house of Israel, but for My holy Name, which you profaned among the nations wherever you went. 23 I will sanctify My great Name, which has been profaned among the nations-which you have profaned among them. The nations will know that I am _Adonai_'"-it is a declaration of _Adonai_-"'when I am sanctified in you before their eyes.'"

*New Heart, New Spirit*
24 "'For I will take you from the nations, gather you out of all the countries and bring you back to your own land. 25 Then I will sprinkle clean water on you and you will be clean from all your uncleanness and from all your idols. 26 Moreover I will give you a new heart. I will put a new spirit within you. I will remove the stony heart from your flesh and give you a heart of flesh. [a] 27 I will put My _Ruach_ within you. Then I will cause you to walk in My laws, so you will keep My rulings and do them. 28 Then you will live in the land that I gave to your fathers. You will be My people and I will be your God.

29 "So I will save you from all your uncleanness. I will call for the grain and make it plentiful. I will not bring a famine upon you.



Mkang14 said:


> I think everyone has said their peace about religion. Can we stick to topic or give it a break.
> 
> Thank You


 why? Rape is evil. How will we know that rape is evil? Obviously they have harden hearts and not listening to Holy Spirit. So the Scripture tells us what is right and wrong...so does Holy Spirit. He has the final say, since some have yet to decide and still on the fence. This topic should never be a debate because no one here wants to be raped...pretty sure, especially men not wanting to be raped by other males. It is an all around sick topic to stick to....it results in people living death until they meet the Messiah ask Him for healing....if they never meet Him in this lifetime they will be tossed in the fire. This is a subject that people should know no one deserves to be violated. No person should approach another person to harm a person period.



Mkang14 said:


> I think everyone has said their peace about religion. Can we stick to topic or give it a break.
> 
> Thank You


*Colossians 3 Tree of Life Version (TLV)*
*Put Off the Old, Put On the New*
3 Therefore, if you have been raised up with Messiah, keep seeking the things above-where Messiah is, sitting at the right hand of God. [a] 2 Focus your mind on things above, not on things on the earth. [b] 3 For you have died, and your life is hidden with Messiah in God. 4 When Messiah, who is your[c] life, is revealed, then you also will be revealed with Him, in glory!

5 Therefore, put to death what is earthly in you-sexual immorality, impurity, lust, evil desire, and greed-for that is idolatry. 6 Because of such things God's wrath is coming upon the sons of disobedience. 7 At one time you also walked in these ways, when you used to live in these ways. 8 But now, set them all aside-anger, rage, malice, slander, and foul language out of your mouth. 9 Do not lie to one another.[d] After all, you have taken off the old self with its practices 10 and have put on the new self that is being renewed in knowledge, according to the image of the One who created him. [e] 11 Here there is no longer Greek and Jew, circumcised and uncircumcised, barbarian, savage,[f] slave and free; but Messiah is all, and in all.

12 Therefore, as God's chosen people, holy and dearly loved, clothe yourselves in tender compassion, kindness, humility, gentleness, and patience- 13 bearing with one another and forgiving each other, if anyone has a grievance against another. Just as the Lord pardoned you, so also you must pardon others. 14 But above all these things put on love, which is the bond of perfect harmony. 15 Let the _shalom_ of Messiah rule in your hearts-to this _shalom_ you were surely called in one body. Also be thankful. 16 Let the word of Messiah dwell in you richly, teaching and admonishing one another with all wisdom in psalms and hymns and spiritual songs, singing with gratitude in your hearts to God. 17 And whatever you do in word or deed, do all in the name of the Lord _Yeshua_, giving thanks to God the Father through Him.



merryon2nd said:


> Again, we all know rape is evil. So is killing. So is adultry.
> We're a little bit over you insulting us with your lecturing and brow-beating of religion now.
> You don't like us. You don't like us debating among each other. You think we're all going to hell because we don't agree with all of your stance 100%.
> And... we dgaf that you don't like us. lmao
> So either get on topic or gtfo.


You don't understand what I said...you cannot with your carnal mind holding steadfast to darkness ...John 3:20 will help

19 "Now this is the judgment, that the light has come into the world and men loved the darkness instead of the light,[d] because their deeds were evil. 20 For everyone who does evil hates the light and does not come to the light, so that their deeds will not be exposed. 21 But whoever practices the truth comes to the light, so that it may be made known that his deeds have been accomplished in God."


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Someone seems a bit upset AND obsessed. Ironically, obsession is also considered evil. That kinda makes you a hypocrite.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> As an Italian and I was born and raised catholic. I know the Bible inside and out. Please girl don't come at me. &#128580;&#128563;


With all due respect, there is a big difference between knowing and following. I yet have to meet a Christian who keeps the commandments of The Bible. Christianity will cease to exist(It will become Judaism) if Christians start following The Bible. 
But who cares about what Jesus said. Right? Christians dance at the tone of Paul.
*Matthew 5:17-20 King James Version (KJV)*
17 Think not that I am come to destroy the law, or the prophets: I am not come to destroy, but to fulfil.

18 For verily I say unto you, Till heaven and earth pass, one jot or one tittle shall in no wise pass from the law, till all be fulfilled.

19 Whosoever therefore shall break one of these least commandments, and shall teach men so, he shall be called the least in the kingdom of heaven: but whosoever shall do and teach them, the same shall be called great in the kingdom of heaven.

20 For I say unto you, That except your righteousness shall exceed the righteousness of the scribes and Pharisees, ye shall in no case enter into the kingdom of heaven


----------



## exotik (Dec 29, 2019)

merryon2nd said:


> Someone seems a bit upset AND obsessed. Ironically, obsession is also considered evil. That kinda makes you a hypocrite. :biggrin:


I partly feel sad for you. I once turned from God and thought why are people trying to get me to come back, but it was always Him. He never gave up on me HalleluYah! I am so in love! He is so beautiful! He finally can hear what He has always been answering me!!! HalleluYah! I can only want this kind of shalom and power for everyone that they will not be left defenseless against the demons that make them suffer by tricking them to believe they have to stress. It is beautiful to be completely captivated by the Almighty...He is the lover of my Soul! He say it...daughters of Zion

*Ephesians 5 Tree of Life Version (TLV)*
*Walk in the Light*
5 Therefore be imitators of God, as dearly loved children; 2 and walk in love, just as Messiah also loved us[a] and gave Himself up for us as an offering and sacrifice to God for a fragrant aroma. 3 But sexual immorality and any impurity or greed-don't even let these be mentioned among you, as is proper for _kedoshim_. 4 Obscene, coarse, and stupid talk are also out of place, but instead let there be thanksgiving. 5 Know for certain that no immoral, indecent, or greedy person-who is really an idol worshipper at heart-has any inheritance in the kingdom of Messiah and God.

6 Let no one deceive you with empty words, for because of such things God's judgment comes on the children of disobedience. 7 Therefore do not be partners with them. 8 For once you were darkness, but now in union with the Lord you are light. Walk as children of light 9 (for the fruit of light is in all goodness and righteousness and truth), 10 trying to learn what is pleasing to the Lord. 11 Take no part in the fruitless deeds of darkness, but rather expose them- 12 for it is disgraceful even to mention the things that are done by them in secret. 13 Yet everything exposed by the light is being made visible, 14 for everything made visible is light. This is why it says,

"Wake up, O sleeper!
Rise from the dead,
and Messiah will shine on you."[b]
15 So pay close attention to how you walk-not as unwise people but as wise. 16 Make the most of your time because the days are evil. 17 For this reason do not be foolish, but understand what the Lord's will is. 18 And do not get drunk on wine, for that is recklessness.[c] Instead, be filled with the _Ruach_, 19 speaking to one another in psalms, hymns, and spiritual songs, singing and making music in your heart to the Lord- 20 always giving thanks for everything to God the Father, in the name of the Lord _Yeshua_ the Messiah.



Virginia is for lovers said:


> With all due respect, there is a big difference between knowing and following. I yet have to meet a Christian who keeps the commandments of The Bible. Christianity will cease to exist(It will become Judaism) if Christians start following The Bible.
> But who cares about what Jesus said. Right? Christians dance at the tone of Paul.
> *Matthew 5:17-20 King James Version (KJV)*
> 17 Think not that I am come to destroy the law, or the prophets: I am not come to destroy, but to fulfil.
> ...


Yes our God is a covenant keeping God and Faithful to forgive! His Faithfulness is a shield. If we were without sin we wouldn't need a Savior. Even God told Job in Job 38-39 could he be able to do what God does, then he could save himself. Abba deals kindly with His Children and does chasten them, for correction. His Grace is Sufficient! If we don't hear Holy Spirit as we begin to think the sin, and we don't stop and continue, He will still lead us to repentance. Willful sin, living in sin is I am gonna do this and that and I don't care what God wants...keep letting the heart get so harden we don't hear Ruach Hakodesh at all...some goes as far to He gives them over to their desires...reprobate mind.

Throughout His Word we can know how we love Him. One way...if we love Him Keep His Commandments, the greatest commandment is Love...in which all the Torah is achieved. How can we break any of His Law if we are focused on Love. What a life to focus on love


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

exotik said:


> I partly feel sad for you. I once turned from God and thought why are people trying to get me to come back, but it was always Him. He never gave up on me HalleluYah! I am so in love! He is so beautiful! He finally can hear what He has always been answering me!!! HalleluYah! I can only want this kind of shalom and power for everyone that they will not be left defenseless against the demons that make them suffer by tricking them to believe they have to stress. It is beautiful to be completely captivated by the Almighty...He is the lover of my Soul! He say it...daughters of Zion
> 
> *Ephesians 5 Tree of Life Version (TLV)*
> *Walk in the Light*
> ...


I respect your knowledge of The Bible. But remember some things. Are you circumcised? Do you eat pork? Do you pray? Do you fast?
According to Jesus, you're breaking the commandments, and you shall not enter the Kingdom of heaven No matter what Papa Paul and the dishonest church tells you. Sorry dude.


----------



## UPModerator (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks to all who participated in the topic of this prolific discussion. The topic has run it's course and let us all retire to new pastures. Happy roaming friends.


----------

